# (Spoilers) Julep December 2013



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

I cant believe its already November! I am really excited for the December colors and hope they are as good as the collection last year.  I seriously regretted not upgrading last December.  I wonder if the colors showing in the holiday sets are the ones that will be in our December boxes, if so I will definitely upgrade!


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope we get some of the new colors and the Luxe hand cream. I would also like a set of all minis or a gift of a mini for the holiday. A girl can always dream,right.


----------



## Boots (Nov 4, 2013)

Subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

Yay I love nail polliissshhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (in the voice of mike Myers as goldmember).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't taken a box since JULY, so I'm hoping this one is good. Otherwise I should probably just suck it up &amp; call to cancel. 

There are always colors I like, but never together in the same box!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't taken a box since JULY, so I'm hoping this one is good. Otherwise I should probably just suck it up &amp; call to cancel.

There are always colors I like, but never together in the same box!
I agree that is the problem for me. Its been every other month for me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 4, 2013)

> I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!


 I would switch to Modern Beauty for that!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

I know it won't happen but I hope they do a mini set. As for colors I want metallics.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 4, 2013)

> I know it won't happen but I hope they do a mini set. As for colors I want metallics.


 I hate to admit it, but if they did a mini collection, I'd be totally on board whether I liked the colors or not. I just love those itty bitty bottles!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

> I hate to admit it, but if they did a mini collection, I'd be totally on board whether I liked the colors or not. I just love those itty bitty bottles!


 Me too. I ordered the neutral set in the secrect store just because I wanted to see the little bottles.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 4, 2013)

> Me too. I ordered the neutral set in the secrect store just because I wanted to see the little bottles.


 Ooh! Be sure to post pics when you get them so I can gawk at their cuteness!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope they include the eye shadow sticks as part of the box


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

> I agree that is the problem for me. Its been every other month for me.


 Did you get any good stuff when you skipped? I mean from the special skipping screen?? Ooh, can you choose to skip just to see what's those choices are and then choose a box or is there no more changing once you choose to skip??


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

> Did you get any good stuff when you skipped? I mean from the special skipping screen?? Ooh, can you choose to skip just to see what's those choices are and then choose a box or is there no more changing once you choose to skip??


 Do you mean skip, see what the special offers are for skippers, and then unskip if none of those are appealing? If so, no. The skip offers don't go out until after the selection window closes. You can skip and then go back and unskip as long as you're in the selection window, but you still only have the same monthly collection options as you did the first time around.


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 5, 2013)

After fully upgrading in October, then skipping November, I'm really hoping for something to catch my eye in December. I need new pretties!


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 5, 2013)

Dying for some banging winter/holiday colors. Golds, evergreens, beautiful rich reds, snowflake blues and silvers! If not I'm skipping and sticking with zoyas winter and ornate collections.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2013)

> Dying for some banging winter/holiday colors. Golds, evergreens, beautiful rich reds, snowflake blues and silvers! If not I'm skipping and sticking with zoyas winter and ornate collections.


 And lots of metallics, foils, frosts, shimmers, and glitters. Not a cream fan over here! ETA: If the shadow stick is an add-on, I just *know* I will end up adding it, whether it's a single shadow or the whole set. I have A Problem when it comes to shadow stocks that can be summed up thusly: GIMME GIMME GIMME!


----------



## Hipster (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!
Ditto! I ordered the 12 bottle Gem Collection from the secret store, so I'll have lots of polish to play with for a while. Hand cream + eyeshadow sticks would be the perfect Modern Beauty box! *crossing fingers*


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree that is the problem for me. Its been every other month for me.

Did you get any good stuff when you skipped? I mean from the special skipping screen?? Ooh, can you choose to skip just to see what's those choices are and then choose a box or is there no more changing once you choose to skip?? I have not been getting any emails from them, I have written to them twice and they still have not fixed it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!


Ditto! I ordered the 12 bottle Gem Collection from the secret store, so I'll have lots of polish to play with for a while. Hand cream + eyeshadow sticks would be the perfect Modern Beauty box! *crossing fingers* I wanted to order it but I already had 6 of the colors.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope December is good.  I have been a maven since last November and only upgraded in February if December is good I will definitely upgrade.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!


Ditto! I ordered the 12 bottle Gem Collection from the secret store, so I'll have lots of polish to play with for a while. Hand cream + eyeshadow sticks would be the perfect Modern Beauty box! *crossing fingers* I wanted to order it but I already had 6 of the colors.


The Gem Collection was really tempting!  I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting the shadow sticks set for $12...but after how they split up the lip glosses it just seemed like another item they might do that with?  I have several Pixi shadow sticks and I really like them, but I don't have them in any fun colors like those!


----------



## Grau (Nov 5, 2013)

So excited for beautiful jewel-toned glitter shades to wear during the holidays!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 5, 2013)

My gem collection came in the mail with broken bottles galore. I have no idea why they shipped it in such a huge box without padding. I sent pics when I got home and I'm still waiting for a CS response.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sparked by a convo going on in a swap group on FB...

Have any of you had (or currently have) an annual, or even 6 month, subscription for Julep?

I looked into it last month and didn't really see the benefit in it. There's no discount (like paying 11 months worth and the 12 month box is free), which I do understand since you get Jules and a years worth of Jules (counting birthday &amp; anniversary ones) works out to 2 free boxes. Beyond that though I can't really think of a reason to sub for a chunk of time vs. month by month. 

Well except if I subbed yearly, my husband would forget pretty quickly and I could do things like upgrade every few months ;-) 

Any other incentives?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 6, 2013)

I ordered the eyeliner set during the half off.  I can't wait to try them all out!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gem collection came in the mail with broken bottles galore. I have no idea why they shipped it in such a huge box without padding. I sent pics when I got home and I'm still waiting for a CS response.

Oh that sucks.  Hopefully they will send a  replacement quickly.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gem collection came in the mail with broken bottles galore. I have no idea why they shipped it in such a huge box without padding. I sent pics when I got home and I'm still waiting for a CS response.
I just got mine today and my Gem Collection was broken as well. I decided to call them directly and am currently on hold. I'm glad I looked because I was planning on gifting this to someone and would have been sooooo embarrassed if they had found all of the bottles broken.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got mine today and my Gem Collection was broken as well. I decided to call them directly and am currently on hold. I'm glad I looked because I was planning on gifting this to someone and would have been sooooo embarrassed if they had found all of the bottles broken.





I'm still waiting for a response. Let me know what they say! I might call later today. I haaaaaaate calling companies though.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm still waiting for a response. Let me know what they say! I might call later today. I haaaaaaate calling companies though.
She placed a new order for me and asked me to email her a picture. I noticed that this has happened to others as well, I say someone in the December thread saying the same thing. I have Kenya all over my hands now and it looks like I'm bleeding.

I just realized that there are now red finger prints all over my kitchen now...Looks like a crime scene!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She placed a new order for me and asked me to email her a picture. I noticed that this has happened to others as well, I say someone in the December thread saying the same thing. I have Kenya all over my hands now and it looks like I'm bleeding.

I called and they said the same thing. I'm relieved! Mine wreaked of polish so I knew something was up. Mine was a gift too so I'm so glad I opened it as well.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 6, 2013)

@TellulaBlue I actually cut myself on one of the shards. I mean half the box was just shattered! Was yours in a large box too?


----------



## TellulaBlue (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, they put minimal padding in a huge box. I had shards all over and polish...


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

I got my secret store order and it was packed well but it didn't have any tape on it. Somebody is slipping in the shipping department


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of the mini neutrals set.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay I really don't know why the picture is upside down.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 6, 2013)

Just came over here because someone mentioned another girl had a broken set. There wasn't much padding in the box, but in addition to that, the jewelry box leaves a huge gap in the upper portion of the box which allows everything to jostle around. If they put some bubble wrap in the jewelry box itself, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just came over here because someone mentioned another girl had a broken set. There wasn't much padding in the box, but in addition to that, the jewelry box leaves a huge gap in the upper portion of the box which allows everything to jostle around. If they put some bubble wrap in the jewelry box itself, it wouldn't happen.

That's true plus the case is hard like a rock and the polishes were probably slamming around in there. They really did not think the packaging through.

@chelsealady that set is super cute!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anybody notice the one of the New 100 point perk for Sephora is a freedom top coat mini?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> Did anybody notice the one of the New 100 point perk for Sephora is a freedom top coat mini?


 Yes! I was tempted to get one, but I'm still in point-hoarding mode. I'm hoping for more set-type perks like that Nars set from a while ago.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

> Yes! I was tempted to get one, but I'm still in point-hoarding mode. I'm hoping for more set-type perks like that Nars set from a while ago.


 Yeah I'm halfway hoping I can make enough points for the Marc Jacobs set for my niece. But I don't think it is in the cards. First world problems.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anybody notice the one of the New 100 point perk for Sephora is a freedom top coat mini?
It's in my basket waiting for tomorrow and my 20% off code.

I haven't tried it before.  I have heard mixed reviews here on MUT about it.  I figure this is the perfect opportunity to try it for 100 pts.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> It's in my basket waiting for tomorrow and my 20% off code. I haven't tried it before.Â Â I have heard mixed reviews here on MUT about it. Â I figure this is the perfect opportunity to try it for 100 pts. Â


 I'm usually a Seche Vite devotee, but I got a bottle of it in a PopSugar box, and it does play much better with Julep polishes than SV. Although I will continue to use SV for pretty much everything else, Freedom will be my go-to when I use Julep!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's in my basket waiting for tomorrow and my 20% off code.

I haven't tried it before.  I have heard mixed reviews here on MUT about it.  I figure this is the perfect opportunity to try it for 100 pts.  
I love love love it. Smooth to the touch in under 5 minutes. Polish under it is still wet, but it hardens the top layer and my biggest problem is clothing/sheet smudges, not dinging it on something. It's wonderful!


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 7, 2013)

Cynthia is a little thick for me. Anyone else?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!
I totally agree with you. I would hop on the MB train as well.

I have 18 polishes on the way from Julep - not to mention that I still haven't used a lot of older polishes!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know it won't happen but I hope they do a mini set. As for colors I want metallics.

&amp; if the price tag isn't so high - I will definitely order a mini set as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got mine today and my Gem Collection was broken as well. I decided to call them directly and am currently on hold. I'm glad I looked because I was planning on gifting this to someone and would have been sooooo embarrassed if they had found all of the bottles broken.





yikes this is making me nervous. I hope mine arrives in one piece *fingers crossed*


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my secret store order and it was packed well but it didn't have any tape on it. Somebody is slipping in the shipping department

I've had opened boxes as well. I live in Canada so I'm not sure if while crossing the border they open my boxes. Would be nice if they resealed it though -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hipster (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yikes this is making me nervous. I hope mine arrives in one piece *fingers crossed*
Me too (and I'm in Canada as well). Hopefully they had the forethought to pack it better since it's travelling "farther"?? But then why wouldn't they pack them all thoroughly especially since the box is rock hard? Someone did not think that one through. Did anyone receive one that was NOT damaged?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yikes this is making me nervous. I hope mine arrives in one piece *fingers crossed*


Me too (and I'm in Canada as well). Hopefully they had the forethought to pack it better since it's travelling "farther"?? But then why wouldn't they pack them all thoroughly especially since the box is rock hard? Someone did not think that one through. Did anyone receive one that was NOT damaged? 
They would have saved a lot more money in the long run by doing it right the first time.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

updates!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cynthia is a little thick for me. Anyone else?
Haven't tried it yet, but I generally just assume Julep polishes will be thick lol. I usually add some thinner to them and that helps a ton.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 7, 2013)

> Cynthia is a little thick for me. Anyone else?


 That's weird because I was just thinking how nice mine was, it's the perfect consistently and goes on effortlessly. In fact I think it's the best polish I've received from Julep. I wonder if you got a bad one or something if it's so thick that it's hard to apply maybe email Julep??


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cynthia is a little thick for me. Anyone else?

That's weird because I was just thinking how nice mine was, it's the perfect consistently and goes on effortlessly. In fact I think it's the best polish I've received from Julep. I wonder if you got a bad one or something if it's so thick that it's hard to apply maybe email Julep?? Ditto. Mine is perfect. My new favorite Julep shade for sure!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yikes this is making me nervous. I hope mine arrives in one piece *fingers crossed*


Me too (and I'm in Canada as well). Hopefully they had the forethought to pack it better since it's travelling "farther"?? But then why wouldn't they pack them all thoroughly especially since the box is rock hard? Someone did not think that one through. Did anyone receive one that was NOT damaged? 
my gem collection just arrived today- and it arrived not broken (whew!!) I can't tell you exactly what the other packing was like in the box (it was shipped to my co-worker's house, since she was kind enough to order for me, since she hadn't used the first20 code yet... she got herself a lovely champagne trio add-on for her &amp; she had unwrapped it all and brought it into work).  The packaging in the hard outer box was just a thin sheet of the foam paper wrapped about the jewelry case (which was inside the slightly larger hard white outer box).  Nothing inside the jewelry box tho, and when i opened it- all the polishes had popped out of their slots and were loose. eeeek! 

btw- the glitters are FAB!!  soooo pretty! I'm really happy I got the gem collection (the new neutrals, northern lights, &amp; ellie are great too!!)  Best secret store ever!


----------



## Hipster (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
my gem collection just arrived today- and it arrived not broken (whew!!) I can't tell you exactly what the other packing was like in the box (it was shipped to my co-worker's house, since she was kind enough to order for me, since she hadn't used the first20 code yet... she got herself a lovely champagne trio add-on for her &amp; she had unwrapped it all and brought it into work).  The packaging in the hard outer box was just a thin sheet of the foam paper wrapped about the jewelry case (which was inside the slightly larger hard white outer box).  Nothing inside the jewelry box tho, and when i opened it- all the polishes had popped out of their slots and were loose. eeeek! 

btw- the glitters are FAB!!  soooo pretty! I'm really happy I got the gem collection (the new neutrals, northern lights, &amp; ellie are great too!!)  Best secret store ever!




Thanks for the update!  Glad all of yours arrived safely.  Doesn't sound like there is the appropriate amount of padding/stuffing. 



  Here's hoping they all arrive safely for the rest of us...


----------



## TellulaBlue (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
my gem collection just arrived today- and it arrived not broken (whew!!) I can't tell you exactly what the other packing was like in the box (it was shipped to my co-worker's house, since she was kind enough to order for me, since she hadn't used the first20 code yet... she got herself a lovely champagne trio add-on for her &amp; she had unwrapped it all and brought it into work).  The packaging in the hard outer box was just a thin sheet of the foam paper wrapped about the jewelry case (which was inside the slightly larger hard white outer box).  Nothing inside the jewelry box tho, and when i opened it- all the polishes had popped out of their slots and were loose. eeeek! 

btw- the glitters are FAB!!  soooo pretty! I'm really happy I got the gem collection (the new neutrals, northern lights, &amp; ellie are great too!!)  Best secret store ever!




LUCKY!!!! One of the only one to survive was Jasmine...It's so pretty, I can't stand it! With the other box on it's way i will have two..SQEEEEEE!


----------



## Katyagirl (Nov 7, 2013)

I received my Secret Store order yesterday. Thankfully everything was in one piece, though everything in my Gem Collection was out of its slot and kind of floating freely around inside the jewelry box.

Jasmine was the polish I was most excited about, so naturally I used that first, but mine was really thick and difficult to apply 



 I actually haven't had this problem yet with Julep, so I'm really disappointed it started with a color I was looking forward to so much.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just received my secret store order today, and while I was happy that it shipped pretty quickly, 2 of the polishes in my "extraordinary color kit" were broken, and there was polish and shards of glass all over everything in the little pouch they came in. 




 This is the 2nd time in recent months that I have received shattered polishes. Last time CS was really good about it and sent a replacement right away. I just emailed them about this order so hopefully will get a replacement soon. The colors are so pretty...I love the new red color. That was one of the bottles that did not actually break (along with Sienna and the topcoat, they were covered in polish and pieces of glass but I'm hoping maybe I can salvage them...) What a bummer that it sounds like this is happening to a lot of people!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am waiting on a secret store and a gocrazy order. I miss when Juleps came wrapped in bubble wrap with the cute plastic rubber bands. Maybe if they have to replace enough orders they will start back packaging them properly.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

They are replacing the jewelry box and the one polish that broke. I imagine they aren't replacing the whole thing because it didn't spill polish everywhere. Cleaning the glass shards off the remaining bottles was annoying though.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are replacing the jewelry box and the one polish that broke. I imagine they aren't replacing the whole thing because it didn't spill polish everywhere. Cleaning the glass shards off the remaining bottles was annoying though.
Oh come on, it's part of the charm.  Trying not to cut up your fingers on shards of glass, or having them get on every surface in a 10 foot radius, or having pets get into it before you clean it up.  It's like a challenge to see if you are worthy enough to get to use the polish!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know what I want in the way of polishes for December.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh come on, it's part of the charm.  Trying not to cut up your fingers on shards of glass, or having them get on every surface in a 10 foot radius, or having pets get into it before you clean it up.  It's like a challenge to see if you are worthy enough to get to use the polish!  
Ah hah. I was pretty careful so it didn't get anywhere but yeah.... huge p.i.t.a. I think I am going to do a late night mani.... LOVING the gem collection and they're so pretty!!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got a Julep survey regarding foundation...don't do it Julep, don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 8, 2013)

Whoa, just got through reading about the Bondi debacle.  I had no idea, as I never checked that thread.


----------



## ohmywurd (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm hoping for some dark winter colors, but I certainly don't want them all to be metallic! They always look so strange on my skin tone.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 8, 2013)

> I don't know what I want in the way of polishes for December. Â


 Haha ditto, I would like my bf not to be like omg do you need more nail polish..so that's what I would like for December


----------



## BerryK (Nov 8, 2013)

> I just got a Julep survey regarding foundation...don't do it Julep, don't do it!!!!!!


 Haha. I got that too, and my comment at the end was I'd never ever buy a foundation from julep.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gem collection came in the mail with broken bottles galore. I have no idea why they shipped it in such a huge box without padding. I sent pics when I got home and I'm still waiting for a CS response.
I just got mine today and my Gem Collection was broken as well. I decided to call them directly and am currently on hold. I'm glad I looked because I was planning on gifting this to someone and would have been sooooo embarrassed if they had found all of the bottles broken.





Sorry to hear that, hope they fix things for you.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my secret store order today, and while I was happy that it shipped pretty quickly, 2 of the polishes in my "extraordinary color kit" were broken, and there was polish and shards of glass all over everything in the little pouch they came in. 



 This is the 2nd time in recent months that I have received shattered polishes. Last time CS was really good about it and sent a replacement right away. I just emailed them about this order so hopefully will get a replacement soon. The colors are so pretty...I love the new red color. That was one of the bottles that did not actually break (along with Sienna and the topcoat, they were covered in polish and pieces of glass but I'm hoping maybe I can salvage them...) What a bummer that it sounds like this is happening to a lot of people!
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Grau (Nov 9, 2013)

I ordered the Hand Model holiday set from Julep, with the Glycolic Scrub, Rockstar Hand Creme, and the Nail Therapy. I was super excited to get this kit and got a few extra for holiday gifts. It came today and the hand treatment tubes are tiny (I must have missed that they were sample size), but the biggest letdown is that the Rockstar Creme smells exactly like Nair, ya know the depilatory cream! Did I get a bad batch??? it smells really offensive and now I'm worried about gifting the other kits. Thoughts?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the Hand Model holiday set from Julep, with the Glycolic Scrub, Rockstar Hand Creme, and the Nail Therapy. I was super excited to get this kit and got a few extra for holiday gifts.

It came today and the hand treatment tubes are tiny (I must have missed that they were sample size), but the biggest letdown is that the Rockstar Creme smells exactly like Nair, ya know the depilatory cream! Did I get a bad batch??? it smells really offensive and now I'm worried about gifting the other kits.

Thoughts?
My Rockstar cream definitely does not smell like nair... I use it all the time so... I would contact customer service. That's weird!


----------



## hdmom (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm hoping for more glitters and textures!


----------



## Lily V (Nov 9, 2013)

> Haha ditto, I would like my bf not to be like omg do you need more nail polish..so that's what I would like for December


 Ahahahahahaha!!!! THIS!! Totally!! my bf is the exact same way.


> I'm hoping for more glitters and textures!


 Me too! I love their glitters.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 9, 2013)

> I just got a Julep survey regarding foundation...don't do it Julep, don't do it!!!!!!


 Every time I get one of these and it asks what my favorite product is, my answer is "any kind that doesn't ship via DHL." I doubt that's the kind if feedback they are looking for, but it's the truth!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't taken a box since JULY, so I'm hoping this one is good. Otherwise I should probably just suck it up &amp; call to cancel. 

There are always colors I like, but never together in the same box!
Same here, I think there maybe was one box that I got but it's because I forgot to skip! I mayyyy cancel too, nothing has excited me lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Nov 10, 2013)

Hoping to get a response to my email about my broken Gem Collection on Monday. What a packing disaster!


----------



## shy32 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I just received my secret store order today, and while I was happy that it shipped pretty quickly, 2 of the polishes in my "extraordinary color kit" were broken, and there was polish and shards of glass all over everything in the little pouch they came in.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â This isÂ the 2nd time in recent months that I have received shattered polishes. Last time CS was really good about it and sent a replacement right away. I just emailed them about this order so hopefully will get a replacement soon. The colors are so pretty...I love the new red color. That was one of the bottles that did not actually break (along with Sienna and the topcoat, they were covered in polish and piecesÂ of glass but I'm hoping maybe I can salvage them...) What a bummer that it sounds like this is happening to a lot of people!


 Uh oh! Sorry to hear about that, i ordered that too and it should be here Tuesday. I hope yours gets resolved soon and mine comes intact!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I'm on nail polish overload right now but I would LOVE it if the modern beauty box was the luxe hand cream and one if those eye shadow sticks!!


 Yea that would be a nice box.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 12, 2013)

> They are replacing the jewelry box and the one polish that broke. I imagine they aren't replacing the whole thing because it didn't spill polish everywhere. Cleaning the glass shards off the remaining bottles was annoying though.


 That is so awful that you had to deal with that. Soooo many stories about broken polish. I hope they get it together for future orders.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 12, 2013)

It's ridiculous that they seem to have reverted back to no bubble wrap! So frustrating.

When I first ordered from them, back when they didn't have the Maven program yet, I ordered a set half off through Lucky Magazine. They sent me the set with no bubble wrap and one of the bottles broke, so I had to email CS and get a replacement.

Then the same thing happened when I got my first Maven box. I was so happy they started bubble wrapping it all but now it seems they backslid in their packaging which is really a bummer.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the Hand Model holiday set from Julep, with the Glycolic Scrub, Rockstar Hand Creme, and the Nail Therapy. I was super excited to get this kit and got a few extra for holiday gifts.

It came today and the hand treatment tubes are tiny (I must have missed that they were sample size), but the biggest letdown is that the Rockstar Creme smells exactly like Nair, ya know the depilatory cream! Did I get a bad batch??? it smells really offensive and now I'm worried about gifting the other kits.

Thoughts?
  I got that kit in the Galaxy(?) Mystery box and I agree the bottles are tiny but I love the smell of the Creme!

Speaking of Mystery boxes, I think I might have to order the Diamond one...


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 13, 2013)

*sigh*

My Gem Collection came broken as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We'll see if/how fast they respond


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm such a tard. Ordered a Diamond Mystery Box and they havent even responded to me about my broken Gem Collection yet. I should never be put in charge of serious negotiations, ever.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm such a tard. Ordered a Diamond Mystery Box and they havent even responded to me about my broken Gem Collection yet. I should never be put in charge of serious negotiations, ever.


 This is why I am not in charge of paying the bills at our house.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

> This is why I am not in charge of paying the bills at our house.


 Shit, I am!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Shit, I am!


 Oh No. We tried that. It did not work. There was an unpaid car registration, that turned into a ticket that never got paid, that turned into a suspended license, that turned into a trip to the court house to pay fines and get my license reinstated. After that fiasco, I was no longer in charge of any bills. Looking back it is kinda funny, but at the time, not so much.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Only one more week til selection window! Time flies!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only one more week til selection window! Time flies!
Wow!  This month is flying by.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Really, wow... We have 2 weeks before Thanksgiving and Black Friday.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really interested to see what this month is going to look like.  The Zoya matt collection in calling my name.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I'm really interested to see what this month is going to look like.Â  The Zoya matt collection in calling my name.Â


 They are nice. I especially love the red it is soooo stunning.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *sigh*

My Gem Collection came broken as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We'll see if/how fast they respond
Sorry to hear that!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm really excited to see what Julep comes up with for December, I've been really satisfied with my last few monthly boxes and the past mystery box I got


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 17, 2013)

any product guesses??????  I'm hoping for a great holiday glitter maybe light blue and white and silver combo...


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you think this product is included in the December boxes? It says it's a new product available for pre-order and it starts shipping 11/25.  Hmm... that's right after the close of the maven window.  I hope it is- it's so cute!

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/surprise-color-rush-lip-gloss.html


----------



## credit22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you think this product is included in the December boxes? It says it's a new product available for pre-order and it starts shipping 11/25.  Hmm... that's right after the close of the maven window.  I hope it is- it's so cute!

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/surprise-color-rush-lip-gloss.html
It seems strange that they would do a second month in a row of lip gloss!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you think this product is included in the December boxes? It says it's a new product available for pre-order and it starts shipping 11/25.  Hmm... that's right after the close of the maven window.  I hope it is- it's so cute!

http://www.julep.com/shop/new-arrivals/surprise-color-rush-lip-gloss.html
I don't see any berry-ness in those swatches, and how are "after" photos helpful without "before" photos???!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 18, 2013)

I hope it isn't another lip product. I'm hoping they'll start offering the whole collection as a set of minis each month, even for an extra $5 or $10 to get all the colors in the new mini bottles, I'd take that profile every month! 

I'm also hoping some of the new shades from this year's Gem collection are featured next month.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

Last year's collection was completely awesome. I hope there is something like that in mini!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

I do not want another lip gloss so I hope not. That lipgloss has been on the site since the holiday shop opened though so I don't think so. I would love a mini add-on just to have one without having to get a whole set.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it isn't another lip product. I'm hoping they'll start offering the whole collection as a set of minis each month, even for an extra $5 or $10 to get all the colors in the new mini bottles, I'd take that profile every month! 

I'm also hoping some of the new shades from this year's Gem collection are featured next month. 
yes to mini's in every colour. Except its going to look odd against my collection of big bottles.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes to mini's in every colour. Except its going to look odd against my collection of big bottles.
I got the mini Sephora 100 pt. perk of the Freedom polymer top coat (which I don't know why I'm just trying it, I love it!)

So, to answer your question:  Yes.  It will look odd next to the regular size Juleps.  But, also cute and mini.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not want another lip gloss so I hope not. That lipgloss has been on the site since the holiday shop opened though so I don't think so. I would love a mini add-on just to have one without having to get a whole set.
I totally agree! I'm Modern Beauty and I want something more exotic than that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's scaring me how much they are featuring their lip products.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I skipped for the first time last month. I am hoping for something amazing. I just don't know what but I know it is not lip gloss.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 18, 2013)

If I don't love Decembers selections then I might just pick up some of the sets from the Holiday Party section.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel like they usually post something on the blog around now that shows off the beauty product prior to the window.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Is the window now open. I seriously cannot keep up.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the window now open. I seriously cannot keep up.
I think the window opens on the 20th every month.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Where do you buy A England?  I'm loving the names in your wishlist.  I've never tried that brand before.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Is the window now open. I seriously cannot keep up.


 Selection window is 20 - 24 every month. These dates don't change, so even if you don't get selection window, you can make selection/skip on these dates.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

> I think the window opens on the 20th every month. Â Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Where do you buy A England? Â I'm loving the names in your wishlist. Â I've never tried that brand before.


 I believe Llarowe and Ninja Polish carry a-england. I highly recommend starting with Lady of the Lake and/or Tristam!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Selection window is 20 - 24 every month. These dates don't change, so even if you don't get selection window, you can make selection/skip on these dates.


 Thanks, I have been so busy and time is very elusive at the moment.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I think the window opens on the 20th every month. Â Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Where do you buy A England? Â I'm loving the names in your wishlist. Â I've never tried that brand before.


 I first heard about this brand on the polish wish list board. I google A England polish and the site will give you several choices as to where to purchase depending on your location. I only saw swatches and thought they were very pretty.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

@utgal2004 I love your bio. It makes me want to go and change mines. I really got a glimpse of part of you.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@utgal2004 I love your bio. It makes me want to go and change mines. I really got a glimpse of part of you.
Awww thanks!  I updated it a few days ago so my secret santa could get to know me better.


----------



## magictodo (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like the December beauty product is ...

eyeshadow?

http://blog.julep.com/day-night-looks-with-sweep-neutral/


----------



## credit22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like the December beauty product is ...

eyeshadow?

http://blog.julep.com/day-night-looks-with-sweep-neutral/

I'm actually thrilled about this! I've been meaning to buy some more lately so this is perfect timing. Not to mention that I usually scrimp on this product so it'll be nice to try stuff that should be higher end.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 18, 2013)

I wonder if they will have different pallets for different styles like the lipglosses. That would be interesting to me.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

> I wonder if they will have different pallets for different styles like the lipglosses. That would be interesting to me.


 I'm pretty sure that's the case since they had the palette they used in that example labeled as "neutral." Maybe warm/neutral/cool?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

Well that is interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## alisong (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well that is interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about it.

Or maybe they could do a smoky/dark palette, a vibrant palette, etc. Neutral is so boring!! lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

> Or maybe they could do a smoky/dark palette, a vibrant palette, etc. Neutral is so boring!! lol


 Yeah, totally agreed. I think I've made my stance in clown prostitute colors clear. No neutrals over here.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not very excited about the eyeshadow. I have a LOT of shadow already including stuff that I already love and know is good quality...I normally purchase stuff like this based on research and reviews so not sure if I wanna gamble on a new julep product that no one has tried and I can't return if I don't like it. That happened in june with my modern beauty box (dd cream/concealer) and I'm still upset about that lol. It will depend on the polish colors and whether I like their combinations. I'm not worried if I end up skipping my monthly box though, as I'm guessing they'll have some nice deals around black Friday.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 18, 2013)

I was wishing they would do that hand repair cream for the product this month.


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not very excited about the eyeshadow. I have a LOT of shadow already including stuff that I already love and know is good quality...I normally purchase stuff like this based on research and reviews so not sure if I wanna gamble on a new julep product that no one has tried and I can't return if I don't like it. That happened in june with my modern beauty box (dd cream/concealer) and I'm still upset about that lol. It will depend on the polish colors and whether I like their combinations. I'm not worried if I end up skipping my monthly box though, as I'm guessing they'll have some nice deals around black Friday.
I agree with you I like to research things before I buy them. I could maybe get excited if Julep posted honest swatches of the shades and they looked pigmented but kinda doubt that will happen. Still excited to see what else they come up with. I would LOOOVE to see a polish like the one China Glaze came out with. It's a textured white with extra larger round confetti and apparently makes your nails look snowed on. Cute no?


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 18, 2013)

You know I also saw in the article that the brush is an add-on...wonder what else will be in the Modern Beauty box?


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with you I like to research things before I buy them. I could maybe get excited if Julep posted honest swatches of the shades and they looked pigmented but kinda doubt that will happen. Still excited to see what else they come up with. I would LOOOVE to see a polish like the one China Glaze came out with. It's a textured white with extra larger round confetti and apparently makes your nails look snowed on. Cute no?
China Glaze has some nice holiday polishes, I saw that snow one online and was thinking about going to my ulta to see if they carry it, there is also a glitter of theirs that I want. I also wonder what will be the other product in the modern beauty box. Excited for the 20th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 18, 2013)

Julep posted a sneak preview tease on their facebook... if they get 1000 likes they will reveal a style profile that is voted on most in comments. =o)


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Meh, not excited for eyeshadows at all. I just bought the Too Faced my favorite things palate and there's enough shadows there to keep me busy for months.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 18, 2013)

ok i need that green! it girl posted on Facebook


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

>


 Those are actually pretty colors. I guess I will be getting my box.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

Ooh, frosty green?  Come to Meggie!  I'm starting to sense a probable upgrade month if the rest of the profiles are no more than half creams.  It's sparkle season!  Just wallow in it, Julep!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, frosty green?  Come to Meggie!  I'm starting to sense a probable upgrade month if the rest of the profiles are no more than half creams.  It's sparkle season!  Just wallow in it, Julep!
I'm thinking upgrade month as well!!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 18, 2013)

meh


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 18, 2013)

The Shoshonna looks similar to Cynthia from last month and the Evelyn looks similar to Aisha from last month...I was hoping for something really different. Hopefully the other colors are, but I don't know if I can trust Julep with eyeshadow so this month may be my first skip!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> The Shoshonna looks similar to Cynthia from last month and the Evelyn looks similar to Aisha from last month...I was hoping for something really different. Hopefully the other colors are, but I don't know if I can trust Julep with eyeshadow so this month may be my first skip!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree with you. I love the sparkle but i think I have like 3 or 4 dupes of it. I don't do green and the magenta is pretty but nothing to get excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't want to skip any boxes this time of year so hopefully the other boxes are better!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't like the green and meh to the gold, the magenta is nice but similar to shades I already own. I'm intrigued by the eyeshadow spoiler though so I wasn't thinking I'd go for it girl this month. I may skip all together to save $$ for the Black Friday sales though, we'll see how the other profiles are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

I definitely have dupes. Just checked have a peridot color from Julep. Just got Mason from Zoya and I have some shimmer color from Julep. Hmm we shall see.


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 19, 2013)

Not too inspired by these colors...if they did a matte red velvet color I would be all over that. Actually a whole velvet collection sounds awesome


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Hmm I actually really like those! This is very promising..might be the first month since July I don't skip


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Updates! and I am super excited about the sneak peek!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

I need that green.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I am actually loving that green, it's not something I would normally wear.  I can't wait to see the rest of the choices.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 19, 2013)

I really love that green, but sadly the other colors are super similar to ones I already have. I'm not too excited about the eyeshadow either. Oh well if I have to skip again I can just buy some more of their holiday sets


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really love that green, but sadly the other colors are super similar to ones I already have. I'm not too excited about the eyeshadow either. Oh well if I have to skip again I can just buy some more of their holiday sets 

I was thinking the same thing. I usually upgrade. I'm thinking of putting that same amount of money and buying all the holiday sets.

Julep is also planning on having a Black Friday sale.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 19, 2013)

Love the green. Mmmmmm


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Oooh, holiday themed colors! I'm on the fence only because I have colors that are very similar to these (the green reminds me of Zoya's Rikki and Rainbow Honey's Bitty Love Bot), but I'm curious to see what they're planning for the rest of the colors this month!


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

I need that green! The pink and gold glitter are too similar to polishes I already have, so that will be a skip and I will try to get the green a different way... We can buy them AFTER the boxes, can we not? I really do not want to get It Girl (which is usually my pick) and get stuck with those other two just to get the pretty minty shininess.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need that green! The pink and gold glitter are too similar to polishes I already have, so that will be a skip and I will try to get the green a different way... We can buy them AFTER the boxes, can we not? I really do not want to get It Girl (which is usually my pick) and get stuck with those other two just to get the pretty minty shininess. 
Sometimes (I think) you can add certain polishes as an add-on. It seems like there are usually a few from the boxes that you can add. I'm not too sure though, since I've only ordered my box a couple of times since I became a Maven. I must be too hard to please, lol.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes (I think) you can add certain polishes as an add-on. It seems like there are usually a few from the boxes that you can add. I'm not too sure though, since I've only ordered my box a couple of times since I became a Maven. I must be too hard to please, lol.
I kind of am hard to please? Haha. I'll find a way to get that green though, it's spectacular! 

-taps her fingers waiting for tomorrows window to open up-


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm already struggling between:  get a Maven box or wait for Black Friday sales?

I guess I should just wait &amp; see the Maven boxes. lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm excited for the window to open tomorrow so I can see all the colors!  Now, if only my mystery box would arrive!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I just got that in an email.  I'm still undecided on the eyeshadow, I wonder if there will be more than one palette?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2013)

> > Â
> 
> 
> I just got that in an email.Â  I'm still undecided on the eyeshadow, I wonder if there will be more than one palette?


 I love it! I'm excited for this month :-D


----------



## Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm kinda 'meh' about the neutral palette...don't really need more eyeshadows!! Hopefully the other maven profiles feature new and exciting colours or I'll be skipping (again).


----------



## credit22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got that in an email.  I'm still undecided on the eyeshadow, I wonder if there will be more than one palette?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda 'meh' about the neutral palette...don't really need more eyeshadows!! Hopefully the other maven profiles feature new and exciting colours or I'll be skipping (again).

On the facebook page, I'm pretty sure they said that this will be the product in all of the boxes and Modern Beauty will have another product.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2013)

Definitely passing on that eyeshadow. I don't do neutrals unless (new discovery) they're super shimmery or pink/rosy. Urban Decay Naked 3? I'm there. This one? No way, no how. *Way* too boring for holiday season.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised they didn't do more exciting shadow colors.  I mean, most of us probably have similar shades of eyeshadow from established brands.  The packaging seems kind of bigger than necessary too.  If it was grays or if they were sparkly I would probably go for it; but considering I placed 3 orders in the last month and may not get my mystery box before the window closes, I think I am leaning towards skipping.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of surprised they didn't do more exciting shadow colors.  I mean, most of us probably have similar shades of eyeshadow from established brands.  The packaging seems kind of bigger than necessary too.  If it was grays or if they were sparkly I would probably go for it; but considering I placed 3 orders in the last month and may not get my mystery box before the window closes, I think I am leaning towards skipping. 
Have to agree on the colours. I get why they did neutrals, as most people can use them, but there are those of us that just don't use them often, or already have lovely neutrals we already love. Just... neutrals. Safe and kind of boring. I use them only when paired with something brighter, haha.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've gotten a few colorful palettes lately, including the one from the Starlooks box this month which looks to be around the same-ish size. I was actually in Sephora yesterday looking at stuff since I want a smaller neutrals palette to keep in my travel bag (my only neutral palette is Naked 1). If I don't love any if the polish color combos or the rest of the modern beauty box I'll probably skip and put the money towards naked basics, but if the colors are awesome then this is a definite take my box month. I really like Julep's products though, I know I'm in the minority with that but they rarely disappoint and work well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would prefer a  blue eyeshadow palette. I'm always looking for that perfect blue to go with my brown eyes.


----------



## Rachel Blenkle (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking forward to some good Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales! New Julep customer, very unimpressed with their shipping but not so bothered about high prices. There are some excellent deals of you take the time to search them out and also some of their proceeds go to charity. How can you beat that?!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten a few colorful palettes lately, including the one from the Starlooks box this month which looks to be around the same-ish size. I was actually in Sephora yesterday looking at stuff since I want a smaller neutrals palette to keep in my travel bag (my only neutral palette is Naked 1). If I don't love any if the polish color combos or the rest of the modern beauty box I'll probably skip and put the money towards naked basics, but if the colors are awesome then this is a definite take my box month. I really like Julep's products though, I know I'm in the minority with that but they rarely disappoint and work well for me





If you are considering Naked Basics, you should look at LORAC Pro Palette.  I have both and I love the LORAC palette more!


----------



## Imberis (Nov 19, 2013)

I definitely don't need more brown eyeshadow. If there are other colors, then perhaps. I didn't really like the look of the texture of the eyeshadows in the email, though. That sounds crazy, but they look like they aren't very smooth. On Facebook they said, "Each color is .02 oz." That seems like... not a lot? I'm not sure what the weight is in a normal palette, but that sounds like a tiny amount.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm thinking modern beauty might come with a shadow primer. Their boxes always seem to be themed around one idea.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


On the facebook page, I'm pretty sure they said that this will be the product in all of the boxes and Modern Beauty will have another product.
Aw that sucks. I already know I won't be getting my usual it girl box since I have dupes for 2 out of the 3 colors, and unless the other colors are something that I just need, it looks like I'll definatly be skipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would prefer a  blue eyeshadow palette. I'm always looking for that perfect blue to go with my brown eyes.
Or purple! Or these colors but in cream shadows.  I think it would be fun if the different profiles each had their own color palettes. Maybe that is the case, I can't tell though? It seems like not.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw that sucks. I already know I won't be getting my usual it girl box since I have dupes for 2 out of the 3 colors, and unless the other colors are something that I just need, it looks like I'll definatly be skipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The more I think on it, unless something amazing shows up in those boxes, I'll likely be skipping too. Which is ok... sad, but ok... because I'm a bit more broke than I would like to be. Ha!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2013)

> > I've gotten a few colorful palettes lately, including the one from the Starlooks box this month which looks to be around the same-ish size. I was actually in Sephora yesterday looking at stuff since I want a smaller neutrals palette to keep in my travel bag (my only neutral palette is Naked 1). If I don't love any if the polish color combos or the rest of the modern beauty box I'll probably skip and put the money towards naked basics, but if the colors are awesome then this is a definite take my box month. I really like Julep's products though, I know I'm in the minority with that but they rarely disappoint and work well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> If you are considering Naked Basics, you should look at LORAC Pro Palette. Â I have both and I love the LORAC palette more! Â


 Thanks for the suggestion! That LORAC palette is much bigger than Im looking at and I just love UDs shadows and the basics was my hands down fave testing in the store yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

See, I feel kind of stuck.  This will be my third box in a row, if I get a box.  I have enough jules to get a free box.  So, I guess if I don't like anything I will try to pick colors I think I can gift and get one of the boxes anyway.


----------



## ta78 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have and love both UD Naked palettes, but I still want this one. I am excited for tomorrow.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of surprised they didn't do more exciting shadow colors.  I mean, most of us probably have similar shades of eyeshadow from established brands.  The packaging seems kind of bigger than necessary too.  If it was grays or if they were sparkly I would probably go for it; but considering I placed 3 orders in the last month and may not get my mystery box before the window closes, I think I am leaning towards skipping. 
I agree... packaging seems much bigger than necessary.  If this was something I'd throw in my purse for touch-ups during the day so I could leave my "established" branded shadows at home, I may have gone for it.  I really may pass on this month.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 19, 2013)

Can someone who's been a Maven longer tell us a little about their Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales? What about Christmas specials? Thanks!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like a skip to me. I also love the green, but have a similar magenta and gold glitter. So, unless I love the polish colors in one of the other styles so much that I'm willing to pay $10 for each and just ignore the palette, I'll just hope to find the green in a future sale.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay here are my thoughts.

Facebook colors: I LOVE that green, I really like Evelyn (I decided not to get last month's box because I didn't want lip gloss but I really liked Aisha). The gold is meh. I really don't need more glitter considering I rarely wear it (too hard to take off)

Eyeshadow: Pass from me. I have sensitive eyes and, as snobby as it sounds, I only use high-end (except for Almay and Physician's Formula). The rest irritate my eyes like crazy!

BUT, I'm torn about Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Ugh, decisions.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone who's been a Maven longer tell us a little about their Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales? What about Christmas specials? Thanks!
I would also like to know!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

They had a 12 days of Christmas thing last year.   My first box was in late December but i remember the 12 days of Christmas deals was what drew met to them. 

I know one of the days was the 12 pack Oprah's favorite things box but I don't remember the price.   And my google-fu is failing me.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 19, 2013)

I wasn't a Maven last December but I read black friday they had for every 20 dollars you spent you chose a free gift (they had certain gifts they were offering) and on cyber monday everyone was sent a unique code for up to 60% off your order


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They had a 12 days of Christmas thing last year.   My first box was in late December but i remember the 12 days of Christmas deals was what drew met to them. 

I know one of the days was the 12 pack Oprah's favorite things box but I don't remember the price.   And my google-fu is failing me.  
They also had a set for pet lovers. So you got a polish for the pet owner and toys for the cat or dog. I know the cat version was a little plush mouse and ball. I can't remember what the goodie for the dog was.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They had a 12 days of Christmas thing last year.   My first box was in late December but i remember the 12 days of Christmas deals was what drew met to them. 

I know one of the days was the 12 pack Oprah's favorite things box but I don't remember the price.   And my google-fu is failing me.  
Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't a Maven last December but I read black friday they had for every 20 dollars you spent you chose a free gift (they had certain gifts they were offering) and on cyber monday everyone was sent a unique code for up to 60% off your order
 Awesome!! This is another reason I am leaning towards skipping.  I would rather just hit more sales and get what I want


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm actually crazy interested in the full set. I am a HUGE fan of glitters (I rarely do a mani without them) and it looks like last December was glitter/shimmer crazy. If they do that, and throw in a nice red or green (especially green), I'll buy the whole enchilada, because I can always find a use for more glitter, lol.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 19, 2013)

so Julep post the eyeshadow was only 0.02 oz which is a half a gram in Canadian. So I really small palette for 2.5 grams.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 19, 2013)

I just created a trading forum for the Diamond Mystery box if anyone is interested.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139260/julep-diamond-mystery-box


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 19, 2013)

> I just created a trading forum for the Diamond Mystery box if anyone is interested. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139260/julep-diamond-mystery-box


 I'm still waiting for my box so I just added some things I have to swap. Do we have a general swap thread for Julep on here?


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm on the East Coast, and I wonder what time the window will open here. would it be at midnight, or at sometime later. If you know, please let us know. Thanks


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on the East Coast, and I wonder what time the window will open here. would it be at midnight, or at sometime later. If you know, please let us know.
Thanks
I just tried and it wasn't open ;o)


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

It usually opens early morning PST. I'm not sure if it's a set time but it's only 9:30 on the west coast so it's probably not going to appear for at least a few more hours at the very earliest.


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello ladies, new to subscription boxes and Julep. I am anxiously awaiting my first box from november. I have a few questions if you don't mind.

What is this window we are waiting on?

Also, sitting in my cart is the diamond mystery box, the freedom top coat and the free manigift supposedly worth 70$

Are these products really worth the 40 I am getting ready to spend, let alone the amount they claim?  Are there ever any codes? And finally, is this worth it or should I wait for black Friday, do you think something better will be available?

Looking forward to this adventure!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies, new to subscription boxes and Julep. I am anxiously awaiting my first box from november. I have a few questions if you don't mind.

What is this window we are waiting on?

Also, sitting in my cart is the diamond mystery box, the freedom top coat and the free manigift supposedly worth 70$

Are these products really worth the 40 I am getting ready to spend, let alone the amount they claim?  Are there ever any codes? And finally, is this worth it or should I wait for black Friday, do you think something better will be available?

Looking forward to this adventure!
Julep ALWAYS has a deal or code.  There are many times you will buy something on "sale" but see it cheaper a week later.  Their products are not worth the full price they post, but most of the sales make products reasonable.  The products I have tried, I have been happy with.  The $25 mystery box is a good value, especially if you are new and don't have a lot of polishes already (or don't mind duplicates).  There are spoilers out there if you want to take a preview of what you can expect.  There will most definitely by Black Friday sales, I have heard they had 60% off last year, but I can't attest to that.  I hope this helps!!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies, new to subscription boxes and Julep. I am anxiously awaiting my first box from november. I have a few questions if you don't mind.

What is this window we are waiting on?

Also, sitting in my cart is the diamond mystery box, the freedom top coat and the free manigift supposedly worth 70$

Are these products really worth the 40 I am getting ready to spend, let alone the amount they claim?  Are there ever any codes? And finally, is this worth it or should I wait for black Friday, do you think something better will be available?

Looking forward to this adventure!
Julep ALWAYS has a deal or code.  There are many times you will buy something on "sale" but see it cheaper a week later.  Their products are not worth the full price they post, but most of the sales make products reasonable.  The products I have tried, I have been happy with.  The $25 mystery box is a good value, especially if you are new and don't have a lot of polishes already (or don't mind duplicates).  There are spoilers out there if you want to take a preview of what you can expect.  There will most definitely by Black Friday sales, I have heard they had 60% off last year, but I can't attest to that.  I hope this helps!!


And the window is for the December box.  When you first sign up you get a welcome box.  You will then automatically receive another box the next time the window opens unless you go online and decline it during the 4 day window.  You will receive whatever profile you selected at sign-up, but can change that on the website during the 4 day window.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies, new to subscription boxes and Julep. I am anxiously awaiting my first box from november. I have a few questions if you don't mind.

What is this window we are waiting on?

Also, sitting in my cart is the diamond mystery box, the freedom top coat and the free manigift supposedly worth 70$

Are these products really worth the 40 I am getting ready to spend, let alone the amount they claim?  Are there ever any codes? And finally, is this worth it or should I wait for black Friday, do you think something better will be available?

Looking forward to this adventure!
I thought the Diamond Mystery Box was a fantastic deal and it was a lot of dupes for me (I already had 3/4 polishes and all the products but the scrub mitt), I also got an extra polish and the gift with purchase they offered a couple weeks ago (similar to the manigift but more beauty products, also worth around $70). But it all comes down to the worth for YOU too of course, I love Julep's products. Their polishes and their other items all work really well for me, but it varies from person to person. 

There's currently a $5 off code floating around - BG74L8U

If you are more into picking your own colors and products waiting for Black Friday/Cyber Monday and whatever pre-Christmas sales they have might be a better option though. I usually can get the same amount of goodies for close to what a Mystery Box would cost me during those. I think pics or at least descriptions of all 3 mystery boxes have been posted in the November thread if you wanted to look over there and see what was in it before you decide.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

So, one of the reasons I've thought about skipping December is that I know Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales are coming up right after we'll get billed for December. 

My awesome husband just told me that I could get both December's box (if I decide to take it) AND shop for myself on the BF/CM sales but I have to have the BF/CM sale goodies sent to my parent's house where we'll be spending Christmas and I can't open it until then. He has a few ideas for me that will still be a surprise but he knows I mostly want polish &amp; makeup so this way I get to pick my stuff out but have the suspense of waiting to open it all at Christmas. 

No idea if there will be anything I'll NEED on Black Friday but at least i don't have to decide between December's box and the upcoming sales now :-D Love him!


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 20, 2013)

I just got in to bed and suddenly realized that the maven window is about to open!  I logged on here to see if there was any new info



  I can't believe I stayed away from this thread all month.  I have been a very good girl so I am really hoping I like one of these boxes.  I haven't ordered anything from Julep since my last maven box (this is an accomplishment for me).  Last month was my 3rd month in a row taking my box and I haven't even used my code for a free polish yet.  I think I got temporarily polished out but I'm ready for some December box action 





I actually like the look of the eye shadow pallet.  Even though I do have a bunch of neutral pallets that I love I'm always up to trying a new one.  I just hope I like the colors of the polish.  I also have enough jules for a free box so I'm excited


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the Diamond Mystery Box was a fantastic deal and it was a lot of dupes for me (I already had 3/4 polishes and all the products but the scrub mitt), I also got an extra polish and the gift with purchase they offered a couple weeks ago (similar to the manigift but more beauty products, also worth around $70). But it all comes down to the worth for YOU too of course, I love Julep's products. Their polishes and their other items all work really well for me, but it varies from person to person. 

There's currently a $5 off code floating around - BG74L8U

If you are more into picking your own colors and products waiting for Black Friday/Cyber Monday and whatever pre-Christmas sales they have might be a better option though. I usually can get the same amount of goodies for close to what a Mystery Box would cost me during those. I think pics or at least descriptions of all 3 mystery boxes have been posted in the November thread if you wanted to look over there and see what was in it before you decide.
Thank you so much for the info, I will have to check it out!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the Diamond Mystery Box was a fantastic deal and it was a lot of dupes for me (I already had 3/4 polishes and all the products but the scrub mitt), I also got an extra polish and the gift with purchase they offered a couple weeks ago (similar to the manigift but more beauty products, also worth around $70). But it all comes down to the worth for YOU too of course, I love Julep's products. Their polishes and their other items all work really well for me, but it varies from person to person. 

There's currently a $5 off code floating around - BG74L8U

If you are more into picking your own colors and products waiting for Black Friday/Cyber Monday and whatever pre-Christmas sales they have might be a better option though. I usually can get the same amount of goodies for close to what a Mystery Box would cost me during those. I think pics or at least descriptions of all 3 mystery boxes have been posted in the November thread if you wanted to look over there and see what was in it before you decide.
Thank you so much for the info, I will have to check it out!

You're welcome!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't see this mentioned yet (sorry if I missed it though!) I was poking around on Julep's FB page and someone posted they wished they offered Jules for all purchases and this was the response: 

We are working on rolling out Jules for Maven and .com purchases, look for something early next year!

I'm really intrigued about this and excited to see how they change the Jules system. I'd love to earn Jules for mystery boxes, secret store, etc.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't see this mentioned yet (sorry if I missed it though!) I was poking around on Julep's FB page and someone posted they wished they offered Jules for all purchases and this was the response: 

We are working on rolling out Jules for Maven and .com purchases, look for something early next year!

I'm really intrigued about this and excited to see how they change the Jules system. I'd love to earn Jules for mystery boxes, secret store, etc. 
I would have all of the jules. They need this rolled out now! lol


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't see this mentioned yet (sorry if I missed it though!) I was poking around on Julep's FB page and someone posted they wished they offered Jules for all purchases and this was the response: 

We are working on rolling out Jules for Maven and .com purchases, look for something early next year!

I'm really intrigued about this and excited to see how they change the Jules system. I'd love to earn Jules for mystery boxes, secret store, etc. 
I would have all of the jules. They need this rolled out now! lol

I know, right?! I'd probably do even more damage with the upcoming sales though so maybe it is a good thing they aren't starting it just yet ;-)


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't see this mentioned yet (sorry if I missed it though!) I was poking around on Julep's FB page and someone posted they wished they offered Jules for all purchases and this was the response: 

We are working on rolling out Jules for Maven and .com purchases, look for something early next year!

I'm really intrigued about this and excited to see how they change the Jules system. I'd love to earn Jules for mystery boxes, secret store, etc. 
They have section called jule box already on the site where you can pay for items listed with your jules


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have section called jule box already on the site where you can pay for items listed with your jules


Tell me why there's a mini coop for  2500000 Jules?!?!?!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have section called jule box already on the site where you can pay for items listed with your jules

I think Cari meant not for redeeming, but _earning _Jules on all purchases, and not just when you take your monthly box.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 20, 2013)

Maven window is open!

Did you guys see all the options this month? Someone has been listening!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love that you can pick the polishes and no eyeshadow upgrade !!! I need swatches still though to decide


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maven window is open!

Did you guys see all the options this month? Someone has been listening! 




Yes. I love all the options!  I especially love the polish only upgrade option!  Now I can get all the polishes without having to get the beauty items I'm not interested in purchasing!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 20, 2013)

And the Core Classics option is new. If you don't like any of the colours that month you can choose this instead of skipping.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

> > Â  They have section called jule box already on the site where you can pay for items listed with your jules
> 
> 
> I think Cari meant not for redeeming, but _earning_ Jules on all purchases, and not just when you take your monthly box.


 Yep this :-D


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the boho colors and Jillian, but I HATE eyeshadows.  I guess I will be skipping--too bad, I have Jules for a free box.



  I want pretty colors.  Oh well, they cannot all be hits with all of us--and we all have different tastes.  I still like you Julep, and I hope you have a great Black Friday sale--I want another cleansing oil.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Who ever called primer for Modern Beauty ...BINGO!!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you see the big swatches for these? I could never figure that out


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ooh! Love so much of this collection, except it girl. Went with Boho Glam and added on the Party Dress Duo. Loving the new options too :-D


----------



## smurfy29 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you see the big swatches for these? I could never figure that out
Here's the only place I've found bigger swatches: http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-december-maven-collection/


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks!

ETA-The Core Classics box is pretty nice. I'm actually tempted to get that and add on only the colors I love.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 20, 2013)

I went with the boho glam, not really digging this months boxes but I had enough jules for a free box and if I skip I won't get my 3 month free polish.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

I went with Boho Glam plus Celia for something a little different for me.  I like the additional options this month!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 20, 2013)

I switched to core classic!


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 20, 2013)

When I go to look at the selections it is only showing my default profile, and when I click on "edit your selection" and "try a new style" to view all the products it does not work. So all I can see is the cwat box and the add on options. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Is anyone getting the super upgrade? I'm kind of on the fence about it. The eyeshadow *seems* interesting but I don't want to be mad after I get it if it sucks.


----------



## AshY (Nov 20, 2013)

For now I am going with Bombshell plus Celia... I have enough jules for a free box.  However, I may want to save them for January.... Maybe that month will be really goods


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I switched to core classic!
Me too.  Then I added on only the colors I want.  I need another top coat anyways, so this was perfect timing for me.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:  Is anyone getting the super upgrade? I'm kind of on the fence about it. The eyeshadow *seems* interesting but I don't want to be mad after I get it if it sucks. 

I'm kinda thinking about it. I have Naked and Naked 2, so I don't really *need* more neutrals, but idk.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone getting the super upgrade? I'm kind of on the fence about it. The eyeshadow *seems* interesting but I don't want to be mad after I get it if it sucks. 

I can't believe this but I'm actually considering it. Despite the fact that I'm not totally sold on It Girl's colors (though they are starting to grow on me the more I look at the swatches) and I don't need any more eyeshadow primer for at least two lifetimes, I kind of want to. 1200 jules would bump me up to having enough for a free box and I want all the other colors, the eyeshadow and brush. 

I think my selection window is going to change several times before the 24th this month...


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally, a box where I love all the colors! I got the polish only box with the party dress duo, primer, and the gold flake (can't remember the name).


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 20, 2013)

Ugh,

I'm just trying to log in and see my selection and it keeps timing out.

From what I've seen, I would like to stick with my box of Boho Glam. But I might add on the gold glitter even though I still have last years too.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's the link to more swatches:

http://www.julep.com/december-the-glitterati-collection?campaign_id=7858808-102860886-email-TLP&amp;utm_campaign=131120_regular-maven-preview-email&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=exacttarget


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you *cari12!*

The only one I just don't like at all is Mia, but I think I can probably figure out a way to make it work with a glitter or something


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to grab the Core Classics box plus Jillian. It is the only polish that called out to me.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is hard!

I for sure am in love with Joelle, Andrea, Cara, Jillian, and Christine. As well as the eyeshadow palette.

I like and would wear/use Misti, Mia, &amp; Evelyn and the eyeshadow brush.

Celia, Shoshanna, and Gianna are all just okay. I just got Oscar in the Glam Kit and I don't normally wear gold/yellow glitter polishes, Celia is growing on me a little but probably wouldn't see much use either. I could always gift or trade these three though. 

So I might go with the whole shebang. Or just do Bombshell with Joelle, Jillian &amp; the party dress add-ons. Considering the upcoming BF sales, the latter is probably going to win but I wish you could get jules for add-ons too. 1200 jules is might tempting, especially when it would push me over to a free box...


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm wondering exactly how tiny those eye shadows are. The entire palette is just a smidgen bigger than a julep polish laying on its side meaning the length of the palette is probably about 3.5 inches long. 5 colors in 3.5 inches plus all the wasted space we've mentioned means these pots are teeny tiny. So they will probably make a good compact for travel or to throw in your purse for touch ups. I like mini things. I just hope they turn out to be good &amp; pigmented.


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wondering exactly how tiny those eye shadows are. The entire palette is just a smidgen bigger than a julep polish laying on its side meaning the length of the palette is probably about 3.5 inches long. 5 colors in 3.5 inches plus all the wasted space we've mentioned means these pots are teeny tiny.

So they will probably make a good compact for travel or to throw in your purse for touch ups. I like mini things. I just hope they turn out to be good &amp; pigmented.
They do look teeny tiny. I don't think I would buy it separately but since it comes in most of the boxes it might be fun to try. Unless you end up loving it, in which case you'd be mad the pots are so small!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 20, 2013)

ugh my selection won't save! But at least the box I have is the one I want, so even if I can't get it to let me add Andrea in, it's okay


----------



## marfer30 (Nov 20, 2013)

My selection won't save either! I'm trying from my phone, though. I'm going to try from my computer when I get home tonight. Is this a new thing or maybe a mistake that all the add-ons are listed at 3.99? I have enough Jules for a free box, so I really want to add on the brush and Jillian if I can get them for that cheap, haha! I've skipped my box the last couple of months because I just wasn't impressed, but I'm loving my Boho Glam profile this month!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marfer30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My selection won't save either! I'm trying from my phone, though. I'm going to try from my computer when I get home tonight. Is this a new thing or maybe a mistake that all the add-ons are listed at 3.99? I have enough Jules for a free box, so I really want to add on the brush and Jillian if I can get them for that cheap, haha! I've skipped my box the last couple of months because I just wasn't impressed, but I'm loving my Boho Glam profile this month!!
The 3.99 thing is a mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was saying that on my phone too but when I logged in on my desktop they were all the correct price (4.99 for single polishes, 9.99 for the party dress duo, 15.99 for the eyeshadow, etc.) 

But yeah their site is super slow and won't save or even load the page to let you change your box, add the add-ons, etc. right now.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 20, 2013)

I skipped. I was going to get Classic with a Twist and the Celia add on, but I think I'd rather do the Black Friday sales since I don't really like the eyeshadow.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm staying with my regular Boho Glam, but I am loving all the new options!


----------



## marfer30 (Nov 20, 2013)

> The 3.99 thing is a mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was saying that on my phone too but when I logged in on my desktop they were all the correct price (4.99 for single polishes, 9.99 for the party dress duo, 15.99 for the eyeshadow, etc.)Â  But yeah their site is super slow and won't save or even load the page to let you change your box, add the add-ons, etc. right now.


 WORST. Thanks for the heads up! Still, that's not a terribly bad deal. Maybe I'll just add on Jillian if I can actually save my add ons later!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 20, 2013)

the only color i'm in love with is Celia - i think i'm going to skip!  I'll see what they do for BF and the Secret Store - I also still have my voucher for a free polish.


----------



## Boots (Nov 20, 2013)

Trying to even get into my account to look at the selection, and I can't even do that. Lag central and loads of timing out. Also, I still never get my emails from Julep about this. Though looking at the colours on the blog, I'll be skipping I'm sure. The minty green is the only colour I want/need. I have dupes for a lot of the other colours, well close enough dupes anyways.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 20, 2013)

I only want Christine and its not available alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only want Christine and its not available alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I bet you'll be able to get it later on, maybe even during the Black Friday sales! I really want it too since it's my name but the swatches make it look like two different colors (one version I love, the other looks awfully similar to Candace)


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I want Christine too, but not enough to get two Evelyns for it


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 20, 2013)

@cari12  I thought it looked like a dupe of Candace also, I'm thinking Misti is a dupe of Julianne even both descriptions say smoky blue-grey creme and I already have Julianne. I may just skip all together and wait for the sales The only colors I really like are Jillian and Joelle but of course they're in two different boxes


----------



## redjill (Nov 20, 2013)

Eeeek, they FINALLY have my name on a polish (Jillian)!!!! 8D It's so difficult to find anything with my full first name on it. And it's so pretty! Better than Jill (that blah tan sea salt finish). And I love all the glitters... I'm tempted to upgrade for the first time ever. Happyhappyhappy...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright. Last change to my profile...for now.

Bombshell with Joelle &amp; Jillian added on. As excited as I was to get the go ahead from my husband to get the full upgrade, I don't love everything in it and I'd rather save $$ for Black Friday or for an ultimate upgrade a month that I DO love the entire collection. 

Hopefully Christine will be available separately later on too.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @cari12  I thought it looked like a dupe of Candace also, I'm thinking Misti is a dupe of Julianne even both descriptions say smoky blue-grey creme and I already have Julianne. I may just skip all together and wait for the sales The only colors I really like are Jillian and Joelle but of course they're in two different boxes
I noticed that about Misti &amp; Julianne too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope Christine looks different in real life swatches, I want it but not if it is going to be nearly identical to Candace.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2013)

> Yeah I want Christine too, but not enough to get two Evelyns for it


 I totally didn't realize that. Will definitely take that off and hope to pick it up later.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Can I go hand out chill pills on the Julep FB page? I get that the slow site is frustrating but the window is open for like 3 more days, people are acting like the window is closing in 20 minutes. Lol!


----------



## credit22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Could someone explain what the Core Classics box includes? I'm having trouble getting on the site, and I'm just so curious and impatient! Hahah


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could someone explain what the Core Classics box includes? I'm having trouble getting on the site, and I'm just so curious and impatient! Hahah
It's the clean slate polish remover pads, oxygen nail treatment and freedom polymer top coat.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the clean slate polish remover pads, oxygen nail treatment and freedom polymer top coat.
what i would really love, is if they removed the Oxygen nail treatment and gave you the option to pick ONE color from this month collection!  I would 100% get that box!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 20, 2013)

I decided on the nail polish lover's upgrade and the Gianna add-on. Christine looks like a near-Candace dupe and I just got Candace in the mystery box. Kind of not excited about the THREE colors in this collection that look so similar (all gold glitters!) especially since I just got Oscar, but it's the only way to get all the ones I want. I definitely don't need that super tiny eyeshadow pallet especially since I already have neutrals I love! 

I'm pretty happy with this collection. It's very festive, and the two greens are making me super excited!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what i would really love, is if they removed the Oxygen nail treatment and gave you the option to pick ONE color from this month collection!  I would 100% get that box!
That would be awesome!  I use the oxygen nail treatment as a base coat so I can always use an extra.  But, I wonder what they'll offer in that box next month.  I can only use so  mnay base/top coats.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll be skipping.  All I want is Gianna and I guarantee they will offer some kind of duo or trio with the glitters later in the month.  The collection looks super fun, I just have so many similar colors that it would not be worth it to me. 

My mystery box has STILL not budged from WA and I am way too irritated about that to give them any more money right now.


----------



## redjill (Nov 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be so annoyed by the slowness of their site... If they had actually sent me my Maven Window email! Seriously, I get emails from them a day later than everyone else. What the hell.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2013)

I actually really love their oxygen nail treatment and none of the colors are screaming my name. May go for the core box, or just skip for the 2948109381 time. The last box I received was simply because I forgot to skip in time haha! Nothing has been screaming out to me lately and so many colors look like dupes of previous boxes.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 3.99 thing is a mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was saying that on my phone too but when I logged in on my desktop they were all the correct price (4.99 for single polishes, 9.99 for the party dress duo, 15.99 for the eyeshadow, etc.) 

But yeah their site is super slow and won't save or even load the page to let you change your box, add the add-ons, etc. right now.

What is up with slow sites today? Llarowe's site is choking as usual on release days, and Julep's seems to be on vacation.  Gonna wait a day or two to make up my mind with this month.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 20, 2013)

I want bombshell, the Cara is the must have color for me this month. But I need Jillian, Joelle, Celia, and ShoShanna. I can only add on three so I got them all except Jillian. I hate the other colors and would never wear them so the polish upgrade isn't worth it to me. I just hope I can snag Jillian for a deal and that the gem collection is a Black Friday deal.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want bombshell, the Cara is the must have color for me this month. But I need Jillian, Joelle, Celia, and ShoShanna.

I can only add on three so I got them all except Jillian. I hate the other colors and would never wear them so the polish upgrade isn't worth it to me. I just hope I can snag Jillian for a deal *and that the gem collection is a Black Friday deal*.
Yes! This is one of the things that pulled me back from the ledge of going for the full upgrade this month. I'm still kicking myself for not getting it in the secret store last month.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't care much for the eyeshadows (my eyes are still recovering from trying out Popsugars' NYC palette .. so no more trials of cheaper shadows for me) and the colors I like are Misti, Celia and Jillian .. which are in 3 different boxes.

So, I don't know .. either I'll skip or get the Classic box with Misti and Celia as add-ons.

Oh, what to do ...


----------



## hiheather (Nov 20, 2013)

> Yes! This is one of the things that pulled me back from the ledge of going for the full upgrade this month. I'm still kicking myself for not getting it in the secret store last month.Â


 I didn't even know about it, I had to take a break from all things polish for the past month and just now learned about it and am super sad I missed it.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

I got the gem collection, and it's STUNNING in person. The thing about it though is that it contains alot of exclusive colors. I talked to Julep, and as of now, they will remain exclusive to the gem collection, and won't be sold separately. I found this out b/c mine came broken, and they couldn't replace just one broken polish. They had to replace the whole shebang because they don't sell most of those shades separately.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm curious to see how the secret store deals are going to be this month since it'll open just after Black Friday. Or maybe they'll open it early and for everyone like last month FOR Black Friday?


----------



## autopilot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the gem collection, and it's STUNNING in person. The thing about it though is that it contains alot of exclusive colors. I talked to Julep, and as of now, they will remain exclusive to the gem collection, and won't be sold separately. I found this out b/c mine came broken, and* they couldn't replace just one broken polish. They had to replace the whole shebang because they don't sell most of those shades separately.*
Ahhh... interesting. Maybe that's why they could assist me (my broken polishes were Carly and Angela, already available separately) but not other people.


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious to see how the secret store deals are going to be this month since it'll open just after Black Friday. Or maybe they'll open it early and for everyone like last month FOR Black Friday? 
I'm guessing the secret store will open early like last month &amp; do a combo BF/CM deal. BF is my birthday so at least I'm hoping they do, it will give me an excuse to splurge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious to see how the secret store deals are going to be this month since it'll open just after Black Friday. Or maybe they'll open it early and for everyone like last month FOR Black Friday? 
I'm guessing the secret store will open early like last month &amp; do a combo BF/CM deal. BF is my birthday so at least I'm hoping they do, it will give me an excuse to splurge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope so too! Happy early birthday, definitely a good excuse to splurge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing is really motivating me, so think I'll skip this month.  Gives me time to wear my polishes that are collecting dust.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if ebates works on Maven boxes?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet you'll be able to get it later on, maybe even during the Black Friday sales! I really want it too since it's my name but the swatches make it look like two different colors (one version I love, the other looks awfully similar to Candace)
hmm good catch. I don't have Candace so I suppose it works out!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm afraid if I don't order the upgrade I'm going to regret it later on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just like I regret not upgrading the July and September collections.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if ebates works on Maven boxes?
I don't think so, since they don't bill until a week from now. I think with ebates you have to actually make the purchase in the same session. I've had them not count ebates for closing out the window and re-opening a minute later and was told I had to start a new tracking ticket in that case. I love the idea of ebates but it only works for me 1/4 of the time.


----------



## Xiang (Nov 20, 2013)

For some reason, I keep timing out while trying to save my selection. It's so weird and the site is so slow too. Is it just me?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For some reason, I keep timing out while trying to save my selection. It's so weird and the site is so slow too. Is it just me?
Nope they are having issues on their end, they're working on it though! I've gotten mine to save with a few refreshes but decided to make another change and am just waiting until later today. I'm sure it'll be back up and running smoothly soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how to skip on the mobile site? They updated it &amp; I don't see skip anywhere.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2013)

After a few months of skipping, I did get the classic with a twist box this month, as I loved the nailpolishes in that box

*Jillian: *Deep eggplant with bronze molten

*Mia: *Greenish silver metallic

I can always use another neutral palette - lol.

I didn't pay for it, as I had enough jules to use, so it is a freebie for me!!

BTW - I do have some julep items in my trade list if anyone is interested - I got the free winter box and nothing there excited me except the eye pencil sharpener - lol


----------



## Xiang (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope they are having issues on their end, they're working on it though! I've gotten mine to save with a few refreshes but decided to make another change and am just waiting until later today. I'm sure it'll be back up and running smoothly soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thank you! I'll try again later today then. Pretty excited for the nail polishes this month! =)


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 20, 2013)

> Does anyone know how to skip on the mobile site? They updated it &amp; I don't see skip anywhere.


 I read on their fb page that this option is not yet available on the mobile site....strange and interesting...


----------



## Imberis (Nov 20, 2013)

Their site is still being super, super slow. I finally got everything to load and I skipped this month. Nothing's really calling to me. I'll wait and see what they do for Black Friday, I guess.


----------



## smurfy29 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is my first monthly box, and I have a couple questions. Is it correct that I'm not able to add anything (besides the suggested add-ons) to my monthly box? I was looking at a couple of the holiday gift sets on sale, but I'm not seeing that I can add those on to my monthly order...just want to make sure I'm not missing anything. Also, the current MANIGIFT (I think that's right...) can also not be applied to a monthly box order, correct? I'm upgrading to the polish lover's box, so I hit the required $35, but I'm just assuming it would need to be a separate order. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smurfy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first monthly box, and I have a couple questions. Is it correct that I'm not able to add anything (besides the suggested add-ons) to my monthly box? I was looking at a couple of the holiday gift sets on sale, but I'm not seeing that I can add those on to my monthly order...just want to make sure I'm not missing anything. Also, the current MANIGIFT (I think that's right...) can also not be applied to a monthly box order, correct? I'm upgrading to the polish lover's box, so I hit the required $35, but I'm just assuming it would need to be a separate order. Thanks for your help!!
I think the only thing you can add to a maven box is the suggested add ons, but I've never tried it so I'm not positive. However on their Facebook page they said that you can't use the MANIGIFT code with an upgraded maven box.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't update my box.   Come on Julep I would like to give you money.  Just make me scared for black friday.  If there website is this buggy for this what is going to happen then.


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 20, 2013)

> I read on their fb page that this option is not yet available on the mobile site....strange and interesting...


 Sigh....


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was just able to edit &amp; update my box stuff pretty smoothly! Site seems to be loading faster now too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Changed my mind...again...regular upgrade this time. Lol. Not sure if I'll stick with it but I keep going back and changing my mind and wanting to add on more stuff. This is dangerous.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally got in and did the polish only upgrade. The yellow glitter and Misty will be gifts.


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Funny, this morning I was all set to get the whole lot of goodies, but the site being down gave me time to reconsider and this evening I'm feeling more conservative. Just went for the Polish-only upgrade option &amp; added the polish add-ons (for gifting).


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 20, 2013)

Did you all see there is a new option?

Core Classics Box Included:


*Clean Slate Polish Remover Pads:* Each packette includes ten disposable, pre-soaked felt pads. Our travel-friendly polish remover is infused with aloe vera to moisturize and condition.
*Oxygen Nail Treatment:* Complete nail care and make-up all in one bottle. Made with a patented Hexanal formulation, nails are restructured to a stronger, thicker, and smoother condition in just one stroke.
*Freedom Polymer Top Coat:* Quick-dry formula cures smudge-free under natural light in just five minutes; no UV light required.
I am doing this box and then just adding the colors of polish I want. I am going with Cara and the really chunky gold glitter add-on. I am using my Jules so the box is free and I am just paying 4.99 each for the add-ons

Yipeeee! Thought I'd share since many of you (including me) don't like the combos that are offered. This is one way to get just the polishes you will use.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Did anyone else get charged for two (or more) orders from the Maven selection store? I tried putting in an order when the site was down and it didn't go through, and then I got it to work after I tried again, and got a confirmation email for THAT order, but my order history says I have two separate orders. Whoops. I guess I have to call and cancel one of them. 

*Check your order history to make sure you're only being charged for ONE order.*


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get charged for two (or more) orders from the Maven selection store? I tried putting in an order when the site was down and it didn't go through, and then I got it to work after I tried again, and got a confirmation email for THAT order, but my order history says I have two separate orders. Whoops. I guess I have to call and cancel one of them. 

*Check your order history to make sure you're only being charged for ONE order.*
I have a pending order for every time I've changed my box today (oh about 5 times, haha), but I'm pretty sure it usually does that and only the most recent one is the one they actually charge you for. They don't bill until the 27th so I'm sure it will get worked out! 

I may shoot them an email just in case though but I'm not worried about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh thank you!! I thought it was because of the website glitch!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 20, 2013)

Love Jillian but after seeing the swatches I'm thinking it may be a dupe for Zoya Valerie, OPI Every Month is Oktoberfest, and Chanel Taboo - all of which I own!!! Meh - May still get the upgrade and gift Jillian.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay, as of now, I have chosen the polish only upgrade with the Gianna add-on.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Jillian but after seeing the swatches I'm thinking it may be a dupe for Zoya Valerie, OPI Every Month is Oktoberfest, and Chanel Taboo - all of which I own!!!

Meh - May still get the upgrade and gift Jillian.
I was thinking OPI Vampsterdam, but it's kind of hard to tell with their swatches.

I'll PM you!!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 20, 2013)

> I have a pending order for every time I've changed my box today (oh about 5 times, haha), but I'm pretty sure it usually does that and only the most recent one is the one they actually charge you for. They don't bill until the 27th so I'm sure it will get worked out!Â  I may shoot them an email just in case though but I'm not worried about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 You're right I spoke with CS, they said everytime you change/save your monthly box choices it will show as a new order. But we are only entitled to one box per month so whichever order is the last one saved is what they send out and charge you for even though it may show more then one order you won't be charged for all of them.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm sorry if this was answered already but where are you guys seeing that "core collection" that some ladies are talking about? I was finally able to access my selection window and see all the profiles, and I saw the polish lover option, but not the core collection that some have mentioned.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry if this was answered already but where are you guys seeing that "core collection" that some ladies are talking about? I was finally able to access my selection window and see all the profiles, and I saw the polish lover option, but not the core collection that some have mentioned.
nevermind, just found it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, as of now, I have chosen the polish only upgrade with the Gianna add-on.  
This is what I decided to do too. I didn't realize that the eye primer was 14.99...didn't need it for that. Especially when I still have an unopened UD primer potion.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

> This is what I decided to do too. I didn't realize that the eye primer was 14.99...didn't need it for that. Especially when I still have an unopened UD primer potion.


 I was thinking about getting the bigger upgrade, but I have primer I use everyday and I have samples from other brands I have never used. And I'm planning on buying the naked 3 palette, I already own the naked basics palette and the Lorac pro palette. So, I don't need more nude eye-shadow.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 20, 2013)

This was an easy pick for me




I chose the polish upgrade! I have at least 4 neutral palettes so I really don't need another right now. I'm very excited they're offering the polish upgrade now, although the price increase for the other upgrades is a bit...well...ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm new to julep and I can't figure out how to order the new polish lover upgrade (9 polishes for $25).  Also, does the 19.99 one pays for the monthly box count toward the $35 to get the free hand model set?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was an easy pick for me



I chose the polish upgrade! I have at least 4 neutral palettes so I really don't need another right now. I'm very excited they're offering the polish upgrade now, *although the price increase for the other upgrades is a bit...well...ridiculous in my opinion.*
It is ridiculous... especially since you really only seem to be getting +3 more items, which is another Evelyn, Christine, and the brush. So the regular upgrade is $35, and the second is $20 more than that... The brush is $12, and the duo is $10 so you're literally saving less than $2 here (well like $1.98). And you're stuck with a dupe just from the upgrade. :


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is ridiculous... especially since you really only seem to be getting +3 more items, which is another Evelyn, Christine, and the brush. So the regular upgrade is $35, and the second is $20 more than that... The brush is $12, and the duo is $10 so you're literally saving less than $2 here (well like $1.98). And you're stuck with a dupe just from the upgrade. :
I think the way they do the math is essentially 5$ per item as far as the upgrades go. If you divide the total cost by quantity of items, each item is 5$.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the way they do the math is essentially 5$ per item as far as the upgrades go. If you divide the total cost by quantity of items, each item is 5$.
Then the final upgrade is $7/item instead since you get only +3 more instead of +4, Well technically +2 since you'll already  have one of the polishes *shrugs*

oh nvm I forgot about Gianna lol


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

> This was an easy pick for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I chose the polish upgrade! I have at least 4 neutral palettes so I really don't need another right now. I'm very excited they're offering the polish upgrade now, although the price increase for the other upgrades is a bit...well...ridiculous in my opinion.


 I actually thought they were fairly reasonable! The regular upgrade is only $10 more than the polish upgrade and gets you the palette and primer (so $5 each). Then for another $20 to get the ultimate you get Gianna, the set with Christine and Evelyn, and then the brush. Again, all $5/piece. It seems like a big amount but you'd be hard pressed to those things a la carte, even during a big sale, for that price per item.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Then the final upgrade is $7/item instead since you get only +3 more instead of +4, Well technically +2 since you'll already  have one of the polishes *shrugs*

oh nvm I forgot about Gianna lol
I was gonna say there's 15 total items for 75$ lol.. I'm still counting the dupe though since it is technically an additional product, even if it is the same.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I was gonna say there's 15 total items for 75$ lol.. I'm still counting the dupe though since it is technically an additional product, even if it is the same.


 I would count the dupe too. You are receiving two items and they are being upfront about it. If you buy two loaves of bread, you still get charged for two. They don't count as one item because they are the same.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

So I finally joined the modern world and got a cell phone! Hooray! How long is the Julep text code valid for once they send it to you?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually thought they were fairly reasonable! The regular upgrade is only $10 more than the polish upgrade and gets you the palette and primer (so $5 each). Then for another $20 to get the ultimate you get Gianna, the set with Christine and Evelyn, and then the brush. Again, all $5/piece. It seems like a big amount but you'd be hard pressed to those things a la carte, even during a big sale, for that price per item.

Oh I'm not saying it's not a good deal, it definitely is! Although I've always thought Julep was a teensy bit overpriced, but I still like them. The part that's ridiculous to me is that there's one upgrade that's +$35, so you're paying $55 total (minus the Party Dress Duo, Gianna and the brush) OR you can pay +$55 which is $75 total HOWEVER if you went with the $55 upgrade....isn't the Party Dress Duo $9.99 as an add-on and Gianna is $4.99 an add-on?....So the brush would have to be worth at least $5 for it to be the EXACT same price as the largest upgrade. Where's the deal in that? I would think they'd at least give a SLIGHTLY better deal if you purchased it all. While I still appreciate the worth of an upgrade, now that they have several different ones I'd like to see a slightly better bargain the higher you go.



If all that makes sense.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

> > I actually thought they were fairly reasonable! The regular upgrade is only $10 more than the polish upgrade and gets you the palette and primer (so $5 each). Then for another $20 to get the ultimate you get Gianna, the set with Christine and Evelyn, and then the brush. Again, all $5/piece. It seems like a big amount but you'd be hard pressed to those things a la carte, even during a big sale, for that price per item.
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not saying it's not a good deal, it definitely is! Although I've always thought Julep was a teensy bit overpriced, but I still like them. The part that's ridiculous to me is that there's one upgrade that's +$35, so you're paying $55 total (minus the Party Dress Duo, Gianna and the brush) OR you can pay +$55 which is $75 total HOWEVER if you went with the $55 upgrade....isn't the Party Dress Duo $9.99 as an add-on and Gianna is $4.99 an add-on?....So the brush would have to be worth at least $5 for it to be the EXACT same price as the largest upgrade. Where's the deal in that? I would think they'd at least give a SLIGHTLY better deal if you purchased it all. While I still appreciate the worth of an upgrade, now that they have several different ones I'd like to see a slightly better bargain the higher you go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If all that makes sense.


 Ahh I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the brush is 11.99 as an upgrade so yeah the ultimate upgrade isn't as good of a deal as it could be I guess. But then there's the whole Jules thing to consider too if that's something you count towards the value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having the hardest time deciding on the best option this month with all the new choices :-D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh I see



I think the brush is 11.99 as an upgrade so yeah the ultimate upgrade isn't as good of a deal as it could be I guess. *But then there's the whole Jules thing to consider too if that's something you count towards the value



*

I'm having the hardest time deciding on the best option this month with all the new choices :-D

That is quite true, gotta love them Jules!



Good luck deciding! It's crazy having all these options now!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

> > Ahh I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the brush is 11.99 as an upgrade so yeah the ultimate upgrade isn't as good of a deal as it could be I guess. *But then there's the whole Jules thing to consider too if that's something you count towards the value *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having the hardest time deciding on the best option this month with all the new choices :-D
> 
> 
> That is quite true, gotta love them Jules!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck deciding! It's crazy having all these options now!


 Thanks! If Black Friday wasn't right around the corner Id probably do one of the bigger upgrades but I'm thinking ill just stick with a smaller order and save up for a serous Black Friday haul :-D That gem collection has my name alllll over it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

First box I'm taking since July and I'm doing the polish only upgrade! These colors just speak to me. And I DO NOT NEED anymore eyeshadow, probably ever.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   And I DO NOT NEED anymore eyeshadow, probably ever. 

::GASP!:: HOW can you SAY such a thing, Allison!





LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
::GASP!:: HOW can you SAY such a thing, Allison!





LOL
Hahaha I take it back! But I really just did buy enough eye shadow to cover the eyelids of a medium-sized country.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally joined the modern world and got a cell phone! Hooray!

How long is the Julep text code valid for once they send it to you?
What text code???? Am I missing something here? I'm a sucker for Julep.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally joined the modern world and got a cell phone! Hooray!

How long is the Julep text code valid for once they send it to you?
What text code???? Am I missing something here? I'm a sucker for Julep. 

If you text JULEP to 33733 they send you a text code for 1/2 off a polish. I think it used to work for 1/2 off every polish in your order, not sure if that is still the case though. I want to wait and get my text code so I can try and use it during the Black Friday sale. Probably won't work, but I want to at least try ;-) I'm probably going to text for the code on Thanksgiving. If it doesn't work on BF stuff, I'll just use it on a single polish that's not on sale. Or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, I now have to stock with the polish only upgrade since I just ordered the Naked3 palette!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm new to julep and I can't figure out how to order the new polish lover upgrade (9 polishes for $25). Â Also, does the 19.99 one pays for the monthly box count toward the $35 to get the free hand model set?


 Emsmom, just wanted to mention that the polish lover upgrade charge of $25 is in addition to the charge for the monthly box, for a total of $45. You mentioned that it's $25 for the 9 polishes and didn't want you to be surprised. To order, sign into your account, go to Monthly Maven Activities and click on try A New Style. The upgrade options are listed after all the monthly boxes. ETA: I'm not sure whether you can add a code to a monthly box order at all.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 21, 2013)

I went with It Girl and added on the 2 Boho Glam polishes. My profile is Classic w/a twist, but I'm wearing DL witches Brew and it looks like it might be similar to Jillian and I have a few silvery metallics. Would have done the Party Dress duo, but couldn't use the Evelyn dupe. No use here for the makeup products.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, I have officially decided to skip. I love Celia from It Girl, I love Angela and Blakely (the other moltens from Julep) so I'd probably love Jillian too, and Misti and Joelle are so stunning! Shoshanna is really pretty, but I have a lot of gold glitters and I can't justify getting more right now. I think I'm going to wait until Black Friday/Cyber Monday and hope that they have the colors I love.

I almost talked myself into changing my mind and getting It Girl while typing this. I kept looking at the swatches and Celia is *so* pretty! Ugh. Must. Wait.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 21, 2013)

Eh, I decided on the Polish Upgrade + Gianna, instead of the It Girl + Misti/Joelle/Gianna/ and Andrea (from a friend with an open spot). It's about $8 more (my friend was selling her spot for $7), but I get 3 more polishes including the now sold out Cara (seriously, it's sold out as an add-on), and 350 more Jules, which translates to about $3.50, so really, for $4.50 more I get 3 more polishes and am closer to getting a free box.

We'll see if I stick with it, but that's what I have saved.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 21, 2013)

I caved and went with the Core Classics (always wanted to try the Oxygen treatment and top coat) plus Misti as add-on. Wasn't too crazy about the eyeshadow so this seemed like the perfect pick! I curious to see if the Core Classics will change every month, or will it always be that combo?


----------



## BerryK (Nov 21, 2013)

> Eh, I decided on the Polish Upgrade + Gianna, instead of the It Girl + Misti/Joelle/Gianna/ and Andrea (from a friend with an open spot). It's about $8 more (my friend was selling her spot for $7), but I get 3 more polishes including the now sold out Cara (seriously, it's sold out as an add-on), and 350 more Jules, which translates to about $3.50, so really, for $4.50 more I get 3 more polishes and am closer to getting a free box. We'll see if I stick with it, but that's what I have saved.


 I guess that explains why I couldn't add it on! That's annoying that Cara is sold out as an add on. I wanted to get boho, add on Jillian, and for my Mom get her Joelle and Cara. I guess now I can order bombshell, and add on two Joelle's and a Misti, and give up Jillian. Maybe.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 21, 2013)

For the first time since becoming a Maven I am skipping. I even have enough Jules for a free box but there is only 1 color I like and I already have a near dupe of it from Julep. Too bad, I was looking forward to some new polish.


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 21, 2013)

> I caved and went with the Core Classics (always wanted to try the Oxygen treatment and top coat) plus Misti as add-on. Wasn't too crazy about the eyeshadow so this seemed like the perfect pick! I curious to see if the Core Classics will change every month, or will it always be that combo?


 I hope they mix it up every month. I'd love to get the rock star hand Creme or the oil cleanser in one of the core classics boxes. I love the idea of stocking up on my favorite products and grabbing a few of the polishes I like as add-ons. It is essentially a personalized box!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and went with the Core Classics (always wanted to try the Oxygen treatment and top coat) plus Misti as add-on. Wasn't too crazy about the eyeshadow so this seemed like the perfect pick! I curious to see if the Core Classics will change every month, or will it always be that combo?
I hope they mix it up. I already have 2 oxygen treatments from my 2 mystery boxes or I might do the core classics. Anyone that has used oxygen tx as a basecoat, do you like it? I know it says not to do that so I put it on occasionally for a day between manicures. Not sure how much it has helped my nails.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 21, 2013)

I just skipped. The colors for me were borderline dupes, but I was still going to get them because I liked them then I finally heard back on the email I sent last week regarding the Mystery Add on to the Diamond Box. When I ordered the Diamond Box the mystery addon was out of stock, but they sent me an email the next day for the Diamond Box and the Mystery Addon to purchase.  I finally receive a response from CS that shows that they clearly did not read my entire email today (one week later).

I can't justify spending more money if the CS is going to be nonexistent. There's far too much competition for my money this month and next month.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they mix it up. I already have 2 oxygen treatments from my 2 mystery boxes or I might do the core classics. Anyone that has used oxygen tx as a basecoat, do you like it? I know it says not to do that so I put it on occasionally for a day between manicures. Not sure how much it has helped my nails.
I always use it as my basecoat.  I find I get an extra day or two out of my manicure with that instead of the regular Julep basecoat.  I think they only tell you not to use it with polish because it takes away the Oxygen from getting to your nails to strengthen them.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 21, 2013)

Was going with the Classic and adding on Celia and Misti. Changed my mind to the polish only upgrade. I like the eye shadow, but I have a ton from all my subs and gifts with purchase. What changed my mind was I went back and looked at the Jules earned 300 for a box, 650 for upgrade. Not much difference for the next upgrade only 750, but the big upgrade gets 1200. I am going to try to do the 3 in a row and get the free polish and would then have enough Jules for free box. Hope the next 2 boxes have something I want in them. 

To the new people if you fill out your beauty bio profile, you can then use the code beautybio for 50% off single polishes. It will work on all the polishes in that order. Sometimes it works on sale polishes and sometimes not.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always use it as my basecoat.  I find I get an extra day or two out of my manicure with that instead of the regular Julep basecoat.  I think they only tell you not to use it with polish because it takes away the Oxygen from getting to your nails to strengthen them.
Thanks I am going to try that.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies! I've been lurking for awhile but the glitches on Julep's website have been enough to prompt comment from me.  I checked my previous orders from the last two days and because of the glitches I had placed the same order 8 times!!  Just a heads up to check your account.  Anyway...hope all you lovelies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 21, 2013)

Also, I'm showing about 2000 more Jules than I should have...and while I'm not complaining about that one does anybody know if it's because of the glitch? Thanks!


----------



## AMaas (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies! I've been lurking for awhile but the glitches on Julep's website have been enough to prompt comment from me.  I checked my previous orders from the last two days and because of the glitches I had placed the same order 8 times!!  Just a heads up to check your account.  Anyway...hope all you lovelies are having a wonderful day!




I had this problem yesterday - my December maven order got placed 2x.  I then started seeing an error message on the screen that said I needed to call them, so I did.  They said this was happening a lot yesterday due to the site traffic but that the duplicate orders would drop off within a day or so.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had this problem yesterday - my December maven order got placed 2x.  I then started seeing an error message on the screen that said I needed to call them, so I did.  They said this was happening a lot yesterday due to the site traffic but that the duplicate orders would drop off within a day or so.   
Thank you for responding   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So glad to know that (a.) I'm not the only one and (b.)  I won't be charged almost $150 for 3 colors of polish!  Lol when I first saw the error my first thoughts were my husband is doing to die



...he's going to kill me, then he's going to die   I feel much better now!


----------



## redjill (Nov 21, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go with my usual Boho Glam box, and add on Gianna, Jillian (my name!), and the Party Dress duo. Yeah, it's $45 and the polish upgrade would be the same price, but I want to try the eyeshadows and I'm not big on metallics (they make my nails look ridge-y). And no way I'm buying the ultimate upgrade! I already spent a bunch on the secret store and friends and family sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you text JULEP to 33733 they send you a text code for 1/2 off a polish. I think it used to work for 1/2 off every polish in your order, not sure if that is still the case though. I want to wait and get my text code so I can try and use it during the Black Friday sale. Probably won't work, but I want to at least try ;-) I'm probably going to text for the code on Thanksgiving. If it doesn't work on BF stuff, I'll just use it on a single polish that's not on sale. Or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Thank you! I got the code and even though it says get 50% off one polish, it really takes $7 off. So I got Jessica for 0.99 and free shipping since it was listed at $7.99. Wohooooo! THanks for the info!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 21, 2013)

Misti looks a tad bit darker than Julianne.

The more I stare at these polishes. The more I am falling in love with them. But I have so many unopened polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also keeping Black Friday's sale in mind. gahhhh!


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 21, 2013)

I decided to cancel my December box, I have received way to many eyeshadow in my boxes recently.

However, that eyeshadow brush was the only thing drawing me into sticking around for December.

I guess I am still unhappy about the bad quality of the lip primer from the November box :/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hrum, I'm waffling between getting it or not. This is the first time I've liked the product even remotely in the last few months -- I'm not sure about their quality of eyeshadow, but having a travel size eyeshadow palette can never really hurt. I'm debating if it's worth it to wait to see if I can get Jillian later or if I should just get the box...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 21, 2013)

Boo! I went ahead and signed up for the text code since a few polishes on my wish list are on sale right now. It keeps saying the code isn't valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried with a group of polishes, with a single polish, with a regular priced polish, etc. and no dice. I even tried a few different variants of the code (0 instead of O and 1 instead of I just in case I was reading them wrong). 

Was there any restriction on it that I'm missing?


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally decided on boho glam with jillian added on..still might change my mind though


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

I went with classic with a twist, and added the green metallic from the it girl (celia?), and the brush. I'm a sucker for brushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BerryK (Nov 21, 2013)

Think I'm settled, for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Core classics, added on Joelle, Misti and Cara.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 21, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and get my usual Boho Glam .. both Misti and Joelle are so pretty. And I added Celia and Jillian.

Not sure what I'll do with the eyeshadow set, but it's still an ok deal to get 4 polishes for $30 and it's my third, so I'll get another one for free.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 21, 2013)

my pick:  it girl added cara and gianna


----------



## Lily V (Nov 21, 2013)

I think I will stick w/ my first instinct- it girl w/ add ones of jillian, gianna, &amp; joelle (though I keep flipping back &amp; forth on between either joelle and Mia...)  The shadows look interesting, but I own so many shadows (and like 9534574854253409324324209234 nude shadows too, so decided no more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heh)  I don't love all of the polishes this month, but there are def ones I really like (so far, I've only ever upgraded once, for the Oct box, since I've joined in may).  I like the idea of a core collections choice too- I hope that is offered more (if I didnt like the it girl, I would have totally done that w/. add-on polishes).  Way to go julep on offering loads of choices!!






When I was googling to find julep's blog to see better swatches, I found last December's collection (wasn't a member then)- but dang! I would have upgraded to that full collection in a heartbeat!!  All amazing glitters!!  (I've managed to collect most of these...)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-december-julep-maven-colors/

I'm really looking forward to Jillian too! Julep does those moltens/shimmers really really well- I'm wearing one today actually, "Caroline"- stunnner!! One coat perfection, applied like a dream, and is a gorgeous shiny color!! Love Love Love!  It looks like Jillian is going to be more reddish/burgundy version of it- can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh yes, I wish I had known about Julep last December .. that collection is amazing!


----------



## ajkballard (Nov 21, 2013)

> Boo! I went ahead and signed up for the text code since a few polishes on my wish list are on sale right now. It keeps saying the code isn't valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried with a group of polishes, with a single polish, with a regular priced polish, etc. and no dice. I even tried a few different variants of the code (0 instead of O and 1 instead of I just in case I was reading them wrong).Â  Was there any restriction on it that I'm missing?Â


 I found I could not get it to work on any of the polishes under the sale tab. However, some polishes under the nail color tab were $5.99 and they end up free. The $9.99 polishes are $2.99. It just take $7.00 off. They also offer some decent add ons.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 22, 2013)

> > Boo! I went ahead and signed up for the text code since a few polishes on my wish list are on sale right now. It keeps saying the code isn't valid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried with a group of polishes, with a single polish, with a regular priced polish, etc. and no dice. I even tried a few different variants of the code (0 instead of O and 1 instead of I just in case I was reading them wrong).Â  Was there any restriction on it that I'm missing?Â
> 
> 
> I found I could not get it to work on any of the polishes under the sale tab. However, some polishes under the nail color tab were $5.99 and they end up free. The $9.99 polishes are $2.99. It just take $7.00 off. They also offer some decent add ons.


 Hmm. I've tried it on several polishes under the nail color tab, ones at full maven price, etc. and no dice. Sent an email about it earlier so hopefully I hear back before it expires :-/ Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel Blenkle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking forward to some good Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales! New Julep customer, very unimpressed with their shipping but not so bothered about high prices. There are some excellent deals of you take the time to search them out and also some of their proceeds go to charity. How can you beat that?!
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone who's been a Maven longer tell us a little about their Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales? What about Christmas specials? Thanks!
I don't  know if this has been answered already but last black Friday they sent out emails with different percentages off your purchase. It was one of those tht you ha ve to click for your discount. For December they had 12 days of sales on specific items. Then they had a sale after Christmas.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2013)

I was going to upgrade this month buuuut I'm skipping. Too many things I want for Black Friday &amp; I'm sure I can find a discount to purchase the polishes I want from this month later.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, one of the reasons I've thought about skipping December is that I know Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales are coming up right after we'll get billed for December.

My awesome husband just told me that I could get both December's box (if I decide to take it) AND shop for myself on the BF/CM sales but I have to have the BF/CM sale goodies sent to my parent's house where we'll be spending Christmas and I can't open it until then. He has a few ideas for me that will still be a surprise but he knows I mostly want polish &amp; makeup so this way I get to pick my stuff out but have the suspense of waiting to open it all at Christmas.

No idea if there will be anything I'll NEED on Black Friday but at least i don't have to decide between December's box and the upcoming sales now :-D Love him!
That's so nice of your hubby!


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 22, 2013)

same here!

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was going to upgrade this month buuuut I'm skipping. Too many things I want for Black Friday &amp; I'm sure I can find a discount to purchase the polishes I want from this month later.


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so excited to be using Jules to pay for my box this month! Free box! Yay!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

> I was going to upgrade this month buuuut I'm skipping. Too many things I want for Black Friday &amp; I'm sure I can find a discount to purchase the polishes I want from this month later.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought I was going to order but I came to the same decision and am skipping. Yay for Black Friday sales!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2013)

I keep going back and forth on whether to get a box or not. I should set it to skip now, and then if I change my mind, I can do that. I really do want that metallic green in It Girl, but I've got Square Hue polish and Scratch wraps coming. I think those are enough for me this time around.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think I will be skipping this month. I think I want to see what they will offer for Black Friday or other promos. I think the colors are nice.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I have some questions. I'm completely new to Julep, have been interested in trying it for a long time but can never quite bring myself to sign up because I haven't liked all the colors in each introductory box.  If I were to sign up now, could I get my first Maven box free with a promo code (only interested in nail polish so would pick It Girl) and then add on the Polish Lover Upgrade of nine colors for $25?  Currently looking at the sign-up/starter box for It Girl, it contains Libby, Elle, and Bunny.  Is that right or would I get the December box of Evelyn, Celia, and Shoshanna, which are duplicated in the add-on set?  I'm finding it very confusing and am intimidated by all the web site and shipping problems I'm reading about online.  I've posted my questions on Julep's FB page but get great info here at MUT.  Thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I have some questions. I'm completely new to Julep, have been interested in trying it for a long time but can never quite bring myself to sign up because I haven't liked all the colors in each introductory box. * If I were to sign up now, could I get my first Maven box free with a promo code (only interested in nail polish so would pick It Girl) and then add on the Polish Lover Upgrade of nine colors for $25?*  Currently looking at the sign-up/starter box for It Girl, it contains Libby, Elle, and Bunny.  Is that right or would I get the December box of Evelyn, Celia, and Shoshanna, which are duplicated in the add-on set?  I'm finding it very confusing and am intimidated by all the web site and shipping problems I'm reading about online.  I've posted my questions on Julep's FB page but get great info here at MUT.  Thanks!

No. The Maven selection is only available if you sign up for Julep before the 20th of the same month. If you join the 20th--&gt;19th of the following month, your first official Julep is the next month.

Also, the polish upgrade is $45 total for 9 items -- technically, if they allowed you to upgrade, you'd be getting the 3 items in the intro box + 9 items for that price (er actually $29) so mathematically it doesn't even work.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2013)

OK, that's why I asked.    I find all the choices and options and add-ons and so forth really confusing.

So if I signed up today (the 22nd) for the It Girl box, would I get Libby, Elle, and Bunny, or Evelyn, Celia, and Shoshanna?  I can't tell !!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, that's why I asked.    I find all the choices and options and add-ons and so forth really confusing.

So if I signed up today (the 22nd) for the It Girl box, would I get Libby, Elle, and Bunny, or Evelyn, Celia, and Shoshanna?  I can't tell !!
You'd get Libby, Elle, and Bunny -- though it is possible they might make substitutions. If you want this month's box with Evelyn, Celia, and Shoshanna, you can buy it at the same price ($20) after the period ends, usually starting in early December, but you won't get the 300 jules (bonus points) from buying that. 2000 = one free box.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 22, 2013)

The thing that I found most confusing at the beginning were the upgrades.

The upgrades do NOT just cost the value listed next to them .. e.g. $25 or $55, but the cost of the regular maven box ($20) plus the upgrade price. So the polish only upgrade will be $45.

You do get the sign-up box for free though with a code (not sure if it's freebox, but you can easily find it out there) and will then be able to receive the January maven box.

And you can always choose the style and switch as often as you like.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you both!!  :-D

P.S.  Still debating it all.  If only the bottles were full-sized and not minis, and if you could cancel easily online without having to make a phone call.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 22, 2013)

I just have to say I'm dying to layer Gianna on top of Cara...this box can't get here quickly enough!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 22, 2013)

I want to skip bc of Black Friday but I want all of the polishes so right now I have the polish upgrade and Gianna selected. I need another nuetral pallete like I need a whole in the head besides Naked3 is my goal right now. Edit crap spelling and autocorrect


----------



## flynt (Nov 22, 2013)

This is easily my favorite month since I joined in June but I am having the hardest time deciding what all to buy.  Right now I have bombshell with Gianna as an add-on.  I talked myself out of adding the party dress duo because I want to see some real life swatches of the bronze one.  So now I'm debating about adding Misti and Joelle from Boho Glam.  I'm not usually a fan of blue but I loved the swatches of them together and Misti with Gianna.   And then I think about black friday.  Ughh usually the decision is so easy. 

I'm curious to see what their eye shadow is like; it looks nice from the pictures.


----------



## Katyagirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm actually pretty disappointed with December's colors. They seem kind of...meh and outdated to me. Lots of frosts, which aren't really my cup of tea. Oh well.

Sorry if someone has said this already and I missed it, but has anyone else noticed that a lot of the polishes from the Bon Voyage sale have reappeared in the Savvy Deals section?


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't pick this month! I would have skipped but I got the last 2 boxes so I want my free polish.

I like the Mist blue in Boho Glam but the silver is kind of meh. And I like Jillian in CWaT but not a fan of the metallic. If you were me what would you get?


----------



## Lily V (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't pick this month! I would have skipped but I got the last 2 boxes so I want my free polish.

I like the Mist blue in Boho Glam but the silver is kind of meh. And I like Jillian in CWaT but not a fan of the metallic. If you were me what would you get?

Get the core classics box with misti &amp; jillian as add-ons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Get the core classics box with misti &amp; jillian as add-ons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
A really good idea! Alas Jillian as an add-on is sold out.  I'll flip a coin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really wish Julep would stop focusing on beauty products and do more nail related things like dotting tools or something. I just want the polish.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First box I'm taking since July and I'm doing the polish only upgrade! These colors just speak to me. And I DO NOT NEED anymore eyeshadow, probably ever.




 but for some reason I cant stop buying it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I will stick w/ my first instinct- it girl w/ add ones of jillian, gianna, &amp; joelle (though I keep flipping back &amp; forth on between either joelle and Mia...)  The shadows look interesting, but I own so many shadows (and like 9534574854253409324324209234 nude shadows too, so decided no more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heh)  I don't love all of the polishes this month, but there are def ones I really like (so far, I've only ever upgraded once, for the Oct box, since I've joined in may).  I like the idea of a core collections choice too- I hope that is offered more (if I didnt like the it girl, I would have totally done that w/. add-on polishes).  Way to go julep on offering loads of choices!!





When I was googling to find julep's blog to see better swatches, I found last December's collection (wasn't a member then)- but dang! I would have upgraded to that full collection in a heartbeat!!  All amazing glitters!!  (I've managed to collect most of these...)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-december-julep-maven-colors/

I'm really looking forward to Jillian too! Julep does those moltens/shimmers really really well- I'm wearing one today actually, "Caroline"- stunnner!! One coat perfection, applied like a dream, and is a gorgeous shiny color!! Love Love Love!  It looks like Jillian is going to be more reddish/burgundy version of it- can't wait for it to arrive!
I definitely regret not upgrading last year, those colors were perfect for me.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anyone know how many Jules you need to have to get the polish upgrade for free?


----------



## Krendall (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally decided on the polish lovers' upgrade. I feel like I might have a lot of dupes in my collection, but my sister has hinted about wanting to try Julep so I think I might gift her the whole December collection because it really is gorgeous! Of course I just want to see them in person before I decide what to do. Ha ha. Also I get 650 Jules for taking the polish lovers upgrade so my January box will be free. I think it's a win win! By the way, I am loving the option to get the box with all of the polishes and I hope they continue to offer it going forward, even though that might suck for my bank account!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2013)

Got my first upgrade, the polish lover's only collection! SO psyched!  The colors really spoke to me this month and the eyeshadow def did not as I have way too many palettes at the moment, also really excited for extra jules.  Does anyone know how many jules it takes to get the box for free?


----------



## Krendall (Nov 24, 2013)

> Got my first upgrade, the polish lover's only collection! SO psyched! Â The colors really spoke to me this month and the eyeshadow def did not as I have way too many palettes at the moment, also really excited for extra jules. Â Does anyone know how many jules it takes to get the box for free?


 2000 Jules gets you a free box. They add up quicker than you would think!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


2000 Jules gets you a free box. They add up quicker than you would think!
oooooo exciting, I think this purchase will put me over that! Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Emsmom, just wanted to mention that the polish lover upgrade charge of $25 is in addition to the charge for the monthly box, for a total of $45. You mentioned that it's $25 for the 9 polishes and didn't want you to be surprised. To order, sign into your account, go to Monthly Maven Activities and click on try A New Style. The upgrade options are listed after all the monthly boxes.

ETA: I'm not sure whether you can add a code to a monthly box order at all.
If  went with the polish lover's upgrade would I get the regular box (2 polishes and the eye shadow) plus 9 additional polishes?

Or is the polish lover's upgrade box IN PLACE OF the regular box and it's $45? Hmm, that isn't nearly as good of a deal...


----------



## autopilot (Nov 24, 2013)

> IfÂ Â went with the polish lover's upgrade would IÂ get the regular box (2 polishes and the eye shadow) plus 9 additional polishes? Or is the polish lover's upgradeÂ box IN PLACE OF the regular box and it's $45? Hmm, that isn't nearly as good of a deal...


 It's the 9 polishes for $45. It depends on how you value things. $5/ polish is a great deal IMO. The standard box you could look at as 2 polishes @ $5 each and the eyeshadow palette @ $10. That may be a deal, but most of us consider Julep's products to be overpriced at full retail. No one knows what the quality of them is like. And if you're already buried in eyeshadow, another neutral palette for $10 may hold no value to you at all.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 24, 2013)

Annnnd I think I've decided to skip this month. I had core classics set, but decided to save my $19.99 for something that'll truly wow me.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 24, 2013)

I ended up skipping this month too.

I really wanted the box, but saving up money is more important right now, as difficult as it is to resist.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Nov 24, 2013)

Is anyone else still showing two orders from the website glitch during the initial Maven selection window? I used my Jules for a free box and will be pissed if they honor the one ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's the 9 polishes for $45.

It depends on how you value things. $5/ polish is a great deal IMO.

The standard box you could look at as 2 polishes @ $5 each and the eyeshadow palette @ $10. That may be a deal, but most of us consider Julep's products to be overpriced at full retail. No one knows what the quality of them is like. And if you're already buried in eyeshadow, another neutral palette for $10 may hold no value to you at all.
Thanks for clarifying. I had decided to skip this month and they sent me an email saying I'll miss the secret store. What's the secret store like? Are the prices pretty low?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got my phone bill. No choice but to skip &lt;/3


----------



## AMaas (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I just got two emails from Julep saying that 1) I skipped December (which I did not), and then 2) that I had cancelled my account (which I did not).  I double-checked my account and everything seems fine, so I'm sure these were just a glitch but thought I'd share in case anyone else gets the same emails and freaks out!  I submitted a ticket to Julep Support to let them know as well.  Sheesh!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else still showing two orders from the website glitch during the initial Maven selection window? I used my Jules for a free box and will be pissed if they honor the one ðŸ˜¤
I'm showing 5 orders for the upgrade at $59.98 each!  I am calling tomorrow to make sure those don't all go through!  My bank will probably flag them as possible fraud if they do...it seems like multiple charges on the same website within a short time frame are one of their "red flags".


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

I decided to skip last minute.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 25, 2013)

Just checked my account...looks like the glitch put in two orders for me as well. Problem is, my bank probably won't flag it because they are slightly different prices since one took the Jules I applied and one didn't. I sent an email and I'll probably call tomorrow too, just to be on the safe side. I hope that money doesn't come out tomorrow morning!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checked my account...looks like the glitch put in two orders for me as well. Problem is, my bank probably won't flag it because they are slightly different prices since one took the Jules I applied and one didn't. I sent an email and I'll probably call tomorrow too, just to be on the safe side. I hope that money doesn't come out tomorrow morning!
they did the same for me - why I do not know, as I didn't have a problem ordering it.  I am not charged on either of them, since I used my Jules.   I need to wait for PST time to hit so I can call and make sure they only send me out one box, not two...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

So they are actually charging for the extra orders?! yikes! I have emails with CS confirming I would only get charged for the most recent one but I'm going to check my bank account ASAP. I usually don't get too upset over tech glitches and little blunders by companies but Im starting to see the frustration so many people have had lately with them if they indeed had a bunch of multiple orders go through. I hope they handle it well for everyone!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So they are actually charging for the extra orders?! yikes! I have emails with CS confirming I would only get charged for the most recent one but I'm going to check my bank account ASAP.

I usually don't get too upset over tech glitches and little blunders by companies but Im starting to see the frustration so many people have had lately with them if they indeed had a bunch of multiple orders go through. I hope they handle it well for everyone!
I haven't actually seen any charges yet...don't they wait until the 27th to charge?  I am only seeing the multiple orders on my Julep account right now.  I'm still going to call later today just to make sure they don't hit all at once.  I don't want my bank to freeze my card, which is what happened the last time a company charged me more than twice for something due to a glitch...that was really embarrassing, because i didn't find out about it until I tried to use the card and was not too quietly told that my card was declined!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 25, 2013)

not sure if anyone has posted this?

http://www.julep.com/shop/black-friday.html


----------



## autopilot (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not sure if anyone has posted this?

http://www.julep.com/shop/black-friday.html
Hmm, I hope they do better than that in the secret store...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So they are actually charging for the extra orders?! yikes! I have emails with CS confirming I would only get charged for the most recent one but I'm going to check my bank account ASAP.

I usually don't get too upset over tech glitches and little blunders by companies but Im starting to see the frustration so many people have had lately with them if they indeed had a bunch of multiple orders go through. I hope they handle it well for everyone!
I haven't actually seen any charges yet...don't they wait until the 27th to charge?  I am only seeing the multiple orders on my Julep account right now.  I'm still going to call later today just to make sure they don't hit all at once.  I don't want my bank to freeze my card, which is what happened the last time a company charged me more than twice for something due to a glitch...that was really embarrassing, because i didn't find out about it until I tried to use the card and was not too quietly told that my card was declined!

Ohhhh okay! That makes me feel so much better! 

In that case, I wouldn't worry too much. I've had the multple orders thing happen before in past months when I've changed my profile a bunch and was only charged and shipped the most recent one on there. I even confirmed that with CS a few days ago when it happened this month too. I'd still call just so you have a record of confirming it with them, it wouldn't hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not sure if anyone has posted this?

http://www.julep.com/shop/black-friday.html
Hmm, I hope they do better than that in the secret store...

My thoughts exactly! I like Max, but I'm not dying for anything it is paired with nor do I see $20 in stuff I need to get it for free. I really hope they add more, if not I will definitely wait for the secret store since it opens just a couple of days later. I'm wondering if the secret store will have better deals?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 25, 2013)

Julep needs to realize that not everyone has an iPhone. I would love a case, but I have a Samsung S3.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My thoughts exactly! I like Max, but I'm not dying for anything it is paired with nor do I see $20 in stuff I need to get it for free. I really hope they add more, if not I will definitely wait for the secret store since it opens just a couple of days later. I'm wondering if the secret store will have better deals? 
I'm thinking of picking up the sets for Christmas 2013 and birthday presents for 2014.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Julep needs to realize that not everyone has an iPhone. I would love a case, but I have a Samsung S3.


 The other thing that bothers me is how expensive the cases are. One could probably get the same type of case at five below


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep needs to realize that not everyone has an iPhone. I would love a case, but I have a Samsung S3.

The other thing that bothers me is how expensive the cases are. One could probably get the same type of case at five below Like everything else with Julep they're super marked up. The ones they're offering right now are paired with a polish AND are a gift with purchase, you get the case+polish free with a $20 purchase. Not a horrible add-on if you need $20 in Julep stuff!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep needs to realize that not everyone has an iPhone. I would love a case, but I have a Samsung S3.

I know, right?!  I wouldn't trade my S3 for anything else, but I wish they didn't make all the cute cases for iPhones only!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2013)

iPhones actually make up very small art of the smart phone market, and their market share keeps getting smaller. However, they actually make up between 40-50% of the US market share at any given time, which is why US market can still heavily just offer iPhone product/bonuses, whereas in other markets, where the marketshare is as little as 15%, they can't really do that.

There's an advantage to that, which is that iOS is a relatively flat platform -- you have maybe at any given time 5 standard sizes to outfit for casing, where as Android has like... uh... yeah. It's also easier to do mobile testing on since the number of resolutions and OS versions is relatively low, compared to android which is all over the place. That's why a large number of startups release the iOS version before the Google Play version of their apps.

I mean, it's annoying for me to because I'm NOT an Apple user (getting my Nexus 5 in the mail today actually!!) so I never benefit from it, lol. But I can see companies' reasoning behind only making products for iPhone/iPad instead a whole array of products.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 25, 2013)

There's suppose to be some kind of surprise being offered on Black Friday and for every 1,000 likes they'll take a dollar off


----------



## madricka (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's suppose to be some kind of surprise being offered on Black Friday and for every 1,000 likes they'll take a dollar off




I'm afraid to get excited about this, it could prove very disappointing. BF sales are always built up SOOO much but then it's like, "Oh, that's it?". Unless the Secret Store opens Friday and there's some kickin' deals!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 25, 2013)

I received this reply this morning in response to my concern about multiple orders when only placing one:

*Thank you for reaching out to us. Once you have submitted your selection for the December Maven box and add ons you will receive a confirmation email confirming your order for your December Maven box. here will also be a new order generated in your order history. If you log in and make changes to your box more than once during the Maven window a new order will be created for each change made for each change made, but you will only be billed and shipped your final selection. If you have any other questions or concerns please donâ€™t hesitate to ask. Until then, have a fabulous day and enjoy picking out your December Maven box!*

Well, that's all well and good, but I didn't go and reselect anything! Haha, the orders are exactly the same, except one has Jules applied and the newer one does not. I only selected ONCE and I did apply my Jules. I actually received THREE selection confirmation emails as well right away. The screen just kept loading and loading and refreshing and finally when it went through I thought it was ok. How bizarre is that? Showing two orders on Julep, getting three confirmation emails.....??? I replied requesting that they honor the order that had Jules applied because even though it's not much, it's still some savings for the Holidays!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's suppose to be some kind of surprise being offered on Black Friday and for every 1,000 likes they'll take a dollar off




Seems like a desperate ploy to get Facebook likes and prove to their bosses that social media = $$$ lol


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 25, 2013)

> Seems like a desperate ploy to get Facebook likes and prove to their bosses that social media = $$$ lol





> There's suppose to be some kind of surprise being offered on Black Friday and for every 1,000 likes they'll take a dollar off


 Wait I don't get this at all, since they haven't revealed the price how do we know they are actually deducting anything at all?? Does that make sense??


----------



## AMaas (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm showing 5 orders for the upgrade at $59.98 each!  I am calling tomorrow to make sure those don't all go through!  My bank will probably flag them as possible fraud if they do...it seems like multiple charges on the same website within a short time frame are one of their "red flags".
I had a similar issue - here is what Julep told me:

Once you have submitted your selection for the December Maven box and add ons you will receive a confirmation email confirming your order for your December Maven box. There will also be a new order generated in your order history. If you log in and make changes to your box more than once during the Maven window a new order will be created for each change made for each change made, but you will only be billed and shipped your final selection. If you have any other questions or concerns please donâ€™t hesitate to ask. Until then, have a fabulous day and enjoy picking out your December Maven box!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Wait I don't get this at all, since they haven't revealed the price how do we know they are actually deducting anything at all?? Does that make sense??
Exactly my thinking! I think they just like wracking up the likes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Seems like a desperate ploy to get Facebook likes and prove to their bosses that social media = $$$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha! I said the same thing to my husband :-D


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 25, 2013)

> Wait I don't get this at all, since they haven't revealed the price how do we know they are actually deducting anything at all?? Does that make sense??


 My thoghts exactly. Plus I'm not one for surprises I wish they'd just tell us what it is and how much it will cost. That way if it's something I want I could make sure I put money to the side.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 25, 2013)

> My thoghts exactly. Plus I'm not one for surprises I wish they'd just tell us what it is and how much it will cost. That way if it's something I want I could make sure I put money to the side.


 I wonder if they're simply deducting it off of the standard overpriced Julep retail cost - which would be pretty awful, unless it's deducting off of a single polish or something!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 26, 2013)

200k likes = 50% off champagne trio w/ THANKYOU200 code ...womp womp been there done that...


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> 200k likes = 50% off champagne trio w/ THANKYOU200 code ...womp womp been there done that...


 Ya it's more than it was as an add on in November (or around there somewhere?)....boo


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ya it's more than it was as an add on in November (or around there somewhere?)....boo
Hmmmm I have been thinking about getting it though. I wonder if it will be even less during Cyber Monday or Black Friday sales. Did any of you that have it like the trio?


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 26, 2013)

> Hmmmm I have been thinking about getting it though. I wonder if it will be even less during Cyber Monday or Black Friday sales. Did any of you that have it like the trio?


 I don't have it, looks really pretty though. I just can't believe they would have it for $14 when it was just $9.99! I don't like how they constantly mess with their pricing like that


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Hmmmm I have been thinking about getting it though. I wonder if it will be even less during Cyber Monday or Black Friday sales. Did any of you that have it like the trio?


 I got it last month for 9.99. I love it for that price. The colors are pretty and the glitter works well with both. My favorite is reiko, the rose gold. I think its worth $14 but I do wonder if they will have it for 9.99 again...


----------



## Rachel Blenkle (Nov 26, 2013)

The Black Friday/Cyber Monday anticipation is killing meeeeeee.


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 27, 2013)

I was wondering what is everyone's  favourite base coat?  I find that some of the darker Julep polishes stain and just want a nice base coat. Any recommendations?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering what is everyone's  favourite base coat?  I find that some of the darker Julep polishes stain and just want a nice base coat. Any recommendations?
I use CND Sticky.  I almost never have a problem with staining.  I just bought Nail Tek II, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering what is everyone's  favourite base coat?  I find that some of the darker Julep polishes stain and just want a nice base coat. Any recommendations?

I use Essie's first base base coat, and good to go top coat. I haven't had any staining issues with those.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 27, 2013)

I use Orly bonder and I haven't had staining since I switched to it. In other news I switched to Sally Hansen's quick dry top coat(the red bottle). And it looks like it is holding up better than my Seche. The shine is different but I may be switching.


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 27, 2013)

> I was wondering what is everyone'sÂ  favourite base coat? Â I find that some of the darker Julep polishes stain and just want a nice base coat. Any recommendations?


 Zoya Anchor!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 27, 2013)

Why doesn't Julep have a base coat?  I have been wondering this lately since I tried the Freedom polymer top coat and really like it.

There's a base coat on the website, but it's always out of stock and the Oxygen treatment they have isn't suppose to be worn w/polish. It just seems weird they don't have a good base coat.

Currently I have been using Sephora for OPI base coat but it's almost gone. I am dying to try Formula X for Sephora the system.  I have heard good reviews on it.


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool thanks guys! I'll check them out.


----------



## smurfy29 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been using the Formula X system and have been shocked at how long my nails last. Very happy with it!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why doesn't Julep have a base coat?  I have been wondering this lately since I tried the Freedom polymer top coat and really like it.

There's a base coat on the website, but it's always out of stock and the Oxygen treatment they have isn't suppose to be worn w/polish. It just seems weird they don't have a good base coat.

Currently I have been using Sephora for OPI base coat but it's almost gone. I am dying to try Formula X for Sephora the system.  I have heard good reviews on it.
They used to. I have one, it works alright. It isn't my go to though.


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 27, 2013)

OK this is my first time posting a Mani picture. Julep Lola, and Beatrix. The ring finger is an old Essie polish I had. I'm not very good at painting my nails, I used to get them done but stopped. What are the brushes people use to clean up the sides or cuticles?


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok I wasn't able to upload the [icture from my cell for whatever reason.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I use Orly bonder and I haven't had staining since I switched to it. In other news I switched to Sally Hansen's quick dry top coat(the red bottle). And it looks like it is holding up better than my Seche. The shine is different but I may be switching.


 The SH is my HG top coat, I love it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Ok I wasn't able to upload the [icture from my cell for whatever reason.Â


 So pretty!


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 27, 2013)

So I was worried about dupe orders but yeah, only got charged for one...I got 5 polishes for $6.50 this month!  The It girl box with Giovanna and Cara add-ons and I used a code to get Mila for $2.49!  Yay for the holidays!!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 27, 2013)

On the topic of base coats.... I find that polish still stains my nails even when using one. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of base coats.... I find that polish still stains my nails even when using one. Does anyone else have this issue?

Yup. Me.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

According to their FB, Black Friday goes live at 6pm PST tonight! There will also apparently be a code for one, $1 polish (BLACKFRIDAY)

The secret store will open Sunday, and they are also planning a Cyber Monday deal too! 

Does anyone remember if the deals in the secret store last December were better than Black Friday? Or similar?


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah! Awesome $1 polishes: Fiore, Sylvia, Lacey and Kai! I'm gonna get all four if it works. Plus I'm getting Helen (been wanting it and it's only $3.99) and the Northern Lights set maybe.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

Just picked up Kai for a dollar. Nothing else excited me. I'm still hoping the drop the prices on the mini sets.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> Yeah! Awesome $1 polishes: Fiore, Sylvia, Lacey and Kai! I'm gonna get all four if it works. Plus I'm getting Helen (been wanting it and it's only $3.99) and the Northern Lights set maybe.


 You can only get one according to Facebook.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can only get one according to Facebook.
Yeah, I just saw that. Bummer!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> Yeah, I just saw that. Bummer!


 One at a dollar with free shipping isn't bad.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


One at a dollar with free shipping isn't bad.
Oh no, not at all. Please don't take my previous post as me complaining. The advert makes it seem like all four would be $1, so it was a let down to find that you had to choose one. However, one at $1 is still an amazing deal.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> Oh no, not at all. Please don't take my previous post as me complaining. The advert makes it seem like all four would be $1, so it was a let down to find that you had to choose one. However, one at $1 is still an amazing deal.


 I didn't see you as complaining. I made the mistake of wandering over to facebook. And I think I had some carry over from there. I was talking to my screen. Till my husband pointed out that the people in the computer can't hear you. Lol


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've gotten 10 polishes and a phone case so far for under $31. Not too shabby! Has that secret Black Friday deal we were liking the picture to get dollars off been released? I think other than that I want to wAit for the secret store. I think. Lol.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 28, 2013)

Omg I just saw a julep commercial. Have you guys seen it? I have never seen them advertise on tv before


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 28, 2013)

> I've gotten 10 polishes and a phone case so far for under $31. Not too shabby! Has that secret Black Friday deal we were liking the picture to get dollars off been released? I think other than that I want to wAit for the secret store. I think. Lol.


 Yes the secret mystery is the Crackling Fire set


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 28, 2013)

> Yes the secret mystery is the Crackling Fire set


 I saw the set when I was shopping, but I don't see what's so mysterious about it. I didn't know if the price was especially good but it didn't seem markedly better. Can you guys tell me what's up.


----------



## redjill (Nov 28, 2013)

No luck for me getting the $1 Fiore. I have all the other dollar polishes. But when I kept trying to get Fiore I kept getting error messages when I placed my order. Fml.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 29, 2013)

The site is running slooooooow, it took me forever to finally check out with a $1 polish.


----------



## redjill (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay, finally got Fiore. Once I want something, I don't give up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now to decide if I want to splurge on the black Friday sale or wait for the Secret Store.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes the secret mystery is the Crackling Fire set

Dang I just bought the crackling fire set, along with Lacey for $1. Do you mean that the set is going to be even cheaper or was 7.99 the price after the "discount"?


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay! Just scored Kai for $1.10


----------



## Natme (Nov 29, 2013)

I am super excited, I grabbed the year in review set for 24.99, with Max &amp; Nicolette for free plus Fiore for 1. So I'll be getting 12 minis and 3 full size for 26.00... Sooo I'm set for a while, after skipping the last 2 monthly boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Nov 29, 2013)

I got the lip gloss set. Finally down to a reasonable price!

ETA: OMG, never noticed these are minis. How could they ever get away with selling them at $65/$55??


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've gotten 10 polishes and a phone case so far for under $31. Not too shabby!

Has that secret Black Friday deal we were liking the picture to get dollars off been released? I think other than that I want to wAit for the secret store. I think. Lol.

How did you manage to do this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What sets/polishes did you pick up?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/to-all-a-good-night.html

Is Alexis' new?


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 29, 2013)

I picked up the Bare Face Cleansing Oil, Fiore and Northern Lights during the Black Friday Sale....all for 18 bucks and some change.  Feel like I scored pretty well there!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

> > I've gotten 10 polishes and a phone case so far for under $31. Not too shabby! Has that secret Black Friday deal we were liking the picture to get dollars off been released? I think other than that I want to wAit for the secret store. I think. Lol.
> 
> 
> How did you manage to do this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What sets/polishes did you pick up?


 Lacey - $1 Northern Lights duo - $7.99 First Frost duo - $7.99 With Envy trio - $9.99 Bette - $3.99 Max &amp; Phone case - free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 29, 2013)

When are the Maven boxes going out?  Has anyone gotten a shipping email?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lacey - $1
Northern Lights duo - $7.99
First Frost duo - $7.99
With Envy trio - $9.99
Bette - $3.99
Max &amp; Phone case - free






You were able to use COUNTDOWN &amp; BLACKFRIDAY?


----------



## laceee (Nov 29, 2013)

I ended up placing two orders. One so I could get a $1 polish and one so I could get the Max and Nicolette set. I can never get more than one promo code to work at a time so I did free shipping with the $1 polish order (I got Fiore and added on Bethany and the Pedi Kit) so it might arrive sometime before Christmas!

For my other order I got the Cleansing Oil (I cannot even describe how much I love this stuff), the First Frost and Engraved Invitation with the Max and Nicolette. 

I just went to the post office today and an order had arrived. I got the Cassiopeia, Sleigh Peeping and Gift Box sets. All of the polished are stunning!!

I did the polish upgrade for December so I am excited for that to arrive even though I not crazy about the yellow/gold glitters. 

I was disappointed that I got version 2 of the Diamond Mystery box because they were mostly dupes for me, I really wanted Version 1 so I may have gone a little overboard this month, lol... and it's not even over yet!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

> > Lacey - $1 Northern Lights duo - $7.99 First Frost duo - $7.99 With Envy trio - $9.99 Bette - $3.99 Max
> 
> 
> You were able to use COUNTDOWN &amp; BLACKFRIDAY?


 I had separate orders ;-)


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had separate orders ;-)
Nice! Smart.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You were able to use COUNTDOWN &amp; BLACKFRIDAY?
What is the countdown code?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

> > Â  You were able to use COUNTDOWN
> 
> 
> What is the countdown code?


 COUNTDOWN


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 29, 2013)

> What is the countdown code?





> COUNTDOWN


 Haha I'm assuming she means what do you get using the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Haha I'm assuming she means what do you get using the code




Yes that is what I meant. I figured it out its the polish and phone case with 20.00 purchase. I wonder how sturdy their cases are?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Haha I'm assuming she means what do you get using the code




Yes that is what I meant. I figured it out its the polish and phone case with 20.00 purchase. I wonder how sturdy their cases are?

Hahaha! Sorry! 

I have no idea about their cases but it was free and I wanted Max and had $20+ in my cart already so worth it enough for me ;-)


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 29, 2013)

I was excited to see what Julep had going today, I just stalked the site extensively and could not find anything I wanted. There were some good deals but I either already had or didn't want the offerings. I did however force myself to use my free polish code that I got in October! I ended up ordering Liz and Simone and that's it for me and Julep today. Still happy though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 29, 2013)

Darn you Julep for making me eat my words. That Max and Nicolette deal was too good to pass up, so I ordered the mint foot lotion and Nadia to get the Countdown offer. I ordered on Tuesday, shipped today so I figure I'll get it 2 weeks from today. Hopefully the Maven boxes will ship from NJ and I'll get that soon.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 29, 2013)

Even though initially I wasn't too interested in the $1 colors, I decided to get Fiore. I couldn't decide between that one and Lacey, but I have colors similar to Lacey and Fiore would be totally unique to me!


----------



## marfer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

I got my Maven box today! There was a code in it for 40% off your entire purchase, so I got the year in review and crackling fire set for $19.79!! I thought it might not work on the Black Friday deals, but woohoo! The only thing that made me sad was I couldn't use both that code and the countdown code to get the case and Max.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

> I got my Maven box today! There was a code in it for 40% off your entire purchase, so I got the year in review and crackling fire set for $19.79!! I thought it might not work on the Black Friday deals, but woohoo! The only thing that made me sad was I couldn't use both that code and the countdown code to get the case and Max.


 Was the code one time use or generic??


----------



## marfer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Was the code one time use or generic??


 It looked like a one time use, a string of letters and numbers.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 29, 2013)

> I got my Maven box today! There was a code in it for 40% off your entire purchase, so I got the year in review and crackling fire set for $19.79!! I thought it might not work on the Black Friday deals, but woohoo! The only thing that made me sad was I couldn't use both that code and the countdown code to get the case and Max.


 I hope I get one the year in review is on my wish list.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 29, 2013)

> > Was the code one time use or generic??
> 
> 
> It looked like a one time use, a string of letters and numbers.


 Thanks! I hope I get mine while the secret store is still open and that it works there too. So glad I took my box this month!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 29, 2013)

I would love a 40% of code for the gem collection while it is on sale.


----------



## marfer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

Another thing I noticed: my box definitely shipped from New Jersey, and it only had to come to PA, so it got to me super quickly. Did julep abandon DHL? My shipping confirmation directed me to USPS tracking. I hope they ditched DHL. It took forever to get my orders previously.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 29, 2013)

> Another thing I noticed: my box definitely shipped from New Jersey, and it only had to come to PA, so it got to me super quickly. Did julep abandon DHL? My shipping confirmation directed me to USPS tracking. I hope they ditched DHL. It took forever to get my orders previously.


 Monty boxes come regular mail from New Jersey. Other orders come DHL from Washington.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 30, 2013)

if anyone got their monthly box please post swatches!  i didn't get a shipping confirmation for monthly box, but did get one from dhl today for my black friday $1 polish order........ i hope december colors get here soon!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 30, 2013)

I received a shipping notice for my monthly box. Tracking isn't updated yet.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received a shipping notice for my monthly box. Tracking isn't updated yet.
Me too.  

Hurry up Julep box!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

My tracking number for my box is all wonky. It doesn't have the right number of numbers.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking number for my box is all wonky. It doesn't have the right number of numbers.
mine is the same way.  Looks like a math result or something (the old calculators that used to give you a E+ number when the number was too large!!)


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine was the same way I got it last night and got my box today. The polish only upgrade. Love it.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

> Mine was the same way I got it last night and got my box today. The polish only upgrade. Love it.


 That's what I'm getting. I hope it comes Monday where I can use that 40 off.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI - the 40% off says it excludes maven exclusives, savvy deals, and secret store catalogs. It's below the code.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 30, 2013)

> FYI - the 40% off says it excludes maven exclusives, savvy deals, and secret store catalogs. It's below the code.


 I'm saving mine for the end of the year sale ;-D


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

> FYI - the 40% off says it excludes maven exclusives, savvy deals, and secret store catalogs. It's below the code.


 Thanks. I'm hoping to use it on a couple of the holiday sets.


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 1, 2013)

I just noticed my Secret Store link says "CLOSED" but when I clicked the "Shop" link below it I got into a "_Cyber Monday Secret Store_":

http://www.julep.com/shop/secret-store-cyber-monday.html

It says, "Open to everyone . . . for the first time ever!"

Honestly, nothing there I'm really "wow'ed" about or must-have.  And I purposely bought the December box to see if there would be anything good for Christmas or NYE.  I guess that wasn't even necessary this time...


----------



## Rachel Blenkle (Dec 1, 2013)

Same! 

I hope they bring something else out just because I was really looking forward to the secret store :cc This is my first time being apart of it.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's showing the Secret Store as open for me on my account now. Nothing too exciting, I have dupes in almost all the sets. 

I grabbed 5 single polishes: Jennifer, Dianna, Olivia, Morgan, and Vanessa that I didn't already have for $14.95. The add-ons were the same as they were for the black friday sales I think. 

Probably for the best for my wallet for now


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 1, 2013)

> I just noticed my Secret Store link says "CLOSED" but when I clicked the "Shop" link below it I got into a "_Cyber Monday Secret Store_": http://www.julep.com/shop/secret-store-cyber-monday.html It says, "Open to everyone . . . for the first time ever!" Honestly, nothing there I'm really "wow'ed" about or must-have. Â And I purposely bought the December box to see if there would be anything good for Christmas or NYE. Â I guess that wasn't even necessary this time...


 Except wasn't it open to everybody last month? There was one month I skipped but could still get in the secret store.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 1, 2013)

> Except wasn't it open to everybody last month? There was one month I skipped but could still get in the secret store.


 I think it was open to all subscribers last month, even if you skipped. It seems like it's open to everyone, including non-subscribers, this month - I was able to see it without being logged in today, but I had to log in last month.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing really impressing me especially with ulta having butter london 2 for 18.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing really impressing me especially with ulta having butter london 2 for 18.
I agree.  I was looking at the Ulta cyber Monday deals and was thinking nothing grabbed my attention, but then I saw the BL sale and was like, YES!  Do we know what the 3 piece gift is with a $50 BL purchase?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 1, 2013)

> I agree. Â I was looking at the Ulta cyber Monday deals and was thinking nothing grabbed my attention, but then I saw the BL sale and was like, YES! Â Do we know what the 3 piece gift is with a $50 BL purchase?


 No I'm guessing it is a top coat, base coat, remover pad. I want to say that is what I've seen before.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 1, 2013)

So, the Secret Store and Cyber Monday are the same?  Lame.

Julep is making it easy for me to stick to my "just buy Maven boxes only plan" so I don't have to deal with DHL.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 1, 2013)

There's nothing I want. I was going to get the Walking through the Forest set, but I already have Coco and about 50 dups for Jane (I think it was). Plus none of the add ons were particularily exciting and I try not to order unless I like the add ons.


----------



## redjill (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoop whoop, I just spent more on the secret sale than I did on Black Friday! I got nearly all the singles (except for the crackles, Zora, Kai, Morgan, and one other I can't recall). I also got the Tickled Rose set. All together I got 16 polishes for under $50. Can't wait for all my packages!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried the 40% off code w/ the SS items and it worked for most of them but I am guessing that's b/c the ones I have i my basket are usually on sale.  My basket went from $16 and some change to $11 and some change which ended up being a 31.something% drop not 40%.  I am bored can you tell?

ETA my Mani!  I used Celia, Mia and Joelle over Celia.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. I'm hoping to use it on a couple of the holiday sets.
Under my e-mail it says the 40% off code expires 12/2/13


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 2, 2013)

The one in the email is for cyber Monday, there is another code that comes in the monthly maven box thats good until 12/31 I believe ( I dont have it here with me)


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just received my box! It is wonderful.  I love the purple and silver packaging.  I love the two hair ties as extras!  I think these are the first extras I haven't thrown in the trash!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Under my e-mail it says the 40% off code expires 12/2/13
I wonder why I only received a 30% off code for Cyber Monday?


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 2, 2013)

Just realized the Cyber Monday code isn't good on the secret store womp womp


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 2, 2013)

I went ahead and snagged three $2.99 polishes (Olivia, Billy Jean, and Morgan) and took 40% off the Little Lights set! Total was $20.97, not bad! I may gift out the Little Lights set, it's so darn cute and perfect for the Holidays.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why I only received a 30% off code for Cyber Monday?
Weird. They must be random. But the 40% code is just 40OFF


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird. They must be random. But the 40% code is just 40OFF
I just got another code 10OFF20 which gives you $10 off any $20 purchase.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird. They must be random. But the 40% code is just 40OFF

How long does the 40% off code last?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How long does the 40% off code last?
There is a countdown clock at 10 hours.  So I'm guessing just today.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just today.

Does anybody use the quick dry drops? I wish I could use my 40% off the cyber monday deals.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my box today....I love the nailpolishes - I got the classic with a twist, so I got Jillian(beautiful deep metallic purple) and Mia - love this one, I don't have anything like it - it is a green-silver-gold metallic

I got twists - meh.  In the swap bin.

The eyeshadows are pretty, but my palette is crooked and some of the tins are on a slant.  Anyone else have this problem?  I did call julep and sent them pictures - we shall see if they send out another one.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 2, 2013)

Free Nail color w/ $20 purchase....code - NAILCOLOR

same exclusions apply


----------



## acostakk (Dec 2, 2013)

> Just today. Does anybody use the quick dry drops? I wish I could use my 40% off the cyber monday deals.


 I use them on my little girl, they work great. I used the 10off20 code, it worked for the Red Carpet set. I added Angela to hit $20....two polishes off my wish list, cuticle oil and hand cream for under $16. Not bad!


----------



## BerryK (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahh, issues with the shipping of my box. Below is the message I get when I track. I hope they are forwarding the box to my address or post office, because that is not where I live! It shipped yesterday and was sent priority overnight. Too bad becuase I don't think I'm getting it tonight :/ alert Scheduled Delivery Day: December 2, 2013 Your item was forwarded to a different address at 11:46 am on December 2, 2013 in GLENSIDE, PA. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today....I love the nailpolishes - I got the classic with a twist, so I got Jillian(beautiful deep metallic purple) and Mia - love this one, I don't have anything like it - it is a green-silver-gold metallic

I got twists - meh.  In the swap bin.

The eyeshadows are pretty, but my palette is crooked and some of the tins are on a slant.  Anyone else have this problem?  I did call julep and sent them pictures - we shall see if they send out another one.




Got mine today too... mine is showing up super red as opposed to eggplanty. Ah well. i guess it's my lighting.

I  like them! LOL I like Mia more than I thought I would


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2013)

Are they messing with the site again? Where'd the Jules go?


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they messing with the site again? Where'd the Jules go?
Yep, I just got a response from CS about my diamond mystery box and she said their tech team is working on the site and jules are not showing up right now.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 2, 2013)

Joelle is waaay more beautiful in person and looks nothing any of Julep's swatches...I am OVER THE MOON about this color! Please don't mind the messiness I just wanted to slap it on!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 2, 2013)

Free Bare Face Oil W. $20 purchase code BAREFACE


----------



## mini-cake (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Joelle is waaay more beautiful in person and looks nothing any of Julep's swatches...I am OVER THE MOON about this color! Please don't mind the messiness I just wanted to slap it on!




Darn! I didn't get that box because I loved the blue but thought from the swatches that this would be a kind of meh average silver.

I got my box today too. Classic with a twist. I looove both colours! Jillian is a beautiful eggplant when in the right light, and more of a deep chocolate brown when in artificial light.  Mia ias a gorgeous silvery-green metallic. This was supposed to be in my X'mas gift pile because I didn't think I would like it but now I do and have to make a tough cal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadows are lame. The case is really flimsy. I thought it would be hard case that snaps shut. But instead its a thick cardboad case thats more magnetic.


----------



## mini-cake (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just today.

Does anybody use the quick dry drops? I wish I could use my 40% off the cyber monday deals.
I love the quick dry drops. I do my nails at night and put the drops on and go to bed. I wake up with perfect nails.


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 2, 2013)

i wish julep had better swatches they would sell more polish!  i just saw your pic of joelle and a few on instagram and had to go buy it with 40% off, i wish i would have added it on my monthly it would already be here tomorrow ;( but i am happy it is so beautiful!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got another code 10OFF20 which gives you $10 off any $20 purchase.
Does it work on the secret sale or cyber monday deals?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn! I didn't get that box because I loved the blue but thought from the swatches that this would be a kind of meh average silver.

I got my box today too. Classic with a twist. I looove both colours! Jillian is a beautiful eggplant when in the right light, and more of a deep chocolate brown when in artificial light.  Mia ias a gorgeous silvery-green metallic. This was supposed to be in my X'mas gift pile because I didn't think I would like it but now I do and have to make a tough cal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadows are lame. The case is really flimsy. I thought it would be hard case that snaps shut. But instead its a thick cardboad case thats more magnetic.
Yeah I am so glad I got the polish upgrade because I would have missed out on this one for sure. I noticed a couple colors looked different in the bottles than the online swatches, like Jillian, Julep really should do something to make their swatches more true to color because their colors are pretty and unique!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

I did my nails tonight with Celia &amp; Joyelle! Absolutely gorgeous! Joyelle is my new favorite polish. Pictures don't do it justice!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

I just did mine with Jillian. It is just a lovely color.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 2, 2013)

All of today's codes:

*40OFF* to save 40%

*NAILCOLOR* for 1 free nail polish with $20 purchase

*30OFF *to get 30% off

*10OFF20 *for $10 off $20 purchase

*BAREFACE *for free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with any $20+ purchase


----------



## laceee (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of today's codes:

*40OFF* to save 40%

*NAILCOLOR* for 1 free nail polish with $20 purchase

*30OFF *to get 30% off

*10OFF20 *for $10 off $20 purchase

*BAREFACE *for free Bare Face Cleansing Oil with any $20+ purchase
Thanks for the list!!

Do we know when these expire (I know the 40OFF ends today).


----------



## acostakk (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm kind of speechless. My Black Friday Julep order hit my local post office this afternoon, and should be delivered tomorrow. That's crazy for DHL!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I'm kind of speechless. My Black Friday Julep order hit my local post office this afternoon, and should be delivered tomorrow. That's crazy for DHL!


 I wonder if DHL will be faster around the holidays. If our items wait at hubs until there is a full pallet going to the same place, during the holidays the palette might fill up and move faster. This is just my theory.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my nails tonight with Celia &amp; Joyelle! Absolutely gorgeous! Joyelle is my new favorite polish. Pictures don't do it justice!




Looks gorgeous!  I got Joelle in my Boho glam box and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## marfer30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone else tried out the eyeshadows? I'm a neutral eyeshadow junkie, and I wasn't sure what to expect with these. I'm wearing them today, and I have to say that Julep has impressed me with the quality. The shadows are all buttery and pigmented and blend like a dream. For me at least. Anyone else have any opinions? I'm super glad I took my box this month!


----------



## magictodo (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marfer30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else tried out the eyeshadows?

I'm a neutral eyeshadow junkie, and I wasn't sure what to expect with these. I'm wearing them today, and I have to say that Julep has impressed me with the quality. The shadows are all buttery and pigmented and blend like a dream. For me at least. Anyone else have any opinions? I'm super glad I took my box this month!

I got the eyeshadow and tried it this morning -- wasn't pleased at all. All of the colors looked orange on me, even the light highlighter shade. Had to take it off and start over because it wasn't work appropriate. Definitely disappointed since I wanted another neutrals palate for travel, but these weren't neutral shades for me.


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 3, 2013)

Did everyone get the hair ties in their box?  I got the core classics box and no hair ties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got two hair tired in my box. It was the polish only upgrade with the Gianna add on.


----------



## ShannonHey (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried the volumizing mascara?  It's really calling to me for only $5 but I wasn't a subscriber when they introduced it and have never tried it so if anyone has any thoughts I'd love to hear them!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 3, 2013)

I got the polish only upgrade and it is FANTASTIC. The swatches don't do them justice at ALL. Mia is MUCH prettier in person, Celia, in the words of my sister "looks like a mermaid" and Shoshanna is flat out stunning. GREAT bunch of polishes this time


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the volumizing mascara?  It's really calling to me for only $5 but I wasn't a subscriber when they introduced it and have never tried it so if anyone has any thoughts I'd love to hear them!
I'm not a fan of Julep's mascara's. They don't do much for my lashes.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sadly I have not taken advantage of any of the sales.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Has anyone tried the volumizing mascara? Â It's really calling to me for only $5 but I wasn't a subscriber when they introduced it and have never tried it so if anyone has any thoughts I'd love to hear them!


 I got the mascara in my welcome box back in may and was not impressed. It was clumpy and seemed kinda dry. Maybe I just got an old one but I would not buy it again even if it us really cheap.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sadly I have not taken advantage of any of the sales.
Same. But I'm not too upset. I've probably saved myself a lot of money in the long run.

Plus I have a lot of unopened polish bottles that I probably should wear before I buy any more new ones.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the polish only upgrade and it is FANTASTIC. The swatches don't do them justice at ALL. Mia is MUCH prettier in person, Celia, in the words of my sister "looks like a mermaid" and Shoshanna is flat out stunning. GREAT bunch of polishes this time
Knowing how pleased and impressed I've been with the polishes after upgrading (when my initial thought was "meeeh..."), this is going to get me in trouble. Because I wanted just enough of the polishes to make upgrading worth it but at the same time was uncertain if it was a good idea. However after seeing them, thoroughly please. Makes me think all the polishes will just be awesome and I'll feel that way every time. Must resist upgrades every month!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knowing how pleased and impressed I've been with the polishes after upgrading (when my initial thought was "meeeh..."), this is going to get me in trouble. Because I wanted just enough of the polishes to make upgrading worth it but at the same time was uncertain if it was a good idea. However after seeing them, thoroughly please. Makes me think all the polishes will just be awesome and I'll feel that way every time. Must resist upgrades every month!
That is the way I feel.  I usually love more than half the polishes and I don't want Julep's beauty products.  I'm afraid I will be doing the polish only upgrade most months!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't remember if i posted this here or in the FB swap group, but I'm seriously having major regrets not doing the upgrade this month. I was going to but settled on Bombshell + Jillian  &amp; Joelle instead since I wasn't sure based on the other swatches. Seeing those colors in different lighting on different hands paired with different color combos has me wishing I had them! 

Is Julep still doing that maven program preview where they send a select group the next month's colors to try? They really need to bring that back if not, send a few bottles from the next collection to a handful of mavens and have them take pictures of the colors on their nails to add to the blog post describing all the colors. We'd get to see the polishes in so many different lightings, skin tones, color combos, etc. I'd bet they'd have more people deciding to upgrade or even take their box in general knowing they had a better representation of what the colors were.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 3, 2013)

EEEEeeeek! I got my free polish code for taking 3 consecutive months. Which color should I pick?????

OMG I have had like 2 Julep shipments a week for the past month with all the sales. Here's one more. Yay!

I want to know what you ladies are loving so I pick a good polish.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the polish only upgrade and it is FANTASTIC. The swatches don't do them justice at ALL. Mia is MUCH prettier in person, Celia, in the words of my sister "looks like a mermaid" and Shoshanna is flat out stunning. GREAT bunch of polishes this time
I received mine yesterday and I was really pleased with the colors.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EEEEeeeek! I got my free polish code for taking 3 consecutive months. Which color should I pick?????

OMG I have had like 2 Julep shipments a week for the past month with all the sales. Here's one more. Yay!

I want to know what you ladies are loving so I pick a good polish. 




I just received my code and picked Gayle.  It's an older color that I don't have and it was full price.  But who knows, maybe it's part of some pack at a deep discount.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 3, 2013)

I got the free code as well and am thinking either Reece or Cindy or Zelda?

But, Idk .. so many pretty colors!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can order cabochon rings?


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the free code as well and am thinking either Reece or Cindy or Zelda?

But, Idk .. so many pretty colors!
OOOOohhhh sparkly!!! I got Zelda during the black Friday sales and the review are great! I think it's a great option. 

I am looking at http://www.julep.com/delaunay.html Delaunay from the Trina Turk collection. I haven't seen it on sale and it looks great!


----------



## shy32 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know where I can order cabochon rings?
Maybe Etsy?


----------



## BerryK (Dec 3, 2013)

> Did everyone get the hair ties in their box?Â  I got the core classics box and no hair ties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same box but with add ons. No hair ties. Kind of disappointed, they looked cute. That being said, yesterday my box was missent, and I'm just happy it ended up in my hands so fast.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 3, 2013)

> Did everyone get the hair ties in their box?Â  I got the core classics box and no hair ties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No hair tie either. Maybe they forgot?


----------



## Hipster (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get the hair ties in their box?  I got the core classics box and no hair ties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same with me...no hair ties in the core classics box.  Wonder why that is?  I was actually looking forward to them!  Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same with me...no hair ties in the core classics box.  Wonder why that is?  I was actually looking forward to them!  Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i din't either...sent them an email.


----------



## mini-cake (Dec 3, 2013)

I saw on facebook that someone got 2 sets of hair ties. I think it may have been an inconsistency on Julep's part. I would ask them.


----------



## redjill (Dec 3, 2013)

Not happy with Julep right now. Yesterday I tried placing an order on some Savvy Deals polishes. I got an error message when I clicked place order. So I clicked it again. Same thing. I figured I'd try again later. So later in the evening I check my credit card, and I had two charges on it! I didn't get an order #, or email, or even an order recorded on my account! So I tried several times to call Julep customer service today (last night was too late), and I keep being out on hold for like 15 min at a time! I have work until 9 pm PST time today, I don't have time for waiting on the phone. Also, where the hell is my maven box? No email, no shipment notice, nothing. I'm gonna email them, but I don't expect a reply for awhile. So mad...


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 3, 2013)

When I call I usually select the billing option and get through quicker unless you know it's just coincidental.


----------



## casualconcern (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my It Girl maven box in the mail yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First month I haven't skipped in a while. 





ETA: Just tried on Shoshanna over Alice (to save my chipping manicure! lol) and it's an amazing color. The holographic glitter sparkles _so_ beautifully in the light - I think I may need to get Joelle too now...


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BerryK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box but with add ons. No hair ties. Kind of disappointed, they looked cute. That being said, yesterday my box was missent, and I'm just happy it ended up in my hands so fast.
No hair ties for me. Got core classics with some add ons.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 4, 2013)

I have to say to anyone that got Evie during the Cyber Monday sales, you will LOVE IT! I got mine less than 2 months ago and I have used almost half the bottle it is so beautiful!! I LOVE IT and hope you all enjoy it too!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 1 of Julep's 12 Days of Gifting is live! 





http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-1.html


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is Julep still doing that maven program preview where they send a select group the next month's colors to try? They really need to bring that back if not, send a few bottles from the next collection to a handful of mavens and have them take pictures of the colors on their nails to add to the blog post describing all the colors. We'd get to see the polishes in so many different lightings, skin tones, color combos, etc. I'd bet they'd have more people deciding to upgrade or even take their box in general knowing they had a better representation of what the colors were. 

I got chosen for it a few months back and I remember that I couldn't say anything about the colors until the maven window opened.  So there wouldn't be a ton of time to get the pics out there.  I just don't think they send the preview boxes to very many people.  I've haven't seen anyone else on this board get a preview box and with all you super sleuthers, I'm sure we would see pictures if a blogger had received a preview box.

I got my box Monday.  I got Boho Glam which was Misti, Joelle, &amp; the eyeshadows.  Plus I got Celia &amp; Jillian as add ons.  I did get the hair ties in my box, which was nice.  I hadn't tried this style of hair tie before.  Misti is really blah and may end up on my trading list, but the rest are stunning.  Celia is going on my nails as soon as I get a chance.  I've played with the eyeshadow a bit, but I don't have a neutral palette, so I thought it would be a good starting point.

I am really digging the color caddy deal today.  I just might get that.  Not that I care much about the caddy, but it would be nice to have a more sensible storage.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 4, 2013)

> > Â  Is Julep still doing that maven program preview where they send a select group the next month's colors to try? They really need to bring that back if not, send a few bottles from the next collection to a handful of mavens and have them take pictures of the colors on their nails to add to the blog post describing all the colors. We'd get to see the polishes in so many different lightings, skin tones, color combos, etc. I'd bet they'd have more people deciding to upgrade or even take their box in general knowing they had a better representation of what the colors were.Â
> 
> 
> I got chosen for it a few months back and I remember that I couldn't say anything about the colors until the maven window opened. Â So there wouldn't be a ton of time to get the pics out there. Â I just don't think they send the preview boxes to very many people. Â I've haven't seen anyone else on this board get a preview box and with all you super sleuthers, I'm sure we would see pictures if a blogger had received a preview box. I got my box Monday. Â I got Boho Glam which was Misti, Joelle, &amp; the eyeshadows. Â Plus I got Celia &amp; Jillian as add ons. Â I did get the hair ties in my box, which was nice. Â I hadn't tried this style of hair tie before. Â Misti is really blah and may end up on my trading list, but the rest are stunning. Â Celia is going on my nails as soon as I get a chance. Â I've played with the eyeshadow a bit, but I don't have a neutral palette, so I thought it would be a good starting point. I am really digging the color caddy deal today. Â I just might get that. Â Not that I care much about the caddy, but it would be nice to have a more sensible storage.


 Oh I didn't mean people would blog the swatches themselves on their own blogs. They would take pics they would submit back to Julep by a certain date that Julep could use on their blog and site to better show the colors in different lighting and such.


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I didn't mean people would blog the swatches themselves on their own blogs. They would take pics they would submit back to Julep by a certain date that Julep could use on their blog and site to better show the colors in different lighting and such.

Ah, ok.  Now I get it.  That is an interesting idea.  Though I have to admit, I would be kinda embarassed to have all the Julep Maven looking at my bad manicure skills.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 1 of Julep's 12 Days of Gifting is live! 





http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-1.html
Thats a really good deal. Too bad the only colours I don't have from the selection are Jane &amp; Something Blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats a really good deal. Too bad the only colours I don't have from the selection are Jane &amp; Something Blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I'm discovering that I can only come up with 3 colors I kinda like that aren't dupes.  So I guess I will pass at this point.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I'm discovering that I can only come up with 3 colors I kinda like that aren't dupes.  So I guess I will pass at this point.
If they had colours from September/October/November/December I would have picked up the deal. (I skipped those months)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats a really good deal. Too bad the only colours I don't have from the selection are Jane &amp; Something Blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I'm discovering that I can only come up with 3 colors I kinda like that aren't dupes.  So I guess I will pass at this point.


I got dupes of 3 shades I already have (and love) plus 2 that I didn't already have. I understand why they wouldn't want to put the most recent shades up for selection but they should at least offer any shade other than the the ones from say the last 3 months.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error. 

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error. 

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?
I had the same problem with the eyeshadow palette - there was a fingerprint in one of them, and also, the whole palette was on a slant - it was crooked and some of the pans were uneven in their "bed"

I called them, they wanted pictures, so I took them and told them that the fingerprint &amp; uneven pans may not show up well in a picture.  I also offered to send the palette back to them in the email.

I just got an email from them stating that they have shipped out a new palette for me and they did not ask for the old one to be returned.  I didn't get a template message, it was personalized for me. 

do you have a friend that has a camera that you can borrow to take the pics?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error. 

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?
That is so annoying on Julep's part.  If you were someone just trying to get another palette for free (which I am sure you are not), now that they have asked you for a picture and to return the product, you could just run your finger over it yourself, take a picture and send it back.  I get that they don't want people scamming them, but this is just silly.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not too fond over my palette either .. it just doesn't look well fabricated and the colors don't last at all. Didn't expect much of it either.

I wonder why they even want to go through that hassle just for replacing the palette?

I love the colors I got though .. Joelle and Celia (OMG!) and Jillian .. Misti is ok. Not on its own, but I think it will look lovely with a glitter top coat. Maybe Geo or Joelle.

For my 3rd box free polish I decided upon Elle. I just need a strong purple/plum with light glitter .. so I hope it's what I think it is.

I won't take advantage of today's deal. I store my polishes in plain boxes which works great and I don't like or already have most of the colors offered with it.


----------



## RosieBCheeks (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a general Julep question regarding the free box promo. Can you cancel after receiving the free box? Thanks.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error. 

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?


Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem with the eyeshadow palette - there was a fingerprint in one of them, and also, the whole palette was on a slant - it was crooked and some of the pans were uneven in their "bed"

I called them, they wanted pictures, so I took them and told them that the fingerprint &amp; uneven pans may not show up well in a picture.  I also offered to send the palette back to them in the email.

I just got an email from them stating that they have shipped out a new palette for me and they did not ask for the old one to be returned.  I didn't get a template message, it was personalized for me. 

do you have a friend that has a camera that you can borrow to take the pics?
YES!  My eye shadow pallette looks like it has been swatched or something.  I was thinking of trading it and I honestly haven't touched it, but I would feel bad trying to trade an item looking like that, so I have just kept it.  Not sure if I want to use it though.  So weird.  I haven't even bothered calling Julep since I don't really want it anyway.  Their beauty items really are crappy!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RosieBCheeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a general Julep question regarding the free box promo. Can you cancel after receiving the free box? Thanks.
Yes--I had a friend at work do it.


----------



## RosieBCheeks (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yes--I had a friend at work do it.


 Thanks, I'm really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## disconik (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got my box in and just let it be a surprise to myself this month (read: i was really busy and didn't have a chance to check anything out before it maven selection closed so i just didn't look at all).  I am ambivalent about the eye shadow palette.  They look nice enough.  When I get home i'll swatch them and see how I really feel about them.  Mia really is lovely and I can't WAIT to try the Jillian out.   They sent two hair ties (one dark purple and one silver) as well and I'm glad because I love this style.  Next month, I'm going to set a reminder to make a choice, though.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem with the eyeshadow palette - there was a fingerprint in one of them, and also, the whole palette was on a slant - it was crooked and some of the pans were uneven in their "bed"

I called them, they wanted pictures, so I took them and told them that the fingerprint &amp; uneven pans may not show up well in a picture.  I also offered to send the palette back to them in the email.

I just got an email from them stating that they have shipped out a new palette for me and they did not ask for the old one to be returned.  I didn't get a template message, it was personalized for me. 

do you have a friend that has a camera that you can borrow to take the pics?
That's funny, when I spoke to her this morning she was all, "We *don't *send out our products used" as if this complaint was completely unheard of, never happened before in the history of the world. Yesterday's email to me was _somewhat _personalized, in that in referenced me by name, but after that was very template language-y. Everything was about product returns/exchanges and such, so I get the feeling she just cut and pasted. I can probably borrow a camera, it's the finding the cable to get it from camera to computer that'll be a bit tougher. My SD card got damaged a while ago.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is so annoying on Julep's part.  If you were someone just trying to get another palette for free (which I am sure you are not), now that they have asked you for a picture and to return the product, you could just run your finger over it yourself, take a picture and send it back.  I get that they don't want people scamming them, but this is just silly.  
Right! And I get that they want to initiate an investigation if their people are tampering, or if their equipment is malfunctioning or whatever. I just don't get what me sending the product back will do. It could get _more_ damaged en route, and it's not like they're going to do a fingerprint analysis to determine which of their employees is swiping or something. Just a huge hassle.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not too fond over my palette either .. it just doesn't look well fabricated and the colors don't last at all. Didn't expect much of it either.

I wonder why they even want to go through that hassle just for replacing the palette?
And to what end, you know? They're giving me this hassle, then they'd probably just chuck the old palette in the garbage anyway once they got it. I could understand if it was expensive equipment that was malfunctioning, you'd want to run tests on the piece that malfunctioned to figure out why. But a makeup palette that looks like it cost them $3 to make??

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YES!  My eye shadow pallette looks like it has been swatched or something.  I was thinking of trading it and I honestly haven't touched it, but I would feel bad trying to trade an item looking like that, so I have just kept it.  Not sure if I want to use it though.  So weird.  I haven't even bothered calling Julep since I don't really want it anyway.  Their beauty items really are crappy!
Their beauty items are kind of a hit or miss for me. I liked the double ended eyeliner, but the mascara felt a bit dry/flakey. I liked the lip gloss I got too. The hand and cuticle cream from about 6 months ago though, totally grossed me out because of the little white bubbles of schmutz inside; it looked like colonies of bacteria in a petri dish, and nothing on the label made it sounds like it would be _filled with stuff_. It's still sitting in my drawer. I've used it once or twice and it seems OK but it still grosses me out.


----------



## swimsalot (Dec 4, 2013)

As others have said you can,but you must call them to do so. No email cancellations.


----------



## disconik (Dec 4, 2013)

Regarding Julep CS, they sent me an email with a bunk tracking number so I called on Tuesday and the girl on the phone sounded sweet as could be, but COMPLETELY clueless.  I was simply calling to inquire as to the proper tracking number for my monthly box but the fact that I'd placed an order for other nail polish that day completely confused her and it took a good 10 minutes on the phone with her (after being on hold for 5 minutes waiting) before she could figure out what I was asking and then another 5 minutes on hold for her to actually get me the tracking #.

I took advantage of the cyber monday deal and got charlotte, gwyneth (a 2.99 dior glow dupe?  uh..  yes, please!), billie jean, morgan, and drew.  I need to build up my pinks and purples.  I have TONS of blues and grays, and one off colors but I want more of a variety of pinks and purples.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Dec 4, 2013)

Rant warning Soooo... Julep did NOT take care of all the issues with the wonky orders during Maven selection and charged me even though I used my Jules for a free box (since they were still showing used from the initial Maven selection). Since the Jules section is currently "under construction" CS couldn't do anything to help me. ðŸ˜• I don't mind just using them next month, but since they are still showing as used, I'm concerned. CS said she made a note to ensure that they didn't take my Jules AND charge me. Has anyone had this happen to them? OAN- Also never got my free polish code in November for taking Sep, Oct, Nov boxes (not in junk/spam; I checked and e-mailed them then... Twice. Got response both times that the code would be e-mailed shortly... Not) CS I dealt with today said couldn't find me "on the list" for a free code, but clearly indicated she could see that I took all three boxes ðŸ˜ She said she would look into it and e-mail me the code. In a nutshell, I called with two issues and got zero resolution. ðŸ˜’ Rant over


----------



## jessrose18 (Dec 4, 2013)

cara &amp; gianna


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

That sucks that people are having more issues than usual this month. I feel like their CS is so disconnected from what goes on. After dealing with a crappy rep and an awesome rep last month, the awesome rep told me that if I ever have any other problems or questions I can reply to her last email and it will go to her and she'll help me. So I guess for anyone that does have a good experience, hang on to that email just in case you have a problem later.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box?  It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend.  This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced.  I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before.  I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off.  In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date!  Did anyone else experience this?

In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick.  I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on.  I'm not sure what is going on with this polish.

  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails.  Totally kicking myself right now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you still able to purchase past month's boxes on the website? There used to be a 'maven exclusive' section that had them but I don't see it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 5, 2013)

Super confused right now--my thousands of jules have dissapeared!


----------



## tasertag (Dec 5, 2013)

> Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box? Â It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend. Â This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced. Â I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before. Â I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off. Â In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date! Â Did anyone else experience this? In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick. Â I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on. Â I'm not sure what is going on with this polish. Â  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails. Â Totally kicking myself right now!


 Have you tried the foil method? I always have a hard time taking any sort of glitter off and the foil method makes it more manageable.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box? Â It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend. Â This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced. Â I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before. Â I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off. Â In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date! Â Did anyone else experience this? In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick. Â I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on. Â I'm not sure what is going on with this polish. Â  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails. Â Totally kicking myself right now!


 On someone on MuTs recommendation, I bought the target brand acetone nail polish remover in the short container that you dip your finger into. It has these plastic bristles inside that you rub your nail against and that seems to a pretty good job for me. I've used it to take off Beatrix. I love glitter polishes, but they are harder to remove.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super confused right now--my thousands of jules have dissapeared!

They are revamping things on the website right now, including the jules page. They're still there, you just can't see them right now.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is Day 2 of their 12 Days of Gifting. http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-2.html

I have to admit, I'm not that impressed with anything. I won't be picking anything up.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cara &amp; gianna




Very pretty!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is Day 2 of their 12 Days of Gifting. http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-2.html

I have to admit, I'm not that impressed with anything. I won't be picking anything up.
For me to deal with DHL I need to be awesomely wowed.  So far, that hasn't happened.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me to deal with DHL I need to be awesomely wowed.  So far, that hasn't happened.
This is so true! I have been lurking on Julep's threads for a long time and witnessed everyone (rightfully) complaining about DHL. I never really understood how bad it was until I placed an order last week. It is just chilling somewhere in WA and has been for three days. I don't anticipate it moving any time soon.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Day 2 of their 12 Days of Gifting. http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-2.html

I have to admit, I'm not that impressed with anything. I won't be picking anything up.
Yep, kinda disappointing. I was excited when I saw the lip gloss ornaments in the photo (perfect stocking stuffer for my niece), but then when I saw them still at $14.99 (like they've been for a while now), I wonder why they included them. Oh well.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is Day 2 of their 12 Days of Gifting. http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-2.html

I have to admit, I'm not that impressed with anything. I won't be picking anything up.
Yawn. I have all those colours. &amp; none of the colours really scream CHRISTMAS!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 5, 2013)

I caved and bought the caddy, but Day 2 is kinda underwhelming me. Lots of dupes and these need to be about $7.99 for me to consider getting the one or two sets I don't have dupes of


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box?  It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend.  This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced.  I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before.  I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off.  In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date!  Did anyone else experience this?

In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick.  I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on.  I'm not sure what is going on with this polish.

  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails.  Totally kicking myself right now!
I know another trick is to paint your nails with a thin coat of school glue. let it dry and then paint your nails with polish. It usually pops right off in one piece when you are going to take off the polish.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 5, 2013)

> > Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box? Â It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend. Â This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced. Â I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before. Â I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off. Â In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date! Â Did anyone else experience this? In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick. Â I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on. Â I'm not sure what is going on with this polish. Â  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails. Â Totally kicking myself right now!
> 
> 
> Have you tried the foil method? I always have a hard time taking any sort of glitter off and the foil method makes it more manageable.


 I have not used the foil method. What exactly is that? I now have 10 more nails of Beatrix to remove so any tips are helpful!


> > Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box? Â It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend. Â This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced. Â I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before. Â I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off. Â In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date! Â Did anyone else experience this? In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick. Â I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on. Â I'm not sure what is going on with this polish. Â  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails. Â Totally kicking myself right now!
> 
> 
> On someone on MuTs recommendation, I bought the target brand acetone nail polish remover in the short container that you dip your finger into. It has these plastic bristles inside that you rub your nail against and that seems to a pretty good job for me. I've used it to take off Beatrix. I love glitter polishes, but they are harder to remove.


 I do remember all the talk about the Target brand remover in the tub. I just might might go get it at this point! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 5, 2013)

> > Â  Has anyone been using Beatrix from the October box? Â It is not a polish that I would usually go for but there was something about it that appealed to me so I ended up ordering it and just used it for the first time this past weekend. Â This evening I decided to take it off and it was the most rigorous polish removal I have ever experienced. Â I don't use glitters often, but I have used them but have never encountered anything like this before. Â I used a polish remover with acetone and was struggling to get this stuff off. Â In the end after removing Beatrix on 5 of my nails I gave up and painted them back to how I had them to match the 5 that were still on and will deal with it at a later date! Â Did anyone else experience this? In addition, when I went to reapply the polish had become really thick. Â I don't recall it being like this last week when I initially applied it, and the cap was screwed securely on. Â I'm not sure what is going on with this polish. Â  What's more I knew I should have just used it as an accent nail, but I was going out in Vegas and decided to really glam it up so i put it on all my nails. Â Totally kicking myself right now!
> 
> 
> I know another trick is to paint your nails with a thin coat of school glue. let it dry and then paint your nails with polish. It usually pops right off in one piece when you are going to take off the polish.


 Thanks! I've seen people talking about glue. Every time I hear about this I always wonder how someone figured out that worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know another trick is to paint your nails with a thin coat of school glue. let it dry and then paint your nails with polish. It usually pops right off in one piece when you are going to take off the polish.
I have been wanting to try this.  Do you use a base coat over the glue and then polish?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been wanting to try this.  Do you use a base coat over the glue and then polish?
I would assume not as the glue would act as a base coat. (Don't quote me on this though....I've never actually tried the glue trick)!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would assume not as the glue would act as a base coat. (Don't quote me on this though....I've never actually tried the glue trick)!
Thanks!

I'll let you know how it goes if I try it.  Just painted my nails in Julep Misti, so I won't need it for this manicure.


----------



## sldb (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have not used the foil method. What exactly is that? I now have 10 more nails of Beatrix to remove so any tips are helpful!
I do remember all the talk about the Target brand remover in the tub. I just might might go get it at this point! Thanks for mentioning it.
I second the Target brand remover! I never quite got the hang of the foil method without it becoming a big mess, but the Target remover works like a charm.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 5, 2013)

The foil method is soaking a small cotton ball in remover, placing the soaked cotton ball on the nail, then wrapping it in foil and leaving it for a while (at least 10 minutes) to lift off the glitter. Works pretty well, though I prefer using bandage-type wraps instead of foil to keep more utility in my fingers while they "soak." Sephora sells 10 sets of 10 wraps for $18 and you can re-use the wraps several times if you wrap them over a remover soaked cotton ball instead of applying remover right to the wrap. Just be careful because some of the remover will get on the wrap and can mar the finish of furniture. I speak from experience on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 5, 2013)

Have ya'll tried the Formula X remover? That stuff got my big, chunky Deborah Lippmann glitter polish off like nothing. Crazy


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second the Target brand remover! I never quite got the hang of the foil method without it becoming a big mess, but the Target remover works like a charm.
I agree about the Target remover! It's called the Up and Up Dip-it and it was less then $3! It works so well! And if the polish is still a bit hard to remove just let your nails soak in it for a few seconds and then it gets really easy to scrub off!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the target remover too! 

Got my box yesterday! LOVE the colors (I got bombshell with Jillian &amp; Joelle as add-ons). I actually like the eyeshadow. I've been wearing it all day over my UD primer and it's no Naked palette but it's better than the neutral Coastal Scents quad I have so it will go in my little travel bag of makeup I keep in the car for touch ups and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katyagirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been wanting to try this.  Do you use a base coat over the glue and then polish?

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would assume not as the glue would act as a base coat. (Don't quote me on this though....I've never actually tried the glue trick)!


Yep, the glue works as the base coat. Once I tried using a base coat beneath the glue, thinking that the glue probably wasn't good for my nails, but this made it really lumpy and weird-textured. Never tried the base coat over glue but I assume the same thing would happen. Just the glue by itself works fine as long as you make it nice and smooth (and don't do it too often, because peeling the glue off does seem to wreak some light havoc on your nails),


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katyagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I have been wanting to try this.  Do you use a base coat over the glue and then polish?
  
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I would assume not as the glue would act as a base coat. (Don't quote me on this though....I've never actually tried the glue trick)!
  
  
  Yep, the glue works as the base coat. Once I tried using a base coat beneath the glue, thinking that the glue probably wasn't good for my nails, but this made it really lumpy and weird-textured. Never tried the base coat over glue but I assume the same thing would happen. Just the glue by itself works fine as long as you make it nice and smooth (and don't do it too often, because peeling the glue off does seem to wreak some light havoc on your nails),

I have never heard of this, and I'm really intrigued. How do you apply the glue? Do you need to get a paintbrush? And then how do you get it off? Do you just start pulling at a corner until it loosens?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

I do the glue method. Two thin coats of glue instead of base coat, applied with your standard nail polish brush (I happened to have a clean new bottle laying around). Allow each coat to dry very thoroughly between coats. Depending on the specific polish used, I can sometimes just slide it right off (no peeling, no chipping. Just basically apply pressure and slide it slightly, and it pops right off) after a day of wear.


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who suggested the Target brand remover.  I'm gunna go get it to tackle my Beatrix manicure this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

Got some of my orders from Black Friday!!! Here is Clio and Ava as an accent nail top coat. I still need to do some clean up and Ava has a pearlescent sheen that I could not capture but is gorgeous!!!


----------



## redjill (Dec 6, 2013)

> I do the glue method. Two thin coats of glue instead of base coat, applied with your standard nail polish brush (I happened to have a clean new bottle laying around). Allow each coat to dry very thoroughly between coats. Depending on the specific polish used, I can sometimes just slide it right off (no peeling, no chipping. Just basically apply pressure and slide it slightly, and it pops right off) after a day of wear.


 Butter London also has a base coat that pops off after a few days. It's not the greatest if you want your manicure to last, but it really cuts down on time and hard work trying to get glitters off.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Butter London also has a base coat that pops off after a few days. It's not the greatest if you want your manicure to last, but it really cuts down on time and hard work trying to get glitters off.

What's the name of it?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am not excited about today's 12 Days promo either.  For me, yesterday and today are a bust!  I hope something great pops up tomorrow.


----------



## disconik (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not excited about today's 12 Days promo either.  For me, yesterday and today are a bust!  I hope something great pops up tomorrow.
Yeah.  Considering I got 5 polishes for just under $15 with the Black Friday deal, I'm not terribly impressed with getting 4 for 20.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm kinda glad I don't love today's deal. 12 days of Julep specials is dangerous to my bank account! I'm hoping for more $1-$2.99 polishes or storewide discount


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 6, 2013)

If I can ever add the Uptown girl set to my cart, I will probably get today's deal if only to try the Polymer top coat.  However, that one set is out of stock and I am only interested in the deal if I can get the top coat.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Easy skip. Most of these 12 Days have been and should be. Saving my 40% off code for the end of the year sale is a good incentive :-D I imagine we might even see some of these sets again there, and possibly for less.


----------



## redjill (Dec 6, 2013)

> What's the name of it?


 It's Nail Foundation Flawless Base Coat. It works pretty well on its own, but it doesn't last long then either.


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the name of it?

It's Nail Foundation Flawless Base Coat. It works pretty well on its own, but it doesn't last long then either. 
Not to get too OT, but I haven't had that experience (popping off after a few days) at all with the BL base coat.  It's pretty amazing how products react to the differences in body chemistry.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Easy skip. Most of these 12 Days have been and should be. Saving my 40% off code for the end of the year sale is a good incentive :-D I imagine we might even see some of these sets again there, and possibly for less. 
Really??? Did I hear correctly??? END OF THE YEAR SALE????? I am only a Maven for 3-4 months and already have quite the collection going. Although really I feel (and rationalize) that I am saving money because I am doing my own nails more now rather than paying someone to do them. Anywho, can someone fill me in on what we may expect in these end of the year sales????


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Easy skip. Most of these 12 Days have been and should be. Saving my 40% off code for the end of the year sale is a good incentive :-D I imagine we might even see some of these sets again there, and possibly for less. 
Really??? Did I hear correctly??? END OF THE YEAR SALE????? I am only a Maven for 3-4 months and already have quite the collection going. Although really I feel (and rationalize) that I am saving money because I am doing my own nails more now rather than paying someone to do them. Anywho, can someone fill me in on what we may expect in these end of the year sales???? 

This is just total speculation on my part, they had one last year so I'm assuming they'll do it again this year. I would be super surprised if they didn't do something. Especially with holiday sets. Last year they had the gem collection on sale for $28! 

Here's a post about last year's sale and some of the prices. Not AS good as Black Friday but with the 40% off code it should be some great deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://beautymadn3ss.blogspot.com/2012/12/julep-end-of-year-sale.html


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 6, 2013)

I really liked today's sale! I got a set for me and a set for my mom for Christmas. So far though I haven't been super impressed with their 12 days sale.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought about the caddy but decided to pass. I have spent too much money on Zoya's flash sales that has been going on this week.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone else get a $6.99 gift card from julep? You've been sent a gift card for use at Julep and it is now ready to be used for purchases.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Anyone else get a $6.99 gift card from julep? You've been sent a gift card for use at Julep and it is now ready to be used for purchases.


 Not yet.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 6, 2013)

It's such a random amount.


----------



## madricka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error. 

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?

I don't think it's Julep being fussy. I would assume they have a contract with the palette manufacturer that says they only get a refund for damaged/wonky palettes if they return them or otherwise prove there was a defect/problem.

I wouldn't use it. You paid money for an intact/safe/quality product, you shouldn't have to settle for something you wouldn't buy in a store.


----------



## madricka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know another trick is to paint your nails with a thin coat of school glue. let it dry and then paint your nails with polish. It usually pops right off in one piece when you are going to take off the polish.

Am I the only one who thinks putting GLUE on your nails is weird?? This seems to be a rampant trend among nail groups right now and it just creeps me out. Plus glue is water-soluble so wouldn't it be a problem whenever you wash your hands, do dishes, shower, etc? I dunno. The foil method works perfectly for me, though I might try those wraps from Sephora. I don't think I can put glue on my nails though, just too weird!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Am I the only one who thinks putting GLUE on your nails is weird?? This seems to be a rampant trend among nail groups right now and it just creeps me out. Plus glue is water-soluble so wouldn't it be a problem whenever you wash your hands, do dishes, shower, etc? I dunno. The foil method works perfectly for me, though I might try those wraps from Sephora. I don't think I can put glue on my nails though, just too weird!
It's under a few coats of polish, so it will withstand a day's wear, including plenty of hand-washing.  When I wear glitter polish, I tend to only want to wear it for one day (I change polish frequently, and I change even more frequently when it's glitter), so I don't worry about it lasting through heavier-duty wear like dish-washing, a shower, etc.  I think it's better for my hands/nails than soaking them in acetone every day, and it definitely saves a whole lot of time.  It might be weird, but it works, just like honey/olive oil/rosemary packs on your hair are super conditioning and clay on your face pulls all of the crap out of your skin, plus it's a whole hell of a lot less toxic than nail polish and remover!


----------



## madricka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's under a few coats of polish, so it will withstand a day's wear, including plenty of hand-washing.  When I wear glitter polish, I tend to only want to wear it for one day (I change polish frequently, and I change even more frequently when it's glitter), so I don't worry about it lasting through heavier-duty wear like dish-washing, a shower, etc.  I think it's better for my hands/nails than soaking them in acetone every day, and it definitely saves a whole lot of time.  It might be weird, but it works, just like honey/olive oil/rosemary packs on your hair are super conditioning and clay on your face pulls all of the crap out of your skin, plus it's a whole hell of a lot less toxic than nail polish and remover!  
You have a point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I change my polish maybe once a week (unless it gets seriously chipped/scary) so the glue thing wouldn't work for me at all!

But the idea of glue on my nails is super weird for some reason! Haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think it's Julep being fussy. I would assume they have a contract with the palette manufacturer that says they only get a refund for damaged/wonky palettes if they return them or otherwise prove there was a defect/problem.

I wouldn't use it. You paid money for an intact/safe/quality product, you shouldn't have to settle for something you wouldn't buy in a store.
Fussy was the wrong word. What really bothered me was that it felt like the lady on the phone was  telling me what she thought I wanted to hear just to get me off the phone (after waiting almost half an hour with that ONE song playing on a loop), even if it wasn't true. And then I would get an email saying the exact opposite of what she told me over the phone. The next day I called and (after waiting another half hour on hold) by chance got the same CS person on the phone. She reassured me that what she told me the previous day was true, and promised that the replacement was on its way already. Then minutes after I hang up, I get another email saying actually no it hasn't shipped and we won't until you give us a picture. Again, I'm left feeling like she just said whatever to get me off the phone, and that the rep was trying to be sneaky with me about it. I don't like getting off the phone with CS feeling like I can't trust them and that they don't trust me. =T But, I'm over it.

I was able to get a picture that showed a _little_ of the damage, so I sent that in to them. It really did come dinged, and they should see that.


----------



## madricka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fussy was the wrong word. What really bothered me was that it felt like the lady on the phone was  telling me what she thought I wanted to hear just to get me off the phone (after waiting almost half an hour with that ONE song playing on a loop), even if it wasn't true. And then I would get an email saying the exact opposite of what she told me over the phone. The next day I called and (after waiting another half hour on hold) by chance got the same CS person on the phone. She reassured me that what she told me the previous day was true, and promised that the replacement was on its way already. Then minutes after I hang up, I get another email saying actually no it hasn't shipped and we won't until you give us a picture. Again, I'm left feeling like she just said whatever to get me off the phone, and that the rep was trying to be sneaky with me about it. I don't like getting off the phone with CS feeling like I can't trust them and that they don't trust me. =T But, I'm over it.

I was able to get a picture that showed a _little_ of the damage, so I sent that in to them. It really did come dinged, and they should see that.
You're right, that level of confusion and general pain-in-the-butt-ness is awful! I'd be pissed too!

I think they're getting a lot of calls/emails about this palette, in which case they should have a straight-forward way of dealing with it (i.e. send us a pic or send it back, and issue a replacement *right away*). Not this back &amp; forth, do this/don't do that crap. Like you have time for this!

I hope they do send you out a replacement immediately &amp; extra-hoping that the new one isn't weird too!


----------



## inlustro (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Not this back &amp; forth, do this/don't do that crap. Like you have time for this!

I hope they do send you out a replacement immediately &amp; extra-hoping that the new one isn't weird too!
Yup! But I'm trying to let it roll of my back, not that important in the grand scheme of things. 'specially given the time of year-- and thanks!


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 7, 2013)

I got an email back about my missing hair ties. They don't have more to send but they are giving me Jules "for the inconvenience". The Jules are great but I really wanted to let them know the box went out without everything so it hopefully doesn't happen to more people in the future.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email back about my missing hair ties. They don't have more to send but they are giving me Jules "for the inconvenience". The Jules are great but I really wanted to let them know the box went out without everything so it hopefully doesn't happen to more people in the future.
Thanks for the update.  I also didn't get the hair ties so I sent off an email as well.  It'll be interesting to hear their response (and see if it's different than yours!).


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email back about my missing hair ties. They don't have more to send but they are giving me Jules "for the inconvenience". The Jules are great but I really wanted to let them know the box went out without everything so it hopefully doesn't happen to more people in the future.
I just got the same email...750 jules and they did add that they wanted to make sure I got my free polish code as well.  I wanted the ties, but I will take a free polish.


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought about the caddy but decided to pass. I have spent too much money on Zoya's flash sales that has been going on this week.

Thanks for the tip about Zoya's flash sales.  I've been wanting to buy the mini color lock system to try out Anchor and Armor, so I went looking for flash sale stuff on their facebook page and managed to get Tomoko for free.  I've been dying to try that one!  I'm so thrilled.  Much better purchase for me than anything Julep has offered yet in the 12 day deals.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine was the same way I got it last night and got my box today. The polish only upgrade. Love it.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the 40% off code w/ the SS items and it worked for most of them but I am guessing that's b/c the ones I have i my basket are usually on sale.  My basket went from $16 and some change to $11 and some change which ended up being a 31.something% drop not 40%.  I am bored can you tell?

ETA my Mani!  I used Celia, Mia and Joelle over Celia.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went ahead and snagged three $2.99 polishes (Olivia, Billy Jean, and Morgan) and took 40% off the Little Lights set! Total was $20.97, not bad! I may gift out the Little Lights set, it's so darn cute and perfect for the Holidays.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Joelle is waaay more beautiful in person and looks nothing any of Julep's swatches...I am OVER THE MOON about this color! Please don't mind the messiness I just wanted to slap it on!




That is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn! I didn't get that box because I loved the blue but thought from the swatches that this would be a kind of meh average silver.

I got my box today too. Classic with a twist. I looove both colours! Jillian is a beautiful eggplant when in the right light, and more of a deep chocolate brown when in artificial light.  Mia ias a gorgeous silvery-green metallic. This was supposed to be in my X'mas gift pile because I didn't think I would like it but now I do and have to make a tough cal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadows are lame. The case is really flimsy. I thought it would be hard case that snaps shut. But instead its a thick cardboad case thats more magnetic.
Yeah I am so glad I got the polish upgrade because I would have missed out on this one for sure. I noticed a couple colors looked different in the bottles than the online swatches, like Jillian, Julep really should do something to make their swatches more true to color because their colors are pretty and unique!

I so regret skipping this month! I didn't like the colors from the swatches Julep  put out but now I love them.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my nails tonight with Celia &amp; Joyelle! Absolutely gorgeous! Joyelle is my new favorite polish. Pictures don't do it justice!




Love those colors together.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 8, 2013)

The polish only upgrade is fantastic. I really, really hope they continue it. I can see myself getting it almost every month


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, I'm normally over in birchboxland but wanted to pop over and see if any of you have had this experience.

I got my December box, which included the eyeshadow palette. When I opened it, the first color looked almost like someone took a swipe of it, it could have been a finger or brush, or just a manufacturing error.

Anyway, I called their CS and told them what it looked like and asked if they could send a replacement since I didn't want to take any chances. They said sure so sorry about that, we'll send it right away, but could you send us a picture? I said the swipe probably wouldn't show up in a picture and they said yeah I don't think it will either but send it in anyway, it's more of a formality.

Then I get an email later in the night with a shipping label, and it says that I need to ship it back, they'll inspect it (which could take up to a week) and then they'll mail out the replacement. (Meaning I could be waiting till Christmas)

So I called them this morning to say, you never mentioned a wait period, nevermind it's not that important, but the rep says no they shipped it already and it was just template language in the email about the waiting period, and don't bother mailing in the damaged goods, she promised the replacement was on its way but asked for a picture still.

So then I hang up, and not ten minutes later she emails me to say, actually we DO need you to mail in the damaged goods, and we actually haven't shipped the replacement yet, we need to see the photo before we do that.

1st Question: Is this normal for Julep?? I've never had such a hassle like this before with other companies, and I think it's the first time I've called their CS about product issues so I'm not sure what to expect.

2nd Question: I emailed them back and said nevermind about the replacement (since it apparently hasn't been packed up and shipped yet, and I'm having trouble with my camera, and I don't have any padded envelopes to send it back to them and can't be bothered to go out and buy one, and I'm just so frustrated I just don't care anymore). I'm still a little skeeved out in case anyone did swipe it with their fingers. Will it be ok if I wipe off the top layer with a tissue? Should I use rubbing alcohol to disinfect?
Sorry to hear that they are making you go through so many hoops to get your replacement.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The polish only upgrade is fantastic. I really, really hope they continue it. I can see myself getting it almost every month
Same, but it's also a little scary for my wallet! lol


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The polish only upgrade is fantastic. I really, really hope they continue it. I can see myself getting it almost every month
I completely agree! I'm rarely interested in their beauty extras (except for the bare face cleansing oil, LOVE that stuff) so polish only def works for me.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh no, day 5 might get me... I'm thinking of getting the eye liners ($15) to get the little lights set... 5 mini liners and 4 mini polishes for $15... come on I need someone to enable me! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rant warning

Soooo... Julep did NOT take care of all the issues with the wonky orders during Maven selection and charged me even though I used my Jules for a free box (since they were still showing used from the initial Maven selection). Since the Jules section is currently "under construction" CS couldn't do anything to help me. ðŸ˜• I don't mind just using them next month, but since they are still showing as used, I'm concerned. CS said she made a note to ensure that they didn't take my Jules AND charge me. Has anyone had this happen to them?

OAN- Also never got my free polish code in November for taking Sep, Oct, Nov boxes (not in junk/spam; I checked and e-mailed them then... Twice. Got response both times that the code would be e-mailed shortly... Not) CS I dealt with today said couldn't find me "on the list" for a free code, but clearly indicated she could see that I took all three boxes ðŸ˜ She said she would look into it and e-mail me the code. In a nutshell, I called with two issues and got zero resolution. ðŸ˜’

Rant over
Hope they are able to help you out, sucks they are giving you the run around.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cara &amp; gianna




Love it!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, day 5 might get me... I'm thinking of getting the eye liners ($15) to get the little lights set... 5 mini liners and 4 mini polishes for $15... come on I need someone to enable me! LOL

I just went for it - $15 for all that seems like a good deal, and it'll make a great present for my step-sister.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, day 5 might get me... I'm thinking of getting the eye liners ($15) to get the little lights set... 5 mini liners and 4 mini polishes for $15... come on I need someone to enable me! LOL


Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just went for it - $15 for all that seems like a good deal, and it'll make a great present for my step-sister. 





I bought the eyeliners for a gift and got the free mini Lights set first thing today.  Best deal yet!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sucks that people are having more issues than usual this month. I feel like their CS is so disconnected from what goes on. After dealing with a crappy rep and an awesome rep last month, the awesome rep told me that if I ever have any other problems or questions I can reply to her last email and it will go to her and she'll help me. So I guess for anyone that does have a good experience, hang on to that email just in case you have a problem later.
I am still waiting for them to solve my issues with getting emails from them and that was months ago.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I bought the eyeliners for a gift and got the free mini Lights set first thing today.  Best deal yet!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just went for it - $15 for all that seems like a good deal, and it'll make a great present for my step-sister. 





Just bit the bullet. Those minis are so cute. Thanks guys! Haha


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super confused right now--my thousands of jules have dissapeared!
Oh no! hope they fix that for you. I am going to log in and check my jules.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super confused right now--my thousands of jules have dissapeared!

They are revamping things on the website right now, including the jules page. They're still there, you just can't see them right now.

Oh ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would assume not as the glue would act as a base coat. (Don't quote me on this though....I've never actually tried the glue trick)!
Thanks!

I'll let you know how it goes if I try it.  Just painted my nails in Julep Misti, so I won't need it for this manicure. 










Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got some of my orders from Black Friday!!!

Here is Clio and Ava as an accent nail top coat. I still need to do some clean up and Ava has a pearlescent sheen that I could not capture but is gorgeous!!! 


so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else get a $6.99 gift card from julep?


You've been sent a gift card for use at Julep and it is now ready to be used for purchases.
No but it would be nice!


----------



## thedreamer (Dec 8, 2013)

I too got a palette that had been touched.  There were definite fingerprints in 3 of the 5 colours and loose powder scattered inside the palette.  This bothered me quite a bit, as I wasn't sure if someone had swatched it before it was sent out or somebody tampered with it during delivery (the latter being unlikely, as the box was sealed when I received it).    When I emailed them with a few pictures attached, I was told that it was likely a manufacturing issue and that they were definitely not sending out used products...!  I was offered a new palette or 1000 jules.  I wasn't terribly interested in the palette to begin with, so I took the jules instead of chancing it with a second palette...but just the same, is there any way of sanitizing the palette I have right now?


----------



## cari12 (Dec 9, 2013)

Are we sure that the "fingerprints" aren't just indents from the magnet in the lid? The sample of The Balm's Mary Lou Manizer that was sent out by Birchbox had the same "finger print" type mark in the sample but it was from the magnet in the lid. I didn't have any finger print marks in my eyeshadow palette from Julep but the packaging had that same magnetic closure.


----------



## thedreamer (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a bit hard to capture because of how they reflect in the light, but I don't think these are magnets... I could be wrong though.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thedreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a bit hard to capture because of how they reflect in the light, but I don't think these are magnets... I could be wrong though. 








that is how mine looked - and the pans were not set in correctly.     I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 9, 2013)

That is also how mine looked.


----------



## redjill (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got mine today. The powder in the shadow is also smeared around the palette. But the smudges in the shadow pans aren't centered; they're tiny and off to the side. They don't quite look like fingerprints. Don't know what they could be.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you think that since the pans may not have been placed properly by the machine a QA person wearing glove may have pushed it back into place? I don't see actual finger print marks but I do see a smudge. You would think with as many people that are having this problem they would address it. I don't know how they would but there are just too many like that.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been pushing my luck for the past week by not putting a base coat. And it got me I'm taking off Misti and my nails are nice shade if green.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you think that since the pans may not have been placed properly by the machine a QA person wearing glove may have pushed it back into place? I don't see actual finger print marks but I do see a smudge. You would think with as many people that are having this problem they would address it. I don't know how they would but there are just too many like that.

This is what I was thinking.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't have any issues with my eye shadow.  One pan had a slight smudge but it looked to be from them placing the plastic cover over it.  This is the 3rd day in a row I've used the palette and I'm pretty happy with it.

Did you all see the contest they're putting up on FB?  You can enter to win having your dream color made, name it, and they give you 100 bottles of it.


----------



## thedreamer (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you think that since the pans may not have been placed properly by the machine a QA person wearing glove may have pushed it back into place? I don't see actual finger print marks but I do see a smudge. You would think with as many people that are having this problem they would address it. I don't know how they would but there are just too many like that.

That's quite possible as well, but in any case they shouldn't have been shipped out like this.  If it's just someone pressing in pans during the manufacturing process I wish Julep would make a statement about it.


----------



## laceee (Dec 10, 2013)

I have been loving the polish upgrade for December! I am not totally in love with Shoshanna or Jillian but the rest are pretty amazing! I hope they keep offering it. And now I have enough Jules for a free box!!

On another note... I got my last outstanding order today. I got all of the sheer pink/nude colors when they were 2.99 (I dont remember which sale that was) but its official: Since joining Julep on July 11th I now have 105 of their polishes!!!!! That's CRAZY! Lol... I guess I am gonna have to break down and make a swap board. 

I have managed to avoid the 12 days specials so far because none of them really appealed to me. Thank goodness! I am holding out for the end of the year sale. I really want the manicure kit though... I think today was the best deal so far, BOGO.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 11, 2013)

Oooh, today's 'day of gifting' is pretty nice! I love the bracelet in this set: http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-8/nice-list.html $20 for 4 polishes plus a sparkly bracelet?? Very tempting...


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh, today's 'day of gifting' is pretty nice! I love the bracelet in this set: http://www.julep.com/shop/12-days-of-gifting-day-8/nice-list.html
$20 for 4 polishes plus a sparkly bracelet?? Very tempting...

This is the fist one that has tempted me.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is the fist one that has tempted me.  
Same here.

I was hoping it was a necklace instead of a bracelet though.


----------



## redjill (Dec 11, 2013)

Do you think there will be a Mystery Box this month? I look forward to those as much as I look forward to the Maven window.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you think there will be a Mystery Box this month? I look forward to those as much as I look forward to the Maven window.
They are usually out by now, so I'm thinking they won't have one this month.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2013)

> > Do you think there will be a Mystery Box this month? I look forward to those as much as I look forward to the Maven window.
> 
> 
> They are usually out by now, so I'm thinking they won't have one this month.Â


 They are, they've said so on FB. Last year the mystery box for December came out after the 12 days sale. I believe around the 16th?


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the mystery box (and my caddy) at this point


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just waiting for the mystery box (and my caddy) at this point
Same, I cannot wait to see what they have in store for this mystery box!


----------



## BerryK (Dec 12, 2013)

> I got an email back about my missing hair ties. They don't have more to send but they are giving me Jules "for the inconvenience". The Jules are great but I really wanted to let them know the box went out without everything so it hopefully doesn't happen to more people in the future.





> I just got the same email...750 jules and they did add that they wanted to make sure I got my free polish code as well.Â  I wanted the ties, but I will take a free polish.





> I got an email back about my missing hair ties. They don't have more to send but they are giving me Jules "for the inconvenience". The Jules are great but I really wanted to let them know the box went out without everything so it hopefully doesn't happen to more people in the future.


 I decided to email Julep today too about the missing hair ties. I too am receiving Jules. I'll take them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 12, 2013)

unrelated to December - BUT i just posted the apparent swatches for the Jan collection in the Jan thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

One of the girls on a fb group I'm on went to the Julep Pop Up Shop, and they had the Jan collection (Boudoir Collection)


----------



## zorabell (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a bunch of Julep discount codes up for grabs if anyone wants them, Free Nail Color(x2), Free Freedom Top Coat,$10 of order, 30% of entire order, 40% off entire order and 50% off entire order.

Discount fine print:

Offer expires 12/13/13 at 11:59pm PT. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount. Promotional code must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25 and is valid for one use only. Offer excludes julep.com gift card purchases and gift of Maven purchases. No exchanges or returns. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine wasn't quite as bad as this, it was on the lightest shadow so it's REALLY hard to see in the picture I took, but there's a T-shaped or 7-shaped swipe going across and down the length of that one shadow. It's not the oval shape of a fingerprint which is why I suggested to CS that it _could be_ either a very light finger swipe, or maybe someone went at it with a brush, or maybe it was something that pressed too hard during manufactuering.

I thought about the magnet thing from BB's Mary LouManizer, but I think the position of the magnets makes it unlikely. The magnet was off to the side of the ding, not right above it, so even if it was shut with a lot of force I don't think the magnet could have done that.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thedreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too got a palette that had been touched.  There were definite fingerprints in 3 of the 5 colours and loose powder scattered inside the palette.  This bothered me quite a bit, as I wasn't sure if someone had swatched it before it was sent out or somebody tampered with it during delivery (the latter being unlikely, as the box was sealed when I received it).    When I emailed them with a few pictures attached, I was told that it was likely a manufacturing issue and that they were definitely not sending out used products...!  I was offered a new palette or 1000 jules.  I wasn't terribly interested in the palette to begin with, so I took the jules instead of chancing it with a second palette...but just the same, is there any way of sanitizing the palette I have right now? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are we sure that the "fingerprints" aren't just indents from the magnet in the lid? The sample of The Balm's Mary Lou Manizer that was sent out by Birchbox had the same "finger print" type mark in the sample but it was from the magnet in the lid. I didn't have any finger print marks in my eyeshadow palette from Julep but the packaging had that same magnetic closure. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *thedreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a bit hard to capture because of how they reflect in the light, but I don't think these are magnets... I could be wrong though.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 13, 2013)

Did anybody win anything good today with the wheel? I got $10 off and in the fine print it says after $25+ and only good for today. I was hoping to get a discount on the mystery box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anybody win anything good today with the wheel? I got $10 off and in the fine print it says after $25+ and only good for today. I was hoping to get a discount on the mystery box.
The mystery box isn't going to be for a few more days and these codes expire at midnight.

I have:

free nail color (x3)

$10 off $25

50% off your order (x2 or 3... I'll have to dig up the last one sent I sent it towards a deadend email I haven't used on my server for like 5+ years)

pm me if you want any of them


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a bunch of Julep discount codes up for grabs if anyone wants them, Free Nail Color(x2), Free Freedom Top Coat,$10 of order, 30% of entire order, 40% off entire order and 50% off entire order.

Discount fine print:

Offer expires 12/13/13 at 11:59pm PT. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount. Promotional code must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25 and is valid for one use only. Offer excludes julep.com gift card purchases and gift of Maven purchases. No exchanges or returns. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location. 
Do you still have the free freedom top coat code?


----------



## zorabell (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a bunch of Julep discount codes up for grabs if anyone wants them, Free Nail Color(x2), Free Freedom Top Coat,$10 of order, 30% of entire order, 40% off entire order and 50% off entire order.

Discount fine print:

Offer expires 12/13/13 at 11:59pm PT. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount. Promotional code must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25 and is valid for one use only. Offer excludes julep.com gift card purchases and gift of Maven purchases. No exchanges or returns. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location. 
Do you still have the free freedom top coat code? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a bunch of Julep discount codes up for grabs if anyone wants them, Free Nail Color(x2), Free Freedom Top Coat,$10 of order, 30% of entire order, 40% off entire order and 50% off entire order.

Discount fine print:

Offer expires 12/13/13 at 11:59pm PT. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount. Promotional code must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25 and is valid for one use only. Offer excludes julep.com gift card purchases and gift of Maven purchases. No exchanges or returns. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location. 
Do you still have the free freedom top coat code? 

I did but I just realized it is after 12pm PT so it won't work now, sorry.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 14, 2013)

On Cyber Monday I ordered the Color Caddy &amp; So Much More set. After waiting for what seemed like forever, my package finally arrived on Wednesday. Unfortunately, it did not contain the Color Caddy set but instead had the Extraordinary Gift Box inside. I called CS and told them what happened and the lady said she would send a new order and include a shipping label for me to return the EGB. (I was soooo hoping they would be generous and tell me to keep it for my trouble.) 






Yesterday, I got an email with the new tracking info. I just checked and it is already in my city! It's not due to be delivered until Monday, but still! I was so worried they were going to send it via DHL again. lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 14, 2013)

I just received a box with an extra polish--it is beautiful and mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Cyber Monday I ordered the Color Caddy &amp; So Much More set. After waiting for what seemed like forever, my package finally arrived on Wednesday. Unfortunately, it did not contain the Color Caddy set but instead had the Extraordinary Gift Box inside. I called CS and told them what happened and the lady said she would send a new order and include a shipping label for me to return the EGB. (I was soooo hoping they would be generous and tell me to keep it for my trouble.) 





Yesterday, I got an email with the new tracking info. I just checked and it is already in my city! It's not due to be delivered until Monday, but still! I was so worried they were going to send it via DHL again. lol
Technically speaking, you could have kept it, but if it would have weighed on your conscious then contacting them was the way to go =o)


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Cyber Monday I ordered the Color Caddy &amp; So Much More set. After waiting for what seemed like forever, my package finally arrived on Wednesday. Unfortunately, it did not contain the Color Caddy set but instead had the Extraordinary Gift Box inside. I called CS and told them what happened and the lady said she would send a new order and include a shipping label for me to return the EGB. (I was soooo hoping they would be generous and tell me to keep it for my trouble.) 





Yesterday, I got an email with the new tracking info. I just checked and it is already in my city! It's not due to be delivered until Monday, but still! I was so worried they were going to send it via DHL again. lol
Technically speaking, you could have kept it, but if it would have weighed on your conscious then contacting them was the way to go =o)


I'd rather have the polishes and extras that come with the caddy. The only thing from EGB that I really want is the Mighty Nail pen and maybe the manicure set. I have almost all of the polishes from the Year in Review set and most of the other stuff too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redjill (Dec 15, 2013)

My Secret Store order was missing two polishes, the Tickled Rose duo. When I contacted them it took nearly a week for them to get back to me (their phone lines were too tied up every time I called). They want a picture of my order before they send me the Tickled Rose. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most other companies would just send it. I've been having nothing but trouble with Julep lately.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Secret Store order was missing two polishes, the Tickled Rose duo. When I contacted them it took nearly a week for them to get back to me (their phone lines were too tied up every time I called). They want a picture of my order before they send me the Tickled Rose. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most other companies would just send it. I've been having nothing but trouble with Julep lately.

I really do not understand what all of these pictures that Julep requests are supposed to prove. Like you couldn't just take the duo out and send them a picture? They need to cut that crap out, it's insulting. I hope you get your duo.


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mystery Box!!!!

http://www.julep.com/naughty-nice-mystery-box.html/


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 16, 2013)

POPUP30 takes 30% off the mystery box.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

POPUP30 takes 30% off the mystery box.

Thank you! I was just trying to find a code to use. lol


I ordered the mystery box and got the mystery add-on. They are doing free expedited shipping!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

POPUP30 takes 30% off the mystery box.
any idea how long thats good for?


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

POPUP30 takes 30% off the mystery box.
Crapppppp I was just finding an excuse NOT to buy the mystery box by telling myself that there were no codes around.  Consider yourself an enabler


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mystery Box!!!!

http://www.julep.com/naughty-nice-mystery-box.html/
OMG I love those colors! DAMN JULEP! How did I know you would get me with another mystery box?!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 16, 2013)

You're all probably going to think I'm crazy but I am seriously considering not opening my mystery box until Christmas. I don't get many presents, and none at all until I visit with family in the afternoon and that's usually cash or gift cards. I really miss having something to open on Christmas morning and I figure this might be perfect since, aside from the 2 polishes, I will have no idea what is in the box.


----------



## redjill (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh geez... Now I gotta get this. Just when I was mad at you, Julep... You're like a bad boyfriend I can't help but love. : p I used my 40% off code I got with my Maven box.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

> You're all probably going to think I'm crazy but I am seriously considering not opening my mystery box until Christmas. I don't get many presents, and none at all until I visit with family in the afternoon and that's usually cash or gift cards. I really miss having something to open on Christmas morning and I figure this might be perfect since, aside from the 2 polishes, I will have no idea what is in the box.Â :laughs: Â :icon_redf


 I love that idea. That way you know you will get something you like.


----------



## yunii (Dec 16, 2013)

> Mystery Box!!!! http://www.julep.com/naughty-nice-mystery-box.html/


Thank you for the mystery box link. Just ordered with the free gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered mine with the free gift. Thanks


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

The spoilers on January's box still aren't inspiring me. So this will probably be my January box. I got it and the mystery add-on for $20.99. Thanks to my 40 percent off code.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dang I swear I had a 40% off code that came in a box but now can't find it. 30% off is still pretty good though. Thanks Lolo22 for the code! I think I'm gonna get this one. I've been a maven since may and have never bought a mystery box...crazy I know!


----------



## Rachel Blenkle (Dec 16, 2013)

Ordered two boxes today with my 40% off coupon. Will post pictures when they arrive!


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel Blenkle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ordered two boxes today with my 40% off coupon. Will post pictures when they arrive!
Were there any other good add ons besides the mystery one?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 16, 2013)

When is the last day to purchase the mystery box?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Were there any other good add ons besides the mystery one?

I didn't think so.  There were a bunch of $4.99 polishes but nothing that really stood out for me.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 16, 2013)

Here are the add-ons:


----------



## Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

I wasn't subscribed last year at this time, but I recall reading that Julep had a pretty good year end sale last year? If that's the case, then maybe I'll hold on to my VIP 40% off code for that and use the 30% code for the mystery box. $17.50 is still a pretty good deal (esp. if the iPad is included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Does anyone have any experience with last year's year-end sale? Is it worth saving my VIP code for?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I wasn't subscribed last year at this time, but I recall reading that Julep had a pretty good year end sale last year? If that's the case, then maybe I'll hold on to my VIP 40% off code for that and use the 30% code for the mystery box. $17.50 is still a pretty good deal (esp. if the iPad is included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Does anyone have any experience with last year's year-end sale? Is it worth saving my VIP code for?


I remember the year end mystery box not being super impressive because I got it, but lol looks like I'll probably be duped into this one too. as for the year end sale, I don't remember any but I'll dig in my inbox when I get home


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 16, 2013)

I like both of the exclusive colors in the mystery box, and the 30% off coupon code sweetened it even more, so I ordered! 

Now, I need to back away from the computer, as I also just ordered some Jouer and Edward Bess from Gilt, which has a 40% off code (40NOW) going on through the 18th.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2013)

They had a pretty decent year end sale last year. I know they sold last year's gem collection for around $28 or so at it! Then just the usual marked down single polishes, sets, trios, etc. I posted a link to a blog about it from last year somewhere on here. Let me see if I can find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2013)

http://beautymadn3ss.blogspot.com/2012/12/julep-end-of-year-sale.html?m=1


----------



## Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Cari!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

I picked Gayle as my free polish for taking a box three months in a row, and it arrived broken.  The bottle has obviously leaked and gotten between the cardboard box and the glass bottle so that I can't even take the bottle out of the box.  I emailed customer service, let's see if the need a picture.  I asked that they send a replacement and that I would gladly mail the broken polish back to them.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 16, 2013)

Compared to the warehouse sale earlier this year, I'm not impressed with last year's year end sale prices. I will definitely have no problems passing it up if prices stay the same this year.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Compared to the warehouse sale earlier this year, I'm not impressed with last year's year end sale prices. I will definitely have no problems passing it up if prices stay the same this year.


 True. But stacking the 40% off code on it should make for some good deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2013)

Also. Just got my shipping email for my mystery box! I'm in Seattle for the holidays so I could get mine tomorrow or Weds!


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who posted the 30% off code, ordered a mystery box with Adele as an add-on as a present, here's hoping for a nice polish collection - please let those two polishes not be the only ones lol


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Compared to the warehouse sale earlier this year, I'm not impressed with last year's year end sale prices. I will definitely have no problems passing it up if prices stay the same this year.

True. But stacking the 40% off code on it should make for some good deals





Absolutely. If you have a 40% off coupon I'm sure there will be great deals to be had. Unfortunately, I have no such coupon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

Eep! Maybe we'll even see some mystery boxes by tomorrow X3 I'm holding out a little until I see the boxes -- I like the element of surprise, but I want to see what kind of colours they're dishing out / products. Even for $15, it's annoying to have to get rid of extras or things you don't want to hoard.

Yeah, with 40% off the end of the year things are a good deal, but only if you like the colours... i'd rather just be surprised with them than overthink based on the terrible / untrue swatches they have online


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I'm gonna skip the monthly box again this month (I hope I can....and cause this will be the 4th month in a row I've skipped.)

Get the mystery box. ($24.99 for that) and then get something $25 or under at the end of the year sale (hopefully the gem collection will be marked down to $20 something dollars again....and I will hopefully get a code. From Julep themselves or someone here will be nice enough to give me one.)


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm gonna skip the monthly box again this month (I hope I can....and cause this will be the 4th month in a row I've skipped.)

Get the mystery box. ($24.99 for that) and then get something $25 or under at the end of the year sale (hopefully the gem collection will be marked down to $20 something dollars again....and I will hopefully get a code. From Julep themselves or someone here will be nice enough to give me one.)

There is no limit to how many times you can skip the monthly box.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There is no limit to how many times you can skip the monthly box.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've just found the colors boring since the October box. Like, they are just not my colors. I've been buying plenty other colors from Julep though. Just ones I find prettier.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There is no limit to how many times you can skip the monthly box.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've just found the colors boring since the October box. Like, they are just not my colors. I've been buying plenty other colors from Julep though. Just ones I find prettier.


The last box I took was in July. Since then, either I didn't like the colors at all or I didn't like the combinations set up in each box enough to justify purchasing. I figure I'll end up with all of the colors I do like by either purchasing them separately or I'll get them in a mystery box.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 17, 2013)

Try not to miss out on buying Ciara. That is truly the most unique polish I have ever owned. It's so different. I wish I had the $$$ for like 10 backups.

I'm hoping I get an extra in a mystery box along with Valerie from that same collection which I didn't get in my monthly box.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 17, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Compared to the warehouse sale earlier this year, I'm not impressed with last year's year end sale prices. I will definitely have no problems passing it up if prices stay the same this year.
> ...


 Right ;-)


----------



## cari12 (Dec 17, 2013)

My mystery box tracking is already updating and moving. I think I may try and stay away from IG and the swap group on FB and here and actually be fully surprised. I'll probably only be successful if it is delivered today, in the morning, lol.


----------



## Krendall (Dec 17, 2013)

Just bought the mystery box and the white lacquer jewelry box as an xmas gift for my sister.  Used my 40% code I got in the December box and only spent $38!!  Woo hoo!  Now let's hope I don't get burned by this mystery box.  I was disappointed in the Diamond Box and said I wouldn't order another one.  Geez that didn't last long!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try not to miss out on buying Ciara. That is truly the most unique polish I have ever owned. It's so different. I wish I had the $$$ for like 10 backups.

I'm hoping I get an extra in a mystery box along with Valerie from that same collection which I didn't get in my monthly box.

I have it! It is, by far, my favorite Julep polish ever! Very reminiscent of Urban Decay's Bruise. Backups will be had!


----------



## slathrop (Dec 17, 2013)

I ordered the mystery box late Sunday evening, and got my shipping email yesterday with USPS Priority Mail 1-day shipping plus $50 insurance. Anyone else get this kind of shipping notice? I should have my box tomorrow!

Oh, Hi! I am new here, Julep Maven, love doing my nails.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slathrop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the mystery box late Sunday evening, and got my shipping email yesterday with USPS Priority Mail 1-day shipping plus $50 insurance. Anyone else get this kind of shipping notice? I should have my box tomorrow!

Oh, Hi! I am new here, Julep Maven, love doing my nails.




Welcome!  That is great!  I need to look for my 40% off code and order!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!  That is great!  I need to look for my 40% off code and order!
i heard in the FB swap group that Julep might've disabled the 40% for the mystery box :

ETA: no it still works for me :3


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 17, 2013)

Waaaaaa!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried using POPUP30 &amp; it didn't work for me. (I've never used the code before).


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried using POPUP30 &amp; it didn't work for me. (I've never used the code before).
They disabled all the 30-40% off codes for the mystery box. Although if you haven't used BG74L8U yet (it's 5 off 20) I just used it on the mystery box and it worked I don't know if they'll eventually disabled that code also.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slathrop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the mystery box late Sunday evening, and got my shipping email yesterday with USPS Priority Mail 1-day shipping plus $50 insurance. Anyone else get this kind of shipping notice? I should have my box tomorrow!

Oh, Hi! I am new here, Julep Maven, love doing my nails.





Mine says two day shipping. It supposedly shipped out yesterday but the tracking hasn't updated.


----------



## slathrop (Dec 17, 2013)

> Welcome! Â That is great! Â I need to look for my 40% off code and order!


 I used my 40% off code, and got the mystery add-on and necklace for basically free!


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 17, 2013)

> They disabled all the 30-40% offÂ codes for the mystery box. Although if you haven't used BG74L8U yet (it's 5 off 20) I just used it on the mystery box and it worked I don't know if they'll eventually disabled that code also.


 Glad I was able to use it before they did that!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They disabled all the 30-40% off codes for the mystery box. Although if you haven't used BG74L8U yet (it's 5 off 20) I just used it on the mystery box and it worked I don't know if they'll eventually disabled that code also.

I was waffling on the mystery box, but not having the discount code means I'm definitely passing this time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

oh my goodness i super embarassingly posted this in the BB december thread in stead of here. TRYING AGAIN:

First spoiler up on the Julep swap board!





Glad I passed, tbh. Not that I don't think it's a good deal still, but it doesn't super excite me XD It's a really good deal for anyone else who might be interested


----------



## acostakk (Dec 17, 2013)

> oh my goodness i super embarassingly posted this in the BB december thread in stead of here. TRYING AGAIN: First spoiler up on the Julep swap board!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Glad I passed, tbh. Not that I don't think it's a good deal still, but it doesn't super excite me XD It's a really good deal for anyone else who might be interested This plus the disabling of the 30% off code seal the deal for me. No mystery box this month. My wallet breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I'd have to swap the blank canvas but as long as the pink &amp; sparkly(?) red on the left weren't dupes for me, I'll be pretty happy w/ this box! (especially since I was able use the popup30 code!)  And I love love love the Rock star hand cream, so I can always use backups of it!  Thanks for posting this Kyuu!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my goodness i super embarassingly posted this in the BB december thread in stead of here. TRYING AGAIN:

First spoiler up on the Julep swap board!





Glad I passed, tbh. Not that I don't think it's a good deal still, but it doesn't super excite me XD It's a really good deal for anyone else who might be interested


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for posting this Kyuu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh don't thank me, thank the girl in the julep swap group. I wanted to credit her, but I wasn't sure how she'd feel about her name in a public/non-locked forum.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 17, 2013)

well I mean then thank you for sharing her picture for her.


----------



## BeautyLuvr (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, do you still have any of the 50% off codes?

Thanks so much,

Gretchen


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLuvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, do you still have any of the 50% off codes?

Thanks so much,

Gretchen

The 50% off codes were only good for one day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLuvr (Dec 18, 2013)

Had I read thoroughly thru the posts I would have seen that. Lol.  I ended up using the 30% code, I got the mystery box, the lavender trio of polishes, and avery!  I can't wait to see this mystery box!  I will do a blog review and swatches when I do.  My last order got here super fast, I live in WA and that's where they are too.  So I'll come back and give you guys a link to review and swatches in case nobody posts what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm brand spankin new here by the way... makeup addict, and beauty addict overall.  I am one of those incurable types who went thru beauty school and makeup artist school just so I could play with and have an excuse to purchase tons of product.  Any other beauty addicts like me? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gretchen


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLuvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had I read thoroughly thru the posts I would have seen that. Lol.  I ended up using the 30% code, I got the mystery box, the lavender trio of polishes, and avery!  I can't wait to see this mystery box!  I will do a blog review and swatches when I do.  My last order got here super fast, I live in WA and that's where they are too.  So I'll come back and give you guys a link to review and swatches in case nobody posts what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm brand spankin new here by the way... makeup addict, and beauty addict overall.  I am one of those incurable types who went thru beauty school and makeup artist school just so I could play with and have an excuse to purchase tons of product.  Any other beauty addicts like me? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gretchen

Welcome to MuT! We're all addicts and enablers here.


----------



## BeautyLuvr (Dec 18, 2013)

Home at last!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Dec 18, 2013)

For anyone who was following along with the fingerprinted eyeshadow palette saga, here's an update.

I sent in my picture that doesn't show the print as requested, and I finally heard back from. CS rep said that occasionally when putting together the palettes, the worker uses a gloved finger to press the shadow into place. She said it was perfectly fine to use but that she would ship me a replacement anyway. Hopefully this one doesn't also come with prints.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like I got in just under the wire for the 40% off the mystery box.  I selected the mystery add on as well. hoping its here tomorrow!


----------



## SugarWater (Dec 18, 2013)

I am SO excited! I actually ordered 6 mystery boxes with the code (Christmas presents)! I have been eyeing the primer and am excited to try the blotting papers. It's worth for $15 I spent on them to me.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 18, 2013)

Mystery box is out of stock. Blah. Anyone have a code I can use to get some other stuff?


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my goodness i super embarassingly posted this in the BB december thread in stead of here. TRYING AGAIN:

First spoiler up on the Julep swap board!






Glad I passed, tbh. Not that I don't think it's a good deal still, but it doesn't super excite me XD It's a really good deal for anyone else who might be interested

I ordered the box because it's been months since I ordered anything from Julep    I'm hoping the box is interesting enough to stop me from cancelling my sub to Julep.  It's one of my oldest subs but the colors they've been offering in the Maven box have just been... blah.   Are they still doing different Mystery boxes or can I expect that this is what my Mystery Box will look like?


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the box because it's been months since I ordered anything from Julep    I'm hoping the box is interesting enough to stop me from cancelling my sub to Julep.  It's one of my oldest subs but the colors they've been offering in the Maven box have just been... blah.   Are they still doing different Mystery boxes or can I expect that this is what my Mystery Box will look like? 
Last month they were somewhat different (but I think for a lot of the boxes the beauty products were the same and only the polish colors were different, and then in like box 5, I think it was, the beauty products were different.)


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody seen any more pictures of the mystery box? I ordered one with the 40% off and the mystery add on. Glad I got it while the code was good. I am excited about the beauty products. I only have the Rock Star and you can always use more of that. I couldn't find a separate thread about the mystery box. Has anyone started one?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Someone says the mystery add ons were Jane, Faye and Lois.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone says the mystery add ons were Jane, Faye and Lois.
That sucks since Lois was in the mystery add on last time! Oh well I'm making a gift of polish for my aunt anyway, so I'll just include that one in her present.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2013)

Julep confirmed that all the boxes were the same on their page. Sooo I guess the spoiler is just that, but they're OOS anyway, so it's too late.

There are a few other pictures of it on Instagram: http://web.stagram.com/tag/julep/

http://web.stagram.com/p/613931443126804411_613105262

http://web.stagram.com/p/614015576494579202_613105262

I guess I'll just have to hope the end of the year sale rocks my socks, but I just picked up some indies and I'm still waiting on my SS package sooooo you better not disappoint, Julep!


----------



## slathrop (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my mystery box today with the mystery add-on and the grey necklace. Same products as others have posted about, so there must be only one version of the box. I am very happy with it! Only 2 dupes: America and Jane. Not sure about a few of the other colors, but I'll swatch them before passing further judgement. Since I live so close to Seattle (w/in 50 miles) and always receive my Julep orders very quickly I got suckered into the final day of free expedited shipping and ordered Erica http://www.julep.com/erica.html She looks lovely! Julep has gotten far too much of my money in the past month, but they have been having such great sales, and I receive my orders quickly, so I am a happy customer!


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slathrop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my mystery box today with the mystery add-on and the grey necklace. Same products as others have posted about, so there must be only one version of the box. I am very happy with it! Only 2 dupes: America and Jane. Not sure about a few of the other colors, but I'll swatch them before passing further judgement. Since I live so close to Seattle (w/in 50 miles) and always receive my Julep orders very quickly I got suckered into the final day of free expedited shipping and ordered Erica http://www.julep.com/erica.html She looks lovely! Julep has gotten far too much of my money in the past month, but they have been having such great sales, and I receive my orders quickly, so I am a happy customer! 
Please list the polishes you got in the mystery box and add on.


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please list the polishes you got in the mystery box and add on.

The mystery add on polishes are Jane, Lois and Faye. The colors in the mystery box are America, Brenda, Aviva, Joanna, Nellie, and Alaina


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2013)

> The mystery add on polishes are Jane, Lois and Faye. The colors in the mystery box are America, Brenda, Aviva, Joanna, Nellie, and Alaina


 I'm due to get my box today. If I get that same box I will be ok with it as Jane and America will be my only dupes.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm due to get my box today. If I get that same box I will be ok with it as Jane and America will be my only dupes.

I think they are all the same box.  And they will all be dupes for me except for the new colors. lol



  Why do I do this to myself every time?   They will go to into the the Christmas stack.   Oh well.


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think they are all the same box.  And they will all be dupes for me except for the new colors. lol



  Why do I do this to myself every time?   They will go to into the the Christmas stack.   Oh well.  
Yes Julep stated on their FB page all the boxes are the same


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Nellie and Jane are my dupes. Not too bad with how many Juleps I have. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 19, 2013)

Are there variations in the polish collars?  Because I see some people posting that Joanna is one of their colors and others say Jane....  I would love it if was Joanna &amp; not jane!  (I have too many janes!!)  (then it would only be America &amp; nellie for dupes for me)

ETA-  ah, wait, Jane's in the mystery add-on right?  I decided against the add-on, so whew!  yay good choice for me!


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I'm at the point where mystery boxes will be all dupes for me. I think the only thing I'm looking forward to is the full size hand cream. I can never remember the names of polishes I have so I won't know how many are dupes until they're in my hand... Looks like I might just be getting the monthly boxes from now on. That's fine with me, I'm so overloaded anyway!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Where have I been?!???!!!! I ordered the mystery box sadly without code. My box will be here next week. I think Monday. This is the only thing I have ordered from them in awhile.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Julep confirmed that all the boxes were the same on their page. Sooo I guess the spoiler is just that, but they're OOS anyway, so it's too late.

There are a few other pictures of it on Instagram: http://web.stagram.com/tag/julep/

http://web.stagram.com/p/613931443126804411_613105262

http://web.stagram.com/p/614015576494579202_613105262

I guess I'll just have to hope the end of the year sale rocks my socks, but I just picked up some indies and I'm still waiting on my SS package sooooo you better not disappoint, Julep!
LeSigh.. I was really hoping that this box would spark my interest in Julep again... but it didn't so Julep goes the way of BirchBox ... bored me and now I am off to find something else.


----------



## sldb (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm at the point where mystery boxes will be all dupes for me. I think the only thing I'm looking forward to is the full size hand cream. I can never remember the names of polishes I have so I won't know how many are dupes until they're in my hand... Looks like I might just be getting the monthly boxes from now on. That's fine with me, I'm so overloaded anyway!
I received my mystery box yesterday. The hand cream is a mini size. I, like you, was looking forward to the full-size hand cream.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm at the point where mystery boxes will be all dupes for me. *I think the only thing I'm looking forward to is the full size hand cream.* I can never remember the names of polishes I have so I won't know how many are dupes until they're in my hand... Looks like I might just be getting the monthly boxes from now on. That's fine with me, I'm so overloaded anyway!
Unfortuantely, I don't even think so ): I can't see the sizing from the pictures other people put up, but the lotion to bottle size ratio seems a lot smaller than what I think the full size hand creme is supposed to be...





I think they just changed the packaging for the mini


----------



## Lumaday (Dec 19, 2013)

I ordered mine on Monday morning and as of today it's still processing.  I saw the 2-4 day shipping and figured it would be here by Friday at the latest, as I leave tomorrow to go home for Christmas.  Is this pretty typical of Julep?  It seems to me that 2-4 day shipping should mean that - not 4 days processing time alone!  I wanted to break a few of the items up for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Lily V (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortuantely, I don't even think so ): I can't see the sizing from the pictures other people put up, but the lotion to bottle size ratio seems a lot smaller than what I think the full size hand creme is supposed to be...





I think they just changed the packaging for the mini


wait, it's a _*mini*_ sized hand cream??!?  What the eff... Not cool, Julep- not cool at all! Then there's no way it could add to the price they claim the box is worth (even using the inflated non-maven pricing)... the mini hand is not worth much &amp; the luxe serum samples are just foil packets- those are worth zero!!

ggrrrr..... ok, now I'm cheesed off.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my mystery box yesterday. The hand cream is a mini size. I, like you, was looking forward to the full-size hand cream.





Aw boo! I thought because of the cap it was going to be full size. Oh well...


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortuantely, I don't even think so ): I can't see the sizing from the pictures other people put up, but the lotion to bottle size ratio seems a lot smaller than what I think the full size hand creme is supposed to be...





I think they just changed the packaging for the mini
That's so obnoxious!! Ugh..


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my mystery box yesterday. The hand cream is a mini size. I, like you, was looking forward to the full-size hand cream.





What's the weight on the hand cream? IIRC the full size that was in the boxes a few months ago was a small sized package, much smaller than what I would consider full size, but it was Julep's version of full size.

Edited to add: the weight they show on the full size on the site is 85g/3 oz, which is on the small side.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What's the weight on the hand cream? IIRC the full size that was in the boxes a few months ago was a small sized package, much smaller than what I would consider full size, but it was Julep's version of full size.

Edited to add: the weight they show on the full size on the site is 85g/3 oz, which is on the small side.
The weight on the mini is 1oz.    



 

Foil Packs, 1 oz tubes and even though I haven't opted into a Maven Box in months - duplicates.   

Have I mentioned how much I'm loving Square Hue?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The weight on the mini is 1oz.    

Bleargh. I'm really, really glad I waffled on this one. I think I'm falling out of love with Julep, meh.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bleargh. I'm really, really glad I waffled on this one. I think I'm falling out of love with Julep, meh.
The thrill is gone my friend... now I have to decide if I am just going to leave them hanging or if I'm going to call them and break it off.   Breaking up is hard to do but I've found a newer, younger, and hipper company.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The weight on the mini is 1oz.    

Foil Packs, 1 oz tubes and even though I haven't opted into a Maven Box in months - duplicates.   

Have I mentioned how much I'm loving Square Hue? 

I'm so excited for my first Square Hue box.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

> I'm so excited for my first Square Hue box.Â


 Signed up for this during black Friday With the free box (just pay shipping) and was super impressed. I am looking forward to January!


----------



## moma238 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my mystery box and love it!  Skipped the last couple of months so got lots of goodies I didn't have, only 1 dupe!  I think that makes 3 Joanna's since I started Julep lol  Used the 30% code and did the add on for 25 bucks total.  Love this box!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2013)

I got my mystery box today too. I was happy with it. I paid 17.50 with the promo code and I got the 6 polishes, the 1 oz rock star hand creme, 4 foils if luxe repair serum, 1 oz mattifying face primer, full size lip gloss, and a full size eye liner with sharpener. Worth the money IMO.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

> Got my mystery box and love it!Â  Skipped the last couple of months so got lots of goodies I didn't have, only 1 dupe!Â  I think that makes 3 Joanna's since I started Julep lolÂ  Used the 30% code and did the add on for 25 bucks total.Â  Love this box!


 I like the box. I love both of the New colors. But it is my third Nellie, third Faye and maybe third on the rest. I take most of the boxes with upgrade so I know I'm going to get dupes but I get suckered in on the mystery boxes.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 20, 2013)

Mystery box was sold out. So, I just bought a few things and used the POP30 code. I bought the Five Alive set, The Glitterati trio, Carly, Etta, and Morgan. Some of the stuff is for me. Some of it's for my mom.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

I used my extras for teachers gifts. I put them in a cute pouch with some loccitaine hand lotion and candy. So those extras came to good use and they were all sealed. Just got my email to view January. I hope it's good if not skipping. I plan on only buying this I really want for the New Year.


----------



## ta78 (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't love all of the colors, but Jane was the only dupe for me and I will just gift it. I think it was a great deal.. I always love the mystery box for the most part.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

I got an email from Julep saying they oversold the mystery box and credit back my card. What?!??!!! Well they are suppose to send me a voucher/code good for $25 as a consolation. I am really surprise since I ordered this the first day it was offered and they charged me that day too. Well thanks Julep for the voucher and my money back.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 21, 2013)

> I got an email from Julep saying they oversold the mystery box and credit back my card. What?!??!!! Well they are suppose to send me a voucher/code good for $25 as a consolation. I am really surprise since I ordered this the first day it was offered and they charged me that day too. Well thanks Julep for the voucher and my money back.


 I ordered the first day too. And I already have mine. Why would they ware so long to ship out yours?


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

> I ordered the first day too. And I already have mine. Why would they ware so long to ship out yours?


 That's the same question I am asking. I sent them a message no response. I think it may have gotten over looked. I don't know because they charged my card the same day and sent an empty tracking.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Dec 21, 2013)

My Tracking Number is empty as well. THAT IS RIDICULOUS! I guess I won't be getting it either. I was really excited because none of them would have been dupes, and I haven't missed a mystery box since I started subscribing. What a disappointment! Shame on you Julep!


----------



## shy32 (Dec 22, 2013)

I also have an empty tracking #. I ordered on the 16th. Ill cross my fingers. I also ordered the caddy when I ordered the mystery box. I guess I'll have to wait and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32 (Dec 22, 2013)

> I also have an empty tracking #. I ordered on the 16th. Ill cross my fingers. I also ordered the caddy when I ordered the mystery box. I guess I'll have to wait and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nevermind it came this morning, on a Sunday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 22, 2013)

I got my shipping confirmation email. But, no tracking number. I was supposed to get expedited shipping as well. I didn't get the mystery box. But, I need the stuff by Christmas because some of it is a present for my mom.


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 23, 2013)

I got an email saying I wouldn't be getting my mystery box, I'm happy they are giving a GC to those who had their orders refunded. But I'm also a bit annoyed with them since I spoke to CS the day after I ordered the MB for something else but while I had them in the phone I asked if my box was sent out since I didn't get a shipping confirmation yet and I really was hoping to get it before Christmas since it will be a gift, she told me my box was in fact sent out and gave me a tracking number and told me I would get a shipping email by the end of the day. Anyway my tracking number email never worked but the number she provided did it just never moved. So then 3 days later I get the email that I was being refunded. What really annoyed me was I ordered my box then second day and before they made an announcement that there were like 300 left.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh no, now I'm sad and worried... I ordered the mystery box on the 16th and I still haven't gotten a tracking or anything... my order history still says it's processing... boooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, now I'm sad and worried... I ordered the mystery box on the 16th and I still haven't gotten a tracking or anything... my order history still says it's processing... boooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
you should of gotten an email from them letting you know they were refunding you and giving a 25 dollar gift card if you were one that won't be getting the MB. I would definitely give them a call


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you should of gotten an email from them letting you know they were refunding you and giving a 25 dollar gift card if you were one that won't be getting the MB. I would definitely give them a call
Spoke too soon... literally a few mins after posting, I got my box delivered, lol.  Weird they didn't send any tracking... oh well.  My opinion of the box is pretty nuetral, I guess.. I'm just a sucker for these things, haha.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven`t received a package or an email from Julep. I don't know what to think....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 24, 2013)

I finally received my package. I never did get a tracking number. But, whatever. At least it got here fine and my mom loves her 5 Juleps I got her (She didn't own any before...but, used a few of mine and liked them.)


----------



## skyflower (Dec 24, 2013)

I finally got my mystery boxes today. Both were missing the blotting paper. Was I mistaken about thinking they were supposed to be in the mystery box?


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 24, 2013)

> I finally got my mystery boxes today. Both were missing the blotting paper. Was I mistaken about thinking they were supposed to be in the mystery box?


 Mine had the blotting papers so definitely should have been there The hand cream is so tiny!


----------



## redjill (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine was missing the blotting papers too. Also all but three of the polishes were dupes. I gave most of them to my sister as part of her present. She was happy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLuvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had I read thoroughly thru the posts I would have seen that. Lol.  I ended up using the 30% code, I got the mystery box, the lavender trio of polishes, and avery!  I can't wait to see this mystery box!  I will do a blog review and swatches when I do.  My last order got here super fast, I live in WA and that's where they are too.  So I'll come back and give you guys a link to review and swatches in case nobody posts what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm brand spankin new here by the way... makeup addict, and beauty addict overall.  I am one of those incurable types who went thru beauty school and makeup artist school just so I could play with and have an excuse to purchase tons of product.  Any other beauty addicts like me? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gretchen
Welcome!


----------



## BeautyLuvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks!!  So I skipped the January Julep box... the tada drops pissed me off!  So I spent $136 on Dance Legend holographic polishes instead. So there Julep! LOL


----------



## disconik (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The weight on the mini is 1oz.    



 

Foil Packs, 1 oz tubes and even though I haven't opted into a Maven Box in months - duplicates.   

Have I mentioned how much I'm loving Square Hue? 
I just signed up for square hue!  I can't wait to get my first box!


----------

